# New Hybrid Speaker Build



## BigRed

todays work

its christmas early








8's dont fit, gotta rebuild the doors








old setup, going a pillas for mids and tweets
















template started








new bandsaw








































this comes in handy


----------



## Thumper26

nice work!

also, great way to bend abs just right. i would have never thought of that.


----------



## psycle_1

Make sure to route out the back edge of the L3 opening. Trust me on this...


----------



## Thumper26

psycle_1 said:


> Make sure to route out the back edge of the L3 opening. Trust me on this...


x2. get it as thin as possible...like 1/4".


----------



## unpredictableacts

OFF TOPICS....I tried to send BIGRED a PM but it does not allowed......please shot me a PM when you have the free time.


----------



## newtitan

suuure want to hear those 8's one day , heres to hoping they get halfway reasonable one day lo1 250 per is a tad rough imo

nice tools!!!! and ncie thread

so wheres the fire sale on the mw170's and scan 12m's lol


----------



## BigRed

no firesale yet  I'm hoping that tomorrow I can get the other baffle completed and start configuring the a pillar enclosures. Just finished the covers for the baffles. Time to get some sleep


----------



## NaamanF

Have you heard the L3/L1 compared to the Scans/Dyns? If not I wouldn't throw away/sell your old setup until you have. Not saying either is a bad speaker but to my ears the 12Ms win hands down.


----------



## dawgdan

NaamanF said:


> Have you heard the L3/L1 compared to the Scans/Dyns? If not I wouldn't throw away/sell your old setup until you have. Not saying either is a bad speaker but to my ears the 12Ms win hands down.


Grr.


----------



## Genxx

NaamanF said:


> Have you heard the L3/L1 compared to the Scans/Dyns? If not I wouldn't throw away/sell your old setup until you have. Not saying either is a bad speaker but to my ears the 12Ms win hands down.


Just one question. Why does everyone keep comparing the 12M to the L3 and not the L4? The L3 is a 3" and the 12M is a 4.5". Why does everyone want to keep comparing a 4.5" to a 3" speaker? Someone do a L4 to 12M comparison, that's seems more of comparison.IMO


----------



## BigRed

Right now my setup sounds sweet. Yes, the 12m is very nice sounding paired up with the dyn 8's and tweets, BUT, I am going to compete this year and going with an a-pillar setup for a one seater.

Did anyone hear Dave Brooks truck at Iasca finals? He won rookie, and sq competition against the best with an a-pillar setup, and the Hybrid speakers.

Scott from Hybrid is giving me an opportunity and I'm going to make the best of it  Not officially on the team, but working on it.

More pics to come as I continue this build.


----------



## BigRed

This is Big Red


----------



## ErinH

newtitan said:


> so wheres the fire sale on the scan 12m's lol


I'll be (not-so) patiently waiting 



Oh, NICE truck.


----------



## chuyler1

I imagine you get quite a bit of road noise with those tires...but then again you are about 2ft from the ground!!!


----------



## BigRed

2 layers of dynamat helps!


----------



## Fozz

I think it hard to compare the Scan to the Hybrid product. Totally different design concept. One speaker is full range (close) the other is a dedicated mid.

I won finals this year with the Scans. But I'm sure the Hybrid would have been a find choice for me aswell. The size of the L3 is it's biggest adavntage.


----------



## BigRed

Congradulations on your win FOZZ. Yes I understand the L3 has a wide frequency range, so we will see. I have complete confidence with Dave and Scott helping along the way it will come out great!


----------



## cvjoint

I'm going to hear these in two days right?


----------



## QtrHorse

I will be following this thread. I have basically the same truck (ext cab only difference) and the same speakers. I have been trying to think of a good install for all three speakers. I had decided on the L1 and L3 in the pillars but not completely sure yet.


----------



## Boostedrex

Thumper26 said:


> x2. get it as thin as possible...like 1/4".


Why do you want it as thin as possible? Just curious here.


----------



## rcurley55

Boostedrex said:


> Why do you want it as thin as possible? Just curious here.


b/c you don't want to choke down the driver. Supposedly, removing as much material as you can around the basket on the back side of the baffle (like radiusing the mounting hole) helps to improve SQ. I haven't done it myself, so I can't comment.

Now, why compare the L3 to the 12M - they are both small midranges. That simple. A more FAIR comparison would be the L4 to the 12M, but alas, the L3 is the more popular driver right now b/c it's been out longer, is easier to mount, and fits on pillars (I don't have sales info, but that's my somewhat-educated guess).

The Legatias are nice drivers. If I had the right car, I wouldn't hesitate to try them again.


----------



## Boostedrex

Thanks for the explination rcurley. I see what you're saying now. I guess that really only applies to dedicated midranges then? I couldn't see wanting to thin out the baffle for a 2 way were a 6.5" or bigger driver has to reproduce the midrange and midbass.

Sorry for getting off topic, back on topic now! 

BigRed, do you typically come up to Monterey for Mr. Marv's BBQ? If so, I'd really like to hear your truck.


----------



## rcurley55

Boostedrex said:


> Thanks for the explination rcurley. I see what you're saying now. I guess that really only applies to dedicated midranges then? I couldn't see wanting to thin out the baffle for a 2 way were a 6.5" or bigger driver has to reproduce the midrange and midbass.


not really just dedicated midranges - b/c you could have a big 6.5" or even 8" midrange, and I'd want that to be on a beefy baffle. The issue is that the L3 is so small that if you mount it directly to a 3/4" baffle, you hinder the backwave's ability to "escape" the basket/spider area.

From the BHI forum:

_








Notice how the back of the baffle has been hogged out so that the entire back of the driver is exposed? The arrows point to the parts of the baffle that were left to provide a good chunk of wood for the mounting screws to bite. The same net effect could be had by having a thinner baffle with the mounting hole as big as you can make it.

However you do it, the goal is to have the back of the speaker's basket open...not blocked by the baffle.


Oh, and here's where I got the original pic:

http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/vbb/showthread.php?t=166441_

That about explains it.


----------



## Thumper26

there are vents on the side of the speaker, and it really hampers performance if they're blocked.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks for all the posts on this guys, pumps me up. 

I plan on attending Marv's this year so YES, I hope to be there so some guys can listen to it.  

I made the baffles out of 1/2" and will be angling the backside as much as possible, but not too much as there really isnt alot of material there  

Gotta run, gonna start day 2!!!


----------



## ErinH

BigRed said:


> Thanks for all the posts on this guys, pumps me up.
> 
> I plan on attending Marv's this year so YES, I hope to be there so some guys can listen to it.
> 
> I made the baffles out of 1/2" and will be angling the backside as much as possible, but not too much as there really isnt alot of material there
> 
> Gotta run, gonna start day 2!!!


I had 1/2" baffles to start with. Took a dremel and cut it in half.


----------



## bdubs767

whats that plastic material you wrapped the baffle w/? I def need me some of that.


----------



## James Bang

Looking great so far Jim. I'd love to hear it when you're done.


----------



## BigRed

The material is thin plexiglass I got from a local plastic wholesaler, paid $7 for a piece 15 x 30  Its about an 1/8" thick


----------



## havok20222

What are you doing with those Dyns now?


----------



## BigRed

keeping the dyn's for now


----------



## BigRed

progress report. took the old apillars out and started working on angling. If you notice in one of the pics, I am going to vent them down the sides of the dash. Laser pointer will be coming in handy soon for perfect angling.









































ran out of daylight.


----------



## Whiterabbit

great progress but you put those baffles about three feet too high. I strongly recomend repositioning and starting over.


----------



## bdubs767

Whiterabbit said:


> great progress but you put those baffles about three feet too high. I strongly recomend repositioning and starting over.


I thought he said he wanted a one seater car...from what I understand the mid range and tweet up high give you the best chance at that.


----------



## Whiterabbit

why would the midrange and tweeter up high give you a better shot at a 1 seat car compared to alternate locations? (hint: there's no way to justify it!)


----------



## azngotskills

Whiterabbit said:


> why would the midrange and tweeter up high give you a better shot at a 1 seat car compared to alternate locations? (hint: there's no way to justify it!)


are you sure....have you seen builds by Steve Head with a customized dash? Like one of the installs in he did for his civic? Lots of Team Hybrid members also seem to have lots of success with their mids and tweeter placed like that. Would would cause their success?


----------



## mobeious

id really recomend turning those pods up and let the midrange set on bottom and tweet above it, not side by side like u have it


----------



## GlasSman

All the pillar mounted mid/tweeter sets I've seen have the driver mounted on a vertical plane.


----------



## BigRed

In my truck you sit so far forward and high that kickpanels just don't give you the stage heighth that I'm looking for. I am completing a one seat car and yes, Team Hybrids has had much success with this setup. Dave Brooks beat everybody with the same truck (f250 diesel) with this configuration. I think it might work  I have spoken to him and I have the base to start.

I have kickpanels now, and it sounds good and has decent imaging, but I'm looking for more. What can I say, I'm going to move forward as is and I apprecaite everybody's comments.

here is his truck that got highest in sq overall at IASCA this past season at finals


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Looks great, we missed you at Autobachs. Someone posted pics of a show in Europe and most all the cars were doing dash mounted speakers. In my car it is stock. So here it is, I'm really dumb so to my way of thinking if you want it to sound like it's in front of you............ easy way would be to put it in front of you.wrong


----------



## pyropoptrt

is dave finally going to man up and put 15s in the floor!?!? Maybe replace the infamous sq bug (joking). Dual 8s? I can't wait to see and hear its newest changes (which I am sure there will be plenty before sbn)


----------



## NaamanF

BigRed said:


> yes, I am keeping the oh s--t handles!


I think you can write "****" here. Looking good. Have you listened to it with the speakers in the baffles?


----------



## BigRed

No, I have'nt tried it with the baffles yet. Going to this week with a modified baffle.

It will be the ****!! hahaha


----------



## Fozz

If you’re going with a "one seat wonder" as I like to call them. May I suggest you try on axis mounting? Speakers generally have their best frequency response when they are on axis. How many home systems face the speakers away from you (none that I can think of anyway)? Another consideration for you should be to not mount the tweeter and midrange on the same plane (same baffle). Moving each speaker separately may give you more of what you’re looking for?

And on a side note about IASCA. Not all the best sounding cars win. IASCA is designed to take apart the reference music and judge it in small parts. One car may have all the best (or many of the best) individual characteristics, but lack the overall balance need for a truly great sounding car/truck. In my opinion, the best sounding car overall would have been Matt Roberts truck.

My cars sounded pretty good too (sorry, had to).


----------



## BigRed

THanks FOzz, I will take your suggestions into consideration.

But on the Iasca thing, let me get this straight so I understand.

Iasca has a class called SQC which is "one seat judging, sound quality ONLY", correct? And this is the class that 12 people entered this year,3 being rookies, and the rest multiple year IASCA competitors. Isnt this the class that Dave Brooks won, and Matt did'nt do too well in? I know alot of people said Matt got hosed, BUT nevertheless would'nt this class be for just what it says "the best sounding vehicle, period"?

Help me out here, because I thought this was the class to determine just what you said, "the best sounding car overall" 

BTW, my mid and tweet will be on different planes  I think you are correct in your suggestion.

And I am not flaming Matt's setup or sound, MANY people have agreed that his setup is AMAZING. I hope to hear it at SBN if he goes.


----------



## doitor

So we are going to have the same front stage. Cool!!!
What amps are you gonig to use? How much power for each driver?
What subs and where are you planning on installing them?
I spent a lot of time this past weekend at MECA with Dave and Scott listening to his truck. Both are GREAT guys. And man it sounds awesome. We had funk playing at insane levels. LOL.


----------



## BigRed

I'm going to running these amps for front stage all active









mb 200 watts
mid 75 watts
tw 75 watts

Can't wait to getr done 

And you are right, Scott and Dave are THE BEST!!


----------



## BigRed

Bass.......?? uhhhh i think i got it figured out


----------



## Fozz

Hey BigRed.

You are correct on all acounts! SQC is designed for one seat cars, and the "best" one wins. But best is just an opinion though. That's really what I'm trying to say. When I build and tune my personal car, I make them sound good for me first (I'm very hard to please, which is good) and then for judges. Tonality is a part of the score sheet that can be different for every person. Some will love a certin car, others may not like it at all. Staging, imaging, listening position, and depth should be more consistant from judge to judge.

When I was at the IASCA finals this year, only one person listened to my car other then the judge. I think I listened to almost every car at the show, and certianlly the ones in my class. You obviously have some experience listening to cars. With that said I think you will be on the right track by doing somthing similar to Dave Brooks truck. Just make sure to add your own flavour!


----------



## doitor

Ohh *#&$*#&. You really got bass covered. LOL.
Just searched for your other install thread.
It's going to be bad arse.
Hope to hear it sometime.
Keep the good work.


----------



## pyropoptrt

Fozz said:


> Hey BigRed.
> 
> You are correct on all acounts! SQC is designed for one seat cars, and the "best" one wins. But best is just an opinion though. That's really what I'm trying to say. When I build and tune my personal car, I make them sound good for me first (I'm very hard to please, which is good) and then for judges. Tonality is a part of the score sheet that can be different for every person. Some will love a certin car, others may not like it at all. Staging, imaging, listening position, and depth should be more consistant from judge to judge.
> 
> When I was at the IASCA finals this year, only one person listened to my car other then the judge. I think I listened to almost every car at the show, and certianlly the ones in my class. You obviously have some experience listening to cars. With that said I think you will be on the right track by doing somthing similar to Dave Brooks truck. Just make sure to add your own flavour!



Which car was yours? I am pretty sure I am one of the cars you didn't listen to.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Doiter, hope to hear yours as well.

Fozz, I agree with you on the fact its only an opinion about who's sounds the best. I am VERY picky as well, and it can be a double edged sword 

BUT, on that day, Dave came out on top  According to the IASCA gods anyway. j/k

Hope to hear alot of your cars that have posted here. Afterall, we are all in this together right ?


----------



## Fozz

I drive a 2000 Dodge Neon. Yours?? Ama. street.


----------



## MiloX

BigRed said:


> SQC - Sound Quality Only
> 
> Class Name City State Country Placed
> Score Vehicle
> 
> SQC - Street David Brooks Kathleen GA USA 1 220.0 Pts 2006 Ford F-250
> SQC - Street Brian Young Team ZAPCO/ Audio Designs Norcross GA USA 2 215.0 Pts 2005 Infiniti G35
> SQC - Street Lee Chavers (NON-MEMBER) 3 215.0 Pts 2004 Volkswagen GTi
> SQC - Street Joseph Karpus Team Zapco - Audio Designs Atlanta GA USA 4 210.0 Pts 2006 Toyota Tacoma
> SQC - Street Kirk Proffitt Team Schil Acoustics Huntsville AL USA 5 200.0 Pts 2005 Acura TL
> SQC - Street Adam Gladden (NON-MEMBER) 6 197.0 Pts 2006 Scion XB
> SQC - Street Andy Jones Team Hybrids Tuscaloosa AL USA 7 195.0 Pts 2007 Nissan Altima
> SQC - Street Hajji Grape Team Hybrids Marshall NC USA 8 194.0 Pts 2004 Mitsubishi Eclipse
> SQC - Street George Garcia Team LIFE IS GOOD! Providence RI USA 9 191.0 Pts 2004 Scion XB
> SQC - Street Vince Brackett Team JBL Overland Park KS USA 10 191.0 Pts 2001 Infiniti QX-4
> SQC - Street Robert Buckwald Cleveland OH USA 11 189.0 Pts 1992 Mercury Marquis
> SQC - Street Matt Roberts Team Zapco Fountain Inn SC USA 12 184.0 Pts 1990 Chevrolet C-1500
> 
> This is from Iasca's website
> 
> I see your point Fozz, but I have kicks right now, and while it does sound good, I feel that more can be done by pillar mounting. I know it will be one seat dependent, but I don't care. Like I said if I don't like it I can go back to what I have  I am making two sets of pillars so I will be experimenting a little myself. Thanks for your feedback


Yes. Dave got first. And I got second. 

I will tell you straight up that if my car sounds even one placement better than Matt's truck, let alone *10* pigs are flying. I wouldn't use SQC as a benchmark for that trucks success. Instead I would use his class placement @ IASCA finals (1st), MECA finals(1st), and his results at Elite Summer Nationals (1st in class and Best of Show). That's where the proof of the pudding lies, IMO. SQC results were just plain wacky. 

And to the other poster... No.. .I don't think it was his subbass in the floorboards that won him these shows. It was overall tonality and his rock-solid technicals. In fact, I noticed an odd thing while listening to his truck at IASCA finals. Even though his subs were up front... he definitely had some listening position issues with the subs. Not sure how it was possible, but there were times when I swore that the subs were behind me. Those issues have been fixed, since. I know this truck inside and out. He is my primary rival in the IASCA lanes. 

Having said all of this... If I had a truck like yours I would be doing the EXACT same thing that you and David are doing. 

Dave's truck sounds amazing. The stage is damn wide, high, and rock solid. There appears to be ZERO gaps left to right, and the center is spot on. I truly think he has found the secret sauce for that vehicle. No need to reinvent the wheel here. Just make sure to get the aiming of the pods correct. 

And word on the street is that he is changing things up on the front stage build for next season anyway. Why? Cuz he's the "Manimal". He can't leave well enough alone. 

The dude keeps me up at night.


----------



## BigRed

Good post Milo! I heard your car sounded DAMN good as well.!! I am doing EXACTLY what Dave did except for the subs in the floor. Like I said in an earlier post, I am not going to sacrafice sound quality to be "different". Dave and Scott are helping tremendously as things get closer to fab and installation.

What I was told by the horses mouth is that Dave had no subs on during sq. He played his 8's down to 20hz. Doesnt roll like that for his daily driving music, but did so for Iasca. 

Hope to have things well on their way this coming week.


----------



## mobeious

what are u runnin for sub stage?


----------



## doitor

mobeious said:


> what are u runnin for sub stage?


I asked the same yesterday.
See previous page.
I think it's enough.
Do you?


----------



## mobeious

ehhh he could use more


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

mobeious said:


> ehhh he could use more


 Nah, reports from the get together stated bass was "loud as ****"


----------



## MiloX

Any updates Red?


----------



## BigRed

Well, here is todays update. I am working on the midbass this weekend. Need 2 people for my pillars and my buddy is out of town until Monday, so there it is. Tried to have my lady help me........ummmm......did'nt work out.

So here it is.....

First I applied some foam to the door lock slider that makes tons of noise. Wow...I know you guys are impressed









next, I removed the old panel I made which housed the dyn 172's. Selling these by the way. They will fit all f250 trucks 2000-present I believe and fit the dyn 172 or equivalant.









Made the baffle and test fit

















pic of my entire door

















starting baffle with midbass









tomorrow I will have the midbass's in after I reinforce the doors in the middle lower section. metal is kinda flimsy so I'm just doin it to feel confident in the install. the door panels create alot of rattles so I will treat those as well. More pics to follow tomorrow. I'm breakin out my Canon 5d with macro lens. See if I can hang with Milo's pics  Great pics by the way.


----------



## BillPleasant

That truck's gonna be HOT, Red! If at all possible (I can't tell from the pics) you may consider orienting the mid/tweet horizontally with the tweeter closer to the door. I know there was a major difference in width when Dave did this as opposed to the original configuration.

Quickly on the subject of Dave's truck, if anyone doubts that it is bad-assed, you need to hear it. It doesn't really have any major weakness. Milo said it best...loud as hell, accurate, no gaps in the stage and pinpoint imaging. And yes, in SQ mode he doesn't use the 12s.


----------



## GlasSman

Hey Big Red....have you ever considered using a Dynaudio Variovent or equivilant AP pad for the midbass drivers?

I have a few laying around and I'm toying with the idea. Is this something Buwalda recommends? or is this a big no no with midbass drivers mounted in doors?

I've never used them on a midbass driver.


----------



## BigRed

Bill,

Thanks mang!! Pics coming your way via email. I will be doing my a pillars EXACTLY like Dave's. Call me a copycat....I don't care.....I'm gonna do what works........I'm not gonna argue with results. 

Glassman,

No I have not tried it with the pads, BUT Dave did'nt use any either, and he seems to have had good luck this last season, so I will follow suit

Off to get some more dynamat and loose items, pics to follow.


----------



## Dave Brooks

Hey BigRed! I found your thread!
Verrrry nice work there Bro. I think you'll like the tweeters as placed. Essentially, at the 7 and 5 o'clock position and snuggled up to the mid. Any other location and you loose some of your stage width. Particularly on the left side.

I tried numerous variations on the pillars before settling on the one you've depicted.
Pardon the novel, but I'll share some of them with my observations. If it's too long-winded, let me know and I'll edit/delete the post.  

 Mids partly on-axis aimed at the dome light, tweets off-axis above the mid and pointed at each other across the windscreen - phasing issues, vocals were diffused, tonality was ok. Stage width from right pillar to the inside of the left pillar. Needed a ton of processing to get correct, tonality suffered from overprocessing.

 Mids off-axis, tweets off-axis and above mid - Better than above, but the stage width suffered more. Vocals centered nicely at the mirror, but width went from left side of the intrument cluster to right speaker array. 

 Mids on-axis, inverted, tweets off axis - Very sexy with the mids inverted (this is the version you saw at Scrapin' the coast, Pyropoptart). Tonality suffered, stage width increased, lead vocals were diffused but centered at the mirror. Lead vocalists all sounded like Steven Tylers amazing mouth looks. Wide  

 Mids on-axis, tweets on-axis below and to the inside of the mid - Much better, only limited processing required. Tonality was great, imaging was great, but width still suffered; left pillar to right pillar.

 Mids on-axis, tweets on-axis below and to the outside of the mid - Onto something here... tonality great, lead vocals tight and high, just forward of the mirror. Stage width much better just outside of left pillar to right mirror.

 Mids on-axis, refined with laser pointer to get them aimed at each ear, tweets on the same plane, low and outside the mid. Left pillar plastic carved out to allow for mid-tweet reflections off the left window - Wide! Mirror to mirror and sometimes beyond. Depth to the middle of the hood, height at the mirror or just below. Tonality very good.

Obviously, I stuck with the last version and from that point only made refinements to the internals of the pods in an effort to get as much free airspace as possible and to direct the backwave away from the mid. 
It may just be me, but I'm a freak about not processing whenever possible. I figure if you can lay a proper foundation with the enclosure and speaker placement first, then the processing can be used to put "icing on the cake" so to speak. 
That said, pillar arrangements in big trucks need processing. The object for me is to make it as little as possible  And of course, I'll be happy to help you out in any way I can. I may only be a rookie, but there's no reason you have to make the same "rookie mistakes" I made throughout the season  

So, with my rose-colored glasses firmly in place on my big melonhead, I say "keep up the good work"!

Nice Bass Bro...


----------



## GlasSman

Nice install Bill.


----------



## BigRed

progress from today, got one side done, tested and no rattles or buzzes. 

look at that sexy L8

















Left is the L8, right is the dyn 172.....little fella 


















as you can see the dyn is somewhat smaller than the L8. popped it in the L8 baffle so you can get an idea










wired up!










this never hurts










door panel fits nicely, a little mdf and bondo will take care of the ugliness


----------



## BigRed

by the way, some pics taken with my canon 5d, some with a P&S. trying to keep up with Milo. Have not broke out the macro lens yet.


----------



## MiloX

BigRed said:


> trying to keep up with Milo.












I figure if I can't figure out how to win any championships, the least I can do is push others and their photography skills. 

Oh... And I'd still take the dyns over the legs.


----------



## Humm_MeSUT

Your project is coming along nicely!


----------



## BigRed

thanks Humm. 

Milo, yours is coming. I can feel it.


----------



## James Bang

I'd love to hear and see the install when you're done. Looking great so far.


----------



## Dave Brooks

Hey Red!

I posted a reply a couple o' days ago... still waiting for the forum gurus to approve it since I'm new... 
I'll wait for them to get back from Thanksgiving and if it doesn't show up, I'll try again  

Nice subs Man!


----------



## bobditts

from that angle, the L8 looks VERY similar to a focal KF or KP driver. 



BigRed said:


>


----------



## BigRed

frames and surrounds are different, but I hear what you are saying.


----------



## KAPendley

Nice work Red. I guess you made the old baffles with the flames for the door as well? Pretty sweet. Good luck, and keep it up.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks CCSS. Yes I did make the old baffles with flames. Foam works great for this, BUT I did'nt like the overall performance with the driver mounted to the baffle, and then the baffle mounted to the door panel. I did eveything I could to make it as secure as possible which included attaching the inner speaker baffle with the door via drywall screws, and added spray foam. I feel this is not the ideal situation for maximum peformance from the midbass. I know its done all the time like this, but the MB to the door itself yields better results. Just my .02


----------



## BigRed

update for today

Man, I love good tools


----------



## cronic

lookin real nice


----------



## Tonyguy

nice work so far. I can't wait to see what you think of the L8s.


----------



## DonovanM

bobditts said:


> from that angle, the L8 looks VERY similar to a focal KF or KP driver.


They also reminded me of the Dayton RS225, which is high praise, I love the way they look. Would love to get my hands on a pair of the L8 though.


----------



## BigRed

Doors are done with baffles made and grill rings. started bondo'n the wood beauty pieces to the door. anybody know of a fast and easy way without a ton of sanding? I'm a noob at this stage. Thanks Pics to follow shortly


----------



## Whiterabbit

aaaaaaaabsolutely. fillers such as filler500 and other highly sandable fillers let you knock down the bondo with 60-80 grit really, really, really fast. pretty amazing.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks whiterabbit. Now.....where can i get this stuff?


----------



## MiloX

Looking good Red!!!!


----------



## Whiterabbit

filler500 is at tap plastics.

open a phone book to the "automotive paint" section and make some calls. ask for Rage Gold. Should be able to find that too.


----------



## BigRed

I have a platics shop right by my house. I'm going tomorrow and see if they have it. If not, I will definatley keep looking 

photobucket is down, so I'll post pics tomorrow.

I'm going to need texture coat and final interior paint. I think its an SEM product??? Anyway, according to their website a local paint store is a distributor. Anybody else that can lead me in the right direction?


----------



## BigRed

Well I have one door completely done and ready for prime, texture coat, and paint. The other door is still about 4 hours away.

I have my pillars done and getting them back from the upholstry shop. Stay tuned for pics.

As soon as photubucket allows, I will post the update  Coming along nicely.


----------



## doitor

That's great BigRed.
Waiting for the pics.


----------



## sr20det510

Looking good!


----------



## MiloX

Get them pics up man! We's all waiting and ****!


----------



## BigRed

I'll have the pillars tomorrow and will post em my brothas and sistas....


----------



## MiloX

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amish

Is that just body filler? Do you have an intermediate material between the filler and your MDF/door panel? Just curious to see if you'll be worried about the bonding between the filler and your door panel with harsh closes or door panel twists when the handles are pulled. I still need to do a-pillars and other stuff, and in the research phase. Looks good man, can't wait to see some finished pictures!

-Amish


----------



## BigRed

Its just body filler, and I am worried about that. I secured the panel vigorously to the panel as much as I could before adding the filler. But the other door will be getting kitty hair and then bondo for the final finish. I'm a noob at this and I did'nt ask enough questions so we will see what happens.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Something like this.Many brands to choose from. I am a fan of 3M though. 
http://www.3m.com/product/information/Flexible-Parts-Repair-Material.html


----------



## BigRed

thanks bluto. I will check into that. Hope to see you soon


----------



## Boostedrex

The truck is coming along really well Red! I'll be looking forward to listening to your truck at the BBQ this summer. And I want your front stage amps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigRed

I thought they would be fugly, but after having them wrapped with suede, not bad.


----------



## BigRed

going in today by the way


----------



## doitor

The a pillar look GREAT with the suede.
Keep the good work and post the pics.


----------



## Thumper26

great wrapping! Who did the stitching?


----------



## BillPleasant

Holy Smokes, Jim!!!! Those look AMAZING! Yeah, who wrapped them?


----------



## Genxx

Damn-That suede looks awesome, the stiching is kickass. Please tell us who did them? Damn I would love to have some stuff in my car covered in suede or Alcatera like that. Kick panels, a-pillars, center console, door inserts, Hell my entire trunk install would be sweet. Wonder if they could do the same with some Alcatera. 

Second questions would be, did it cost an arm and leg? This is DIY and we do like to pinch the pennies around here some times.LOL

Seems more and more of us are running the HAT now, nice to see too. 

My L641-3 matched per set arrived last week for the new comp car. My Zapco stuff should be in within the next 2 weeks now that I changed the amps around then off to install.

Damn you are giving me alot of ideas between your truck and Dave's truck to try some stuff on my '06 F250 Crew Cab lariat Diesel. 

You are giving me the itch to do a-pillars now with the 3" and tweeters I have laying around. Damn you.


----------



## BigRed

thanks guys. The upholstry shop I use is in Santa Ana, Ca. He charged me $100 for everything, including the material which is $33 per yard by itself. He did the whol interior of my truck so it is all matching rather nicely.

Will have pics installed later today 

If you are serious about getting some work done, he is good, and most importantly for impatient people like me....FAST. He does'nt mess around. I can give you his number...pm me.


----------



## Ianaconi

Looking forward for more pics


----------



## GlasSman

BigRed said:


> I have a platics shop right by my house. I'm going tomorrow and see if they have it. If not, I will definatley keep looking
> 
> photobucket is down, so I'll post pics tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to need texture coat and final interior paint. I think its an SEM product??? Anyway, according to their website a local paint store is a distributor. Anybody else that can lead me in the right direction?


Sherwin Williams Auto Paint stores carries SEM. 

You can use any lacquer over the texture coat. Thats all it is...just a lacquer.


----------



## QtrHorse

I'm not a big fan of suede, leather and ect. wrapped things in cars other than seats but those look really nice. Great job on the whole project so far. Anymore pic's of the complete pillar pod build?


----------



## BigRed

Glasman, let me ask you this: I have laid down the primer, layed down the texture coat. Should I lay another coat of primer before the final color, AND, should i lay a clear coat after that? Need some help. Panels are looking good.


----------



## req

id rather see this all vynl, just my taste, but looks cool.


----------



## BigRed

That is not the final color, they are going to be pained the factory color tomorrow.


----------



## cronic

those sail panels look FANTASTIC!. The doors look great to, however covering them in the suede would be so sexy......


----------



## BillPleasant

Jim, you can go right over the texture with your color.


----------



## GlasSman

BigRed said:


> Glasman, let me ask you this: I have laid down the primer, layed down the texture coat. Should I lay another coat of primer before the final color, AND, should i lay a clear coat after that? Need some help. Panels are looking good.


If you're happy with the texture don't lay down any primer since it will change the texture. 

Lay down your color and seal it with a low luster clear. SEM has a clear which works good but you can use any quality clear.

And yes those panels look very nice. And the good thing is with such a nice finish you can always vinyl wrap down the road.


----------



## BigRed

Will do then Bill. I'm gonna shoot em down to my upholstry guy to see what he would come up with. Trust me, I've thought about the suede thing on the doors


----------



## MiloX

BillPleasant said:


> Jim, you can go right over the texture with your color.


x2. 

SEM also makes a nice low gloss clear that really helps with durability. It does add a slight bit of opacity to the color so I wouldn't apply it over the whole panel without using a test piece first. 

Red... this is coming along really really nice. Damn nice.


----------



## MiloX

lol... GlasSman beat me to it. 

+1


----------



## BigRed

Just got done. Here you go ladies and gentleman.


























I can't believe how accurate it sounds like this!!


----------



## lauk101

looks great, nice work!


----------



## Genxx

BigRed-Can you take a pic with the grill on to like the very last photo you posted up. Looks damn nice, that suede is just looks awesome. Very Very nice job with those a-pillars. Now get those doors finished and post up some pics.

Thanks


----------



## CMR22

I love the stitching on the A-pillars and how the door panels are turning out. Very nice!!!!


----------



## BillPleasant

WOWZA!!! I'm digging it big time!!!!!!!! Call me a big ol' tard, but the holes in the pillar, grab handles I'm assuming? May come in handy for me!


----------



## MiloX

BillPleasant said:


> WOWZA!!! I'm digging it big time!!!!!!!! Call me a big ol' tard, but the holes in the pillar, grab handles I'm assuming? May come in handy for me!


"big(?) ol' tard!!!!"


----------



## BillPleasant

Awwww, come on Brian...just 'cause I'm a foot shorter than Rick Sellers, don't make me short! Ummmm...nevermind, maybe it does:








[/IMG]


----------



## Thumper26

lmao! 

was that pic taken at IASCA world finals? If so, I think I was there when it was being taken.


----------



## BillPleasant

Yep! The good loking tall one is Rick Sellers, I'm the "not-so-tall" one and in the background is one of our Team Hybrids guys from Trinidad, "ravestarfx" on some of the forums.


----------



## Thumper26

lol, i think we met. I was hanging out with Andy wearing a CarDomain shirt.

And I'm going to tell Rick you called him good looking!


----------



## Boostedrex

Yes, those pillars are really good looking! I'd also like to see a pic of them with the grills on though. I can't even imagine how wide and deep that stage must be.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks guys, I will post some pics of the grills on and maybe some up close shots as well. Today working on the doors primarily though. My boss is gonna kill me.......oh wait I am the boss!! Thats how I get away with all this time spent on my truck


----------



## Boostedrex

You hiring? LOL!


----------



## Rick Sellers

Thumper26 said:


> And I'm going to tell Rick you called him good looking!



Bill calls me lots of names... but we wont get in to that here:blush: 


BIG RED -
The truck looks great! I love the suede work and the doors are very nice! Keep up the good work!


----------



## BigRed

well I just had a fiasco with the finish on the door. I used a texture paint and not texture coat. When i put the finish on, it wouldnt adhere. I just peeled off my finish  sucks, but you live and learn.


----------



## rhinodog00

Good attitude! The more I look at your a pillars the more I am thinking about tearing mine out and going single seater.


----------



## doitor

Congrats BigRed on becoming a Team Hybrid Candidate.
I'm sending my application form this week.
Keep it up.


----------



## dlechner

Great work! That is turning out great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## monkeyboy

Looks good, real good.

Anyone think he will notice if I park my truck in his driveway? Maybe he will just keep on working on it.


----------



## BigRed

Real funny monkeyboy!!  

Come on over and I'll help you cut holes in your floor board like you were talking about last time we met.


----------



## req

cant say that im entirely thrilled with the final pillar pods. finish is nice, i like suede a lot. in fact i used the same color on my last set of door pods. but i am not fond of the shape. i love the triangle shaped baffle with the tweet and the mid, but the transition to the dash and the a pillar are a bit ... awkward? im not sure how to explain it.

i dont mean to put down your fab work, because trust me - i know how much time and effort it takes to do these things. i just feel that a bit of smoothing and touch ups could have been done before you decided to finish them.

but grats on completion. id like to see more finished shots.


----------



## Thumper26

to be honest, there aren't many 3" speakers on the dash that I like how they look, however results beat out aesthetics. I've just gotten to a point where I overlook the general cumbersomeness of putting a 3" speaker on the dash and focus on how well they integrated it with the rest of the interior.


----------



## dbTroy

cant wait to see what the finished product looks like!


----------



## Boostedrex

Red,

I can't quite tell from looking, but how are the pods aimed? It looks like the passenger side pod is firing right at the center of the cab. But the driver's side pod seems like it's aimed more on axis with the driver. Am I anywhere near correct?

Zach


----------



## jay

Boostedrex said:


> Red,
> 
> I can't quite tell from looking, but how are the pods aimed? It looks like the passenger side pod is firing right at the center of the cab. But the driver's side pod seems like it's aimed more on axis with the driver. Am I anywhere near correct?
> 
> Zach


looks like both are aimed on-axis with the driver to me


----------



## BigRed

Hey guys, thank you for the comments.

REQ, the aiming of the pods is more important than cosmetics for me. The left pod is aimed toward the left ear, and the right pod is aimed for the right ear (driver only)

This greatly enhances imaging. I admit that the pods are not the most appealing things on the planet, but how else would you get the aiming I am looking for AND have them look good? Point being, if they are going to be an eyesore anyway, why not have them sound fantastic 

More pics tonight. Doors are almost done.


----------



## Inferno333

I have a question about the door panels.

Did you use the baffle mounted to the metal door skin to mount the speaker and then make the door panel itself able to sit far enough away to not interfere with excursion?


----------



## f#1man

Mad propz Jim for doing your own install. Wondering how it sounds compared to the dyns in the kicks.


----------



## BigRed

The door panels diameter exceeds the exursion diameter of the driver so no worries there. :0

F#1, well I am going to bring it by Mikes shop soon so I'll let him be the judge. He is a fine installer and has a great ear. I have more time than money right now, so I'm trying to have some fun doing this.

The kicks sounded good, but I never felt like the sound was above the dash. At best it was at the dash. Maybe its just me


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> Real funny monkeyboy!!
> 
> Come on over and I'll help you cut holes in your floor board like you were talking about last time we met.


Maybe I will. I know it's going to come out well, but I am scared to cut that hole.

Did you cut your passthrough yourself?


----------



## BigRed

yes, i cut the hole for the pass thru and had 4 12's. I decided to upgrade to 15" DD's for Db drag events, and Tuan at Advanced car creations in Garden Grove built the box and installed the subs. He's the man when it comes to getting it done, low and deep


----------



## GlasSman

Big Red those pillars look great.

Well...they could look better but like Thumper26 said, if it's gotta be an eye sore great sound is the saving grace.

Hopefully you don't have to worry about theft in your area? Isn't Cali a cesspool of criminal activity?


----------



## GlasSman

Have you listened to it in the passenger seat? Will everyone riding with you comment on how much better your old setup sounded?:blush:


----------



## BigRed

I don't know how they could look better, but like sound, its all subjective.

Anyway, I have never heard a more centered and focused image than i have now. I have listened to alot of great sounding Iasca winning cars in my day. I have been a non-competer all the way back to when the GN was around. Speakerworks is about 25 min from me. That being said, the staging with this configuration is pinpoint accurate. And trust me when I say I am very picky about sound.

The passenger side sounds like all the sound is coming from the right speakers. Tonality is all you get  But I have NEVER listened to somebody's "2 seat" car and had them say to me "yeah, go ahead and sit in the passenger seat, it sounds great over there too" They always want to demo their car from the drivers seat. Maybe I'm the only one here  So I decided I dont care about the passenger side. My girlfriend sits over there most of the time and doesnt care about imaging or staging, She just hopes I stop spending time and money as to her it sounded great a year ago  lol


----------



## Boostedrex

GlasSman said:


> Isn't Cali a cesspool of criminal activity?


Why yes GlasSman, yes it is. LOL!! Sorry for chopping up your post, but I had to get my opinion on this state out there. 

Red, I'm in the same boat you are bro. My wife doesn't care what's in the car sound wise as long as she can listen to her music. She actually thinks that my DIYMA 12 off of 300 watts is WAY too much bass. 

I can't wait to see pics of how the door panels turned out. Do you have all of the speakers up and running now?

Zach


----------



## kevin k.

BigRed said:


> The door panels diameter exceeds the exursion diameter of the driver so no worries there. :0
> 
> F#1, well I am going to bring it by Mikes shop soon so I'll let him be the judge. He is a fine installer and has a great ear.  I have more time than money right now, so I'm trying to have some fun doing this.
> 
> The kicks sounded good, but I never felt like the sound was above the dash. At best it was at the dash. Maybe its just me


Hey Jim... It's been a pleasure to watch you knock out this install of yours.  

Didn't I meet you at an AutoBacs get-together a couple months back? I have a black Accord and I think you caught me for a quick listen before I hit the road back to San Diego. Anyway, if you wouldn't mind letting me know when you head to Mike's, I'd be interested in joining you there. Never been there... I was to head up a couple times in the past few months, but was thwarted by a t-boning motorcycle and a couple surgeries... 

I'm interested in seeing / hearing your system up close. And, maybe seeing what Mike has to say about mine if he has the time.


----------



## BigRed

Hey Kevin,

No problem on the heading to Mikes place.

Yes that was me that took a quick listen to your Accord and it sounds fantastic. I can tell you've been doing this for a while  lol

PM your number and we can arrange a time to head down there.

Booster, I have all the speakers up and running and I ran into some setbacks on the doors. Dumb rookie mistakes but I'm glad I've made them. It really only cost me time and not much money. I hate when its the other way around. I am priming them today and adding texture coat and will post pics my friend.


----------



## kevin k.

Thanks, Jim, for being so gracious...  

pm sent


----------



## BigRed

you made me go out and buy that damn talking heads cd!!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

BigRed said:


> you made me go out and buy that damn talking heads cd!!


 It's a conspiracy. Monkeyboy did the same to me.


----------



## Fran82

BigRed said:


> SQC - Sound Quality Only
> 
> Class Name City State Country Placed
> Score Vehicle
> SQC - Street Adam Gladden (NON-MEMBER) 6 197.0 Pts 2006 Scion XB
> 
> SQC - Street George Garcia Team LIFE IS GOOD! Providence RI USA 9 191.0 Pts 2004 Scion XB


Sorry to hijack for a minute, but does anyone have any pics of these xBs? I have one and am just curious about their setups. 

Now back to our scheduled programming.


----------



## Boostedrex

What Talking Heads CD are you guys talking about? 

Jim, what happened with the door panels? Did the body filler give way?

Zach


----------



## BigRed

talking heads cd that Kevin LOVES to play. Kevin, you want to chime in and give the exact details? I burned it and can't find the original cd in my house. I think its talking heads live. The new cd.

The door panels needed to be reworked. I didnt get to finsih them yesterday because of the weather. I applied texture coat paint, in an effort to save time at the local auto parts store....BAD IDEA. the final paint would not saturate, AND it lifted. My mistake, again not asking enough questions on here. They are getting handled today FOR SURE!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

I was going to be different at the first meet and bring some Talking Heads "Little Creatures" cause I just knew nobody there would know them and I think it's a great sounding disc. 
Sure thing, turns out Big Red, Kevin K and Monkeyboy listened to them also. Kevin K brought them too,not sure which one Big Red is talking about. 
At the last meet, Monkeyboy brought "The Name of the band is Talking Heads" and let me hear it, knowing I was a fan, it's a nicely done realistic sounding 2 disc live, ordered it that night.
Sorry about the thread Jim.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

BigRed said:


> talking heads cd that Kevin LOVES to play. Kevin, you want to chime in and give the exact details? I burned it and can't find the original cd in my house. I think its talking heads live. The new cd.
> 
> The door panels needed to be reworked. I didnt get to finsih them yesterday because of the weather. I applied texture coat paint, in an effort to save time at the local auto parts store....BAD IDEA. the final paint would not saturate, AND it lifted. My mistake, again not asking enough questions on here. They are getting handled today FOR SURE!


 Slow down and wait for good weather. your work looks great.


----------



## kevin k.

The name of the cd is "Stop Making Sense" and is a pretty good live recording of the Heads... ca. 1984, or so. Turns out I saw them in L.A. on that tour and may have been in the audience during the recording, as it was done at the Pantages, iirc.

Been a Heads fan since "Talking Heads '77"

Sig is actually a lyric from a song in the "Fear of Music" cd


----------



## BigRed

Well here is the update. Spend alot of time getting them looking good before texture coating. Should have paint on the tomorrow along with a low luster clear


----------



## James Bang

man that is looking realllllly nice.


----------



## Boostedrex

That door panel looks like it was meant to have an 8" peeking through it. Nice work Jim!

And thanks to Kevin K and Bluto for some good albums from the Heads.

Zach


----------



## BigRed

1 down 1 to go


----------



## MiloX

Doors look REALLY REALLY good Jim. 

DAMN good.


----------



## Arc

MiloX said:


> Doors look REALLY REALLY good Jim.
> 
> DAMN good.


I agree with this man right here.


----------



## unpredictableacts

Looks great may we have a before and after sideby side?.....as far as pics go i mean.


----------



## cronic

That turned out very nice.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks guys. I will get a side by side in a few. No problem. I'm really happy how they came out considering its the first time I've ever tried something like this.


----------



## QtrHorse

Very nice build on the door panels.


----------



## Rick Sellers

VERY nice! I really like the way the door and grill looks factory!!!

Do you have pics of the amps, Processor, and cut-through?


----------



## speakerboy

Arc said:


> I agree with this man right here.


x3. That is quality work, and your dedication to the craft is very evident.


----------



## doitor

The doors look awesome.
Great fabrication.
Keep it up.
An by the way, as of today I'm also a Team Hybrids Candidate Member.


----------



## MuTT

very nice work.


----------



## dlechner

Those doors are just plain sick!


----------



## rhinodog00

doitor said:


> The doors look awesome.
> Great fabrication.
> Keep it up.
> An by the way, as of today I'm also a Team Hybrids Candidate Member.


Hey, congrats on that doitor!


----------



## BigRed

here are the pics of the front stage


























the doors beginning stages


----------



## BigRed

Congrats Doiter! Thats awesome.!!

Thanks again guys for all the compliments! I've really enjoyed this project. Learned alot in the process. I want to thank everybody that helped with their comments when I asked questions. Really helped out.

Rick Sellers, is there somewhere that I can see your install? I've looked but it seems pretty elusive on here


----------



## Rick Sellers

BigRed said:


> Rick Sellers, is there somewhere that I can see your install? I've looked but it seems pretty elusive on here


Elusive  thats ME J/K

I have a Sound Domain for both of my trucks, But the Blue Truck (my '02 single cab) is still in pieces and My Silver '06 Dually has last years (2006) install pics I never updated it this season. 

Updated with 2007 Install

2002 Blue Dodge Ram

2006 Silver Dodge Dually


----------



## unpredictableacts

Rick Sellers said:


> Elusive  thats ME J/K
> 
> I have a Sound Domain for both of my trucks, But the Blue Truck (my '02 single cab) is still in pieces and My Silver '06 Dually has last years (2006) install pics I never updated it this season.
> 
> Updated with 2007 Install
> 
> 2002 Blue Dodge Ram
> 
> 2006 Silver Dodge Dually


 What woofer is that being used in the Dully?....OZ ME?....wished you had more pics of that cewnter enclosure.


----------



## Rick Sellers

unpredictableacts said:


> What woofer is that being used in the Dully?....OZ ME?....wished you had more pics of that cewnter enclosure.



It was a Oz Matrix Elite 15, but for Uasci Fianls I changed to a custom IDQ 15.


----------



## unpredictableacts

Rick Sellers said:


> It was a Oz Matrix Elite 15, but for Uasci Fianls I changed to a custom IDQ 15.


You guys and your custom pieces...


----------



## BigRed

Well I changed out the grills to black. I think I like it better


----------



## Arc

I agree. They look great man!


----------



## GlasSman

Nice look on the grills.


----------



## THE VIKING

Great work there BIG red how well does that paint finnish wear? there seems to be plenty of different finnish sprays avalable there in the USA for that type of work. here in the UK we dont have such a big choice


----------



## bdubs767

had tiem to compare kicks vs the pillars yet???

o yea great looking install


----------



## BigRed

I used the SEM product, and don't really know about the wear to be honest with you. I put 2 coats of low luster clear and I must say I'm really satisfied with the product.

Bdubs - lets just say the kicks are coming out. With time alignment and amplitude adjustment, the imaging is perfect. I don't use that word very often, but in this case I will  High, deep, and wide with dead on center.

I have no regrets on this setup. I can live with the slight obstruction on the dash


----------



## rhinodog00

Great work! Those doors look awesome.


----------



## BigRed

Here is the pic of the right door










pic of a pillars with grills on that somebody wanted to see


----------



## Boostedrex

Oh yeah, I really like the grill on pics. And those pods really don't look all that obtrusive IMHO. They look a lot better than some of the other installs I've seen using the mid and tweet up high like that. Hopefully my install abilities will get to your level eventually. 

Zach


----------



## Arc

May I ask how you did the grills? I will go through and look again, but I am in a rush and was wondering how you did it?


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Booster for the kind words.

The grills you can buy the material from select products, premium grill material. Its like $20 for a fairly large sheet. Next, cut out the size you need and use that as a template for your wood spacer that goes on the speaker side. Next glue them together and use a band saw to even the edges. Grill cloth and done.

here is the link for the grill material

http://74.175.101.66/dealer/items.asp?CartId={7E21E8FA-EVERESTBB22-4023-BDD8-7D4C3AE1D994}&Cc=G%2DMETAL&Tp=


----------



## doitor

It looks great, BigRed.
What about the kick panel pods?


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Doiter and others.

The kicks are coming out. Waiting on the stocks to come in from Ford


----------



## GlasSman

BigRed said:


> I used the SEM product, and don't really know about the wear to be honest with you. I put 2 coats of low luster clear and I must say I'm really satisfied with the product.
> 
> Bdubs - lets just say the kicks are coming out. With time alignment and amplitude adjustment, the imaging is perfect. I don't use that word very often, but in this case I will  High, deep, and wide with dead on center.
> 
> I have no regrets on this setup. I can live with the slight obstruction on the dash


If you let the clear cure properly it should be fairly durable. let them sit in the sun for 6 hours.

There are some clears that have a texture that are meant to be able to take abuse.

I've seen it at at the auto parts store.

Kinda like a lighter clear truck bed spray.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Glasman for the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## wild_eye

Wow those doors are freakin nice. Looks completely stock. Amazing job!


----------



## monkeyboy

What size speakers are the old kicks designed for?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

monkeyboy said:


> What size speakers are the old kicks designed for?


 There goes the horns.


----------



## BigRed

The kicks will hold a dyn md142 and a dyn tweeter, or a scan 12m and really any tweeter you want, other than a full size one of course


----------



## newtitan

holy geez, those doors are AWESOME they look stock

is your driver mounted to the door panel, or the door metal?

so are those l8's worth that price im your opinion?


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Newtitan.

The speakers are mounted on the metal. I really don't like the MB to be mounted on the door panel. Too many issues 

I believe the L8's are worth the money. do you live in cali? maybe you can take a listen?


----------



## BigRed

IF anybody that lives in southern california wants to take a listen, I am available. I'm really impressed with the hybrid speakers


----------



## Dave Brooks

Hey Big Red!

I think you've successfully one-upped me... by a long way  ! 

Holy Smokes man that is nice work. Doors are gorgeous


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

BigRed said:


> IF anybody that lives in southern california wants to take a listen, I am available. I'm really impressed with the hybrid speakers


 Sounds like an excuse for a get together.


----------



## sqguy

Hey Red where and when can i have a listen? i'm in Long Beach and would love to here it. i want to put HYbrids in my civic, might be overkill for a 88 4dr but i love a great sounding system nomatter what's it in. So let me know when i can demo your system and what CDs I need to bring.




Mike


----------



## BigRed

no problem. maybe this weekend or next week. I broke my back last saturday and can barely walk, so you might have to swing by to have a listen. Let me know


----------



## GlasSman

BigRed said:


> no problem. maybe this weekend or next week. I broke my back last saturday and can barely walk, so you might have to swing by to have a listen. Let me know


Holy **** dude.

You BROKE your BACK? 

Are you ok?

What are the extent of your injuries?


----------



## sqguy

AWWW Man sorry to hear that, hope u are up and on your feet again soon, next week would be great just let me know where i have to come to. (ie what city you are in) i'll be coming from Long Beach from the downtown area.


thanks,


Mike


----------



## ///Audience

Im not quite sure how this thread alluded me, but i just read alll 24 pages and have to say that it looks simply amazing! its great to see some more truck installs.

Ive heard Doitors entire HAT setup with the mids/tweets above the dash and was blown away. I wish i lived close enough to hear your setup but good luck in the lanes man!


----------



## BigRed

I have 5 compressed verterbray and 3 fractured. the first verterbray is compressed 50% 

A balcony collapsed 20 ft that I was on among 12 other people.


----------



## kevin k.

BigRed said:


> I have 5 compressed verterbray and 3 fractured. the first verterbray is compressed 50%
> 
> A balcony collapsed 20 ft that I was on among 12 other people.


Holy crap!  

Take care of yourself and heal, Jim... a back injury is definitely something to be taken seriously.

Let me know when you feel up to it... I'd like to head up from San Diego. You still in the South Bay? I used to live in Rolling Hills and San Pedro.

Happy Holidays to you and to all!


----------



## monkeyboy

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> There goes the horns.


The horns stay. I need a home for my mids. I don't want anything in my doors.


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> I have 5 compressed verterbray and 3 fractured. the first verterbray is compressed 50%
> 
> A balcony collapsed 20 ft that I was on among 12 other people.


I was just in Torrance yesterday. I would have stopped by if I knew where you lived, and wasn't full of grease. Dropped off a 9 inch Ford rear end we sold. Should have cleaned it first.

Get yourself well, hopefully with the holidays you have some time to heal before work gets busy again.

Take care of your back.


----------



## BigRed

I am finally on my feet today with way less pain. I didnt make it to the post office to drop off some tweets for a DIY, but I will first thing in the morning. My lady had surgery today for her ankle as she fell with me. she shattered her right ankle and had pins put in today so it was kina hectic. Monky boy, you can stop by anytime. call me


----------



## GlasSman

BigRed said:


> I am finally on my feet today with way less pain. I didnt make it to the post office to drop off some tweets for a DIY, but I will first thing in the morning. My lady had surgery today for her ankle as she fell with me. she shattered her right ankle and had pins put in today so it was kinda hectic. Monky boy, you can stop by anytime. call me



Damn you guys really took the plunge. 

I hope you and your woman are ok. Especially her with the surgery.


----------



## cvjoint

Sorry to hear about your injury, hopefully you'll be healed by this weekend for the meet. I only pushed my back once weightlifting and it wasn't pretty. I was in bed for a few days and put out a few gallons of sweat the first day. Don't know what was wrong I don't go to the doctors often. 

Anyways I'm going through your install backwards since it's too exciting. Everything looks really good! I see you stumbled upon many of the same problems in building the door. I treated my locking rods with some foam too. I was too afraid I couldn't build just part of the door and make it stick well so I built the whole thing out of fiberglass. 

On the pods I think we're taking very different routes and I'm eager to see just how well you got dash ones to work. This time around is kicks for me. I'm also mounting my tweeters facing the dome light this time to check the benefits out. The ribbons I was using were a bit too hot on axis although the planars sounded beautiful that way.


----------



## BigRed

I am going to the Doctors on friday to figure out if I need surgery  Hopefully not. I am able to get around but my lower back has a constant pain there, and I can't bend over in a normal fashion.

Anyway, back to the good stuff, Cvjoint, I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how it sounds. I did come across your install as well, and yes we both made some mistakes, but I'm glad I did. It taught me alot. 

The key I have found and have been taught with this install is when having speakers at different path lengths, time alignment AND amplitude adjustments are key between left and right speakers. I always did time alignment only. What a difference it is when you get the amplitude down. THe seven drums go perfectly across my dash now. Never had it before 

Looks like a go for saturday for me


----------



## cvjoint

No kidding! I have a much better work ethic now: no rushing and making sure every step is implemented correctly before moving on to the next.

What do you mean by amplitude? Do you gain set so that the left speakers receive less power?


----------



## doitor

cvjoint said:


> What do you mean by amplitude? Do you gain set so that the left speakers receive less power?


Amplitude = Volume


----------



## BigRed

yes as Doiter said...........amplitude is volume. volume on the left is critical as well as individual drivers on both sides sometimes.


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> Looks like a go for saturday for me


Nice, I guess I won't whine about the rain


----------



## munkeeboi83

Hi Big Red!

Awesome job on your install. I was wondering if I could take a listen to your car on Sat at the Super Autobacs meet. Are you planning on competing in IASCA this year?

~Keith


----------



## BigRed

Keith,

no problem my friend. It will be totally open for anybody that wants to take a listen. Thats what this is all about right? 

Are you still running the DLS's on the dash?

I will be competing in Iasca this year. My install is not done. I need to rewire and make everything look purdy, as well as follow the guidelines so I don't get deducted points  Any suggestions from you would be great 

Took my kicks out and put them back to stock


----------



## GlasSman

Are those stock panels or the reworked panels that the kicks were integrated into?


----------



## munkeeboi83

yea, I'm running a DLS 3-way setup, with the mid and tweet on the dash. How'd you hear about my car?


----------



## BigRed

Those are the kicks that I reworked after removing the speaker pods from them. Glasman, are you saying they look stock ? 

Keith, I heard your car VERY briefly at one of the autobacs a few months back. Very nice from what I heard 

Look forward to seeing everyone on saturday for sure.


----------



## GlasSman

I'm saying they look *better* than stock since it clear you've refinished them.

What did you use?


----------



## BigRed

Thanks glasman, i sanded, primed, and painted them sem ford interior paint, just like my doors


----------



## GlasSman

What did you fill and finish the big gaping hole with?


----------



## BigRed

kitty hair.....man that stuff is a mans best friend


----------



## BillPleasant

BigRed said:


> kitty hair.....man that stuff is a mans best friend


For the record, Jim: I prefer as little "kitty hair" as possible.   




Oh c'mon.......you guys were all thinking the same thing.


----------



## doitor

BillPleasant said:


> For the record, Jim: I prefer as little "kitty hair" as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon.......you guys were all thinking the same thing.


Guilty.


----------



## BigRed

you guys crack me up  Bill, you gonna be at CES with Scott?


----------



## GlasSman

BillPleasant said:


> For the record, Jim: I prefer as little "kitty hair" as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon.......you guys were all thinking the same thing.


Smooth like glass.:blush: 

Looks like my screen name refers to at least three things I love.


----------



## BillPleasant

No, not this year unfortunately although CES keeps sending me enough emails that you would THINK that I'd registered!! Have fun! Wish I was there. Take care of your back and don't get in an 'air drummer' contest in some random lounge with Scott!


----------



## BigRed

I have a feeling that we will be doing that whether I like it or not.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Jim, dude, your truck sounds real nice.


----------



## cvjoint

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Jim, dude, your truck sounds real nice.


Better do, you spent like an hour in there


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

cvjoint said:


> Better do, you spent like an hour in there


 thanks for you guys letting me cut in front of you.


----------



## BigRed

thanks for the compliments guys. Can't wait for the super tune


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

BigRed said:


> thanks for the compliments guys. Can't wait for the super tune


The super tune


----------



## BigRed

Got the super tune on it. All I can say is WOW!!!

By the way, all those that know Mike Gendusa from Automotive Entertainment in Pasadena......Mike had a heart attack last weekend and is not doing well. They still have him sedated. He is at St. Judes in Fullerton, Ca if anybody is interested in sending a card or whatever. 

Mike Gendusa is a world class installer / shop owner who has been around a very long time.

I just ask that you prey for him and his family right now.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## doitor

I'm sorry to hear about Mike. I haven't met him, but I hope he gets well.
Great that you had the chance to get some Buwalda loving on you truck, I'm pretty sure it sounds incredible now.
I plan on taking mine to Hybrids HQ's soon to get the same treatment. 
By the way, take that "candidate member" out of your signature and welcome to the team.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Sorry to hear about that. He is in great hands at St Jude, their cardiovascular team is quite good. They prolonged my moms life for a couple years and outright saved a longtime shop customers life a couple years ago.As close to miracle workers as you are going to find. Wish him well for me.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Doiter. We had some great times in vegas!! 

Wait till you see whats next on the cosmetic changes. Super crazy and cool!! Stay posted


----------



## cvjoint

It most knock your shoes off as well as your socks! I'm down for an audition, I will try to make the next one but can't promise anything. If hardly anybody comes maybe I'll get more than a minute in BigRed


----------



## werner406

good job !


----------



## monkeyboy

cvjoint said:


> It most knock your shoes off as well as your socks! I'm down for an audition, I will try to make the next one but can't promise anything. If hardly anybody comes maybe I'll get more than a minute in BigRed


Good luck with that...

I thought it sounded good before. It should be amazing now.


----------



## BigRed

I don't know how it could get any better either, but it did


----------



## BigRed

working from the front to the back. I plan on rewiring the whole thing Iasca style. I purchased some pvc pipe for the 0 guage runs to the back. This truck was built for db drag at first and now is being transformed into a sq beast 










































just a start. getting completely rewired with loom and heatshrink. the whole 9


----------



## BillPleasant

BigRed said:


>


Well, there's your problem....box ain't big enough!!!


----------



## BigRed

I think it is!! I lost 2 children during hide and go seek in the port


----------



## QtrHorse

Wow, I had no idea you built a sub box in the bed. How do you keep the bed from flexing different than the cab? I guess you do not plan on selling that truck anytime soon. You should have just bought an Excursion.


----------



## ddriggers2

Is that a Z1a I see there? You selling it cheap?


----------



## unpredictableacts

AYE-AYE Matey!

Swoobin the deck R ye?


----------



## BigRed

Dude, that was some funny ****!! That's my friend Bryan who is helping me with the transformation! I gotta showem that!

To the person that asked about bed flex. There is some room around the perimeter for bed flex on the bed side. I've had no issues. It gets loud as hell if I want it to


----------



## haibane

nice setup man


----------



## unpredictableacts

have you read chads reasoning for NOT using Orange power wire?



Glad you liked the pirate.....that was the first thing I thought of when I seen it.


----------



## cvjoint

Jim I hope you are not 'unplugged' for our audition this Saturday!


----------



## BigRed

oh no cvjoint, doing power to the back, and buttoning it up. I will not be ripping the interior until next week. Probably making a beauty panel for the top of the box, thats really all I'm shooting for this week.

I'll be there my friends. Looking forward to hanging with you guys again


----------



## MusicMom

*Re: Mike*

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. Unfortunately, Mike Gendusa passed away on Monday afternoon. He had a stroke on Jan 6th which they believe was caused by high blood pressure. He was in what seemed like great health and only 43 years old until this happened. He was in intensive care all week.
Please, please get regular check ups and have your blood pressure checked. 
A family member. 



BigRed said:


> Got the super tune on it. All I can say is WOW!!!
> 
> By the way, all those that know Mike Gendusa from Automotive Entertainment in Pasadena......Mike had a heart attack last weekend and is not doing well. They still have him sedated. He is at St. Judes in Fullerton, Ca if anybody is interested in sending a card or whatever.
> 
> Mike Gendusa is a world class installer / shop owner who has been around a very long time.
> 
> I just ask that you prey for him and his family right now.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

That's horrible.


----------



## BigRed

Yeah, I am so bummed about Mike. I know he is installing dynaudio's in the big sky 

So here is the update from yesterday:

Built a fuse holder 









Love this stuff


















after










misc.


















underside


















all ends coming out of the pvc will have heat shrink tape. I'm waiting for it to come in


----------



## ///Audience

Couple easy questions for you

*what material did you make your fuse rack with?

*what is that wire attached to in the first pic under "misc" i think its part of the alt mount but is it being used as a ground?

*are there really enough gains to run 4 power wires from the battery to the amps rather than using a distro block at the amp?

Keep the clean install commin man!


----------



## BigRed

Hey bassballer

* I used mdf for now until i get a piece of plexiglass cut

* the misc pic is a ground, one of 3

* I think there is substantial gain to running 2 hot and 2 ground to the back of the bed considering I am running a DD Z1a pushing 5000 watts and hitting a 149db if I feel violent that day 

a bass knob is my friend for sq


----------



## fredridge

looks awesome, hopefully if I make it Saturday I can hear it... heard nothing but awesome reviews....

How is your back doing?


----------



## ///Audience

BigRed said:


> Hey bassballer
> 
> * I used mdf for now until i get a piece of plexiglass cut
> 
> * the misc pic is a ground, one of 3
> 
> * I think there is substantial gain to running 2 hot and 2 ground to the back of the bed considering I am running a DD Z1a pushing 5000 watts and hitting a 149db if I feel violent that day
> 
> a bass knob is my friend for sq


man i wish my alt had a grounding system like that!

*I can see how running two hot wires to the amps can help, but what about running grounds all the way back to the battery rather than just grounding out close to the amp?

*also, did you have to treat that MDF for any heat issues that could arrise?


----------



## BigRed

Hey Fred,

Back is doing great. I dont' need surgery so thats a big plus. Thanks for asking. 

I would really like to hear your setup too! I didn't get a chance last meet.


----------



## DigitalBoomer

That install is looking absolutely amazing! Props to you for all of the great work. Do you have any plans for an amp. rack to tie it all together?


----------



## BigRed

thanks man.....yes an amp rack will be fabricated shortly. I think its gonna look pretty darn good. 

As far as the grounds being fed to the back. I don't really like the idea of grounding to the bed, just my personal opinion


----------



## Guy

I swung by last week to pick up some stuff I bought and had a listen to BigRed. It is the best overall sounding system I have heard. 
All the install work has paid off, and I got some great input and motivation from Jim. 
Good look in competitions, buddy!


----------



## BigRed

THanks Guy for your kind words 

Here is today's updates


----------



## Fran82

BassBaller5 said:


> man i wish my alt had a grounding system like that!
> 
> *I can see how running two hot wires to the amps can help, but what about running grounds all the way back to the battery rather than just grounding out close to the amp?
> 
> *also, did you have to treat that MDF for any heat issues that could arrise?


The alt doesn't have a grounding system, I think he's just using the mounting bracket, which eventually connects to the block, which eventually connects back to chassis. 

Probably would have been better to ground to the frame near the amps, not necessarily the bed. I think the frame of that truck is a little heavier than 2 4 gauge runs. Plus you wouldn't be dealing with the possible issue of red covered grounds. If you're competing SOME judges might frown on that. 

As for the MDF, I know you said you're getting plexi, but I sure hope it doesn't rain in the next couple days. 

Red, you had a bunch of other wires in the previous pictures. Did you eliminate those? Lovin' the interior work. Not trying to be mean, but the underhood can still use a little cleaning up. Flush cuts to clean up the wire ties.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks for your comments Fran,

I dont know if you've ever seen the bracket that holds the alternator, but it is thick as hell and connects to the chassis VERY securely.

I'll take a look at the hood area and see if I can see what you are talking about. The other wires are gone. I have to run one more 0 guage on the other side, but ran out of loom. Gotta get with select products again.

I talked with several competitors and all have said they have never been docked for points for using the same color wires.  Many have used black for both and never got deducted. We will see


----------



## Fran82

BigRed said:


> Thanks for your comments Fran,
> 
> I dont know if you've ever seen the bracket that holds the alternator, but it is thick as hell and connects to the chassis VERY securely.
> 
> I'll take a look at the hood area and see if I can see what you are talking about. The other wires are gone. I have to run one more 0 guage on the other side, but ran out of loom. Gotta get with select products again.
> 
> I talked with several competitors and all have said they have never been docked for points for using the same color wires.  Many have used black for both and never got deducted. We will see


I wasn't questioning how secure the alternator is. The other poster seemed to think that the wire was connected to an output of the alternator which provides a ground. I don't know of anything like that. It looks like you're just using the alternator mounting bracket as a grounding point, right? He may have been joking, but just trying to provide some clarification.

As for under the hood, there's just a lot going on under there with all the wiring, and it's usually best to try to hide that stuff as much as possible. The red flex just kind of makes it stand out even more. Just my .02. Black is kind of the standard color for flex/loom, so probably no deductions based just on that. Also, by cleaning things up I was referring to things like making the post cap on the alternator fit down over the terminal correctly, snipping the wire ties flush, and making sure all the visible wire ties are the same color (looks like a few of the ties are purple, but might be the pics). Maybe it's being picky, but just trying to help.


----------



## BigRed

gotcha. yes I am waiting on a grommet for the alternator, and I just finished the plexiglass for the fuse blocks. If they deduct me for the color of loom I'll ask them to deduct everybody else. I added a thin piece of color heat shrink for positive and negative today. I will post pics later.


----------



## BigRed

The purple will be replaced  My buddy Bryan is color blind (bastard) Luckily its only in one place under the truck that I have to fix. Also purchased some rubber sealer spray in black whick will be going on both ends of where the pvc ends.


----------



## DigitalBoomer

BigRed said:


> Thanks for your comments Fran,
> 
> I dont know if you've ever seen the bracket that holds the alternator, but it is thick as hell and connects to the chassis VERY securely.
> 
> I'll take a look at the hood area and see if I can see what you are talking about. The other wires are gone. I have to run one more 0 guage on the other side, but ran out of loom. Gotta get with select products again.
> 
> I talked with several competitors and all have said they have never been docked for points for using the same color wires.  Many have used black for both and never got deducted. We will see


Sometimes the WOW factor will influence the judge to be more forgiving in other areas. If he/she sees that you have paid attention to every minute detail he/she may not deduct points for a smudge on the rearview mirror..etc. In my install my vehicle colors are a combination of orange, gray, and black. Accordingly I ran all power wires with red looming, speaker wires in orange, signal wires in gray, and ground wires in black. The install judge was very impressed with the overall color scheme of the vehicle and how it followed a pattern throughout the entire install. It adds to the cosmetic integrity and creative craftsmanship of the overall install.


----------



## Fran82

BigRed said:


> The purple will be replaced  My buddy Bryan is color blind (bastard) Luckily its only in one place under the truck that I have to fix. Also purchased some rubber sealer spray in black whick will be going on both ends of where the pvc ends.


Exactly. Fixing that type of stuff, and the colored heat shrink should resolve any issues. Best idea is to blame someone else for any issues.  
I should have figured by the interior that you would take care of all this stuff.


----------



## BigRed

yesterday made the plexiglass cover. turned out pretty nice. I also marked all end wires with proper colors as far as power and ground


----------



## QtrHorse

If you really want to impress a judge with the wire, put some of these POS & NEG polarity bands on your wires. I believe they come in two different sizes and are sold in packs of 10.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BigRed

Cool....I like that. Where do you get those?


----------



## QtrHorse

WranglerNW.com

They are not on their website, you have to call and ask about them. They use them on their battery cables they make but will sell them seperately.


----------



## Fran82

QtrHorse said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Those POS tags could come in handy for my Yugo project.


----------



## QtrHorse

Fran82 said:


> Those POS tags could come in handy for my Yugo project.



That they could.


----------



## fredridge

BTW- this truck sounds awesome, just got back from listening to it at the meet... looks and sounds incredible... great work Jim


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Fredridge. Good luck with the job deal


----------



## unpredictableacts

Looking good, just curious how you cut out the plexi?


----------



## BigRed

I purchased it with paper glued to both sides and used this:










sande the edges and there it is


----------



## kidwolf909

I am so jealous  lol

I JUST got into an amped passive component setup and a nice 10" sub in my car and this just makes me wanna pour $2000 more into it!


----------



## unpredictableacts

BigRed said:


> I purchased it with paper glued to both sides and used this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sande the edges and there it is


I have some 1/2" plexi....think a jigsaw would work? or better yet if i cut my design out of 1/2" MDF and then used it as a guide I could sue my router to duplicate it........think that would work?


----------



## Fran82

unpredictableacts said:


> I have some 1/2" plexi....think a jigsaw would work? or better yet if i cut my design out of 1/2" MDF and then used it as a guide I could sue my router to duplicate it........think that would work?


Both should work. Sometimes the jigsaw will nick up the edges a little more, so I'd use the template and router method if possible. I've had better results with that. If you use a buffer and some polish on the edges, they will shine just like the top. Just leave the protective film on until you're all done for less clean up.


----------



## BigRed

what fran said 

kidwolf, wait till you hear active, you may reconsider adding that 2k


----------



## QtrHorse

The jigsaw will most likely nick it but the router should be fine. If you want the edges to look like the face, sand them with fine sand paper and then run a torch over the edges back and forth but not enough to burn it. It will make it look like the face, clear.


----------



## BigRed

no nicks for me, and I used a jigsaw, just gotta go slow and methodical  Maybe the plexi-gods were with me that day


----------



## QtrHorse

You stated a few posts up that you used a band saw.


----------



## BigRed

sorry I meant bandsaw as the picture dictates


----------



## Rick Sellers

Looking good Jim!!!!!!!!!

Any updates on the amp rack and wiring?


----------



## BigRed

Not yet Rick. Good hanging with you at CES  I'm waiting on all parts and material before I gut the interior  I am almost there bro!


----------



## Kornnut

Great install.


----------



## BillPleasant

You guys and your big trucks.... Wait...Rick's truck = awesome. Jim's Truck = Awesome Hmmmmmm.....might be something to it.


----------



## JoelM

Guys, for the plexi if you only have a jig saw hopefully you have a router. Just use the jig saw to get it within about 1/8" of where you want the final cut and then use a router with a jig to get the final cut. Always use jigs. This way if you do have little chips around the edges after the jig saw cut it won't matter and the router won't have to cut much material so you'll have an easy time with it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BigRed

Good to know Joel


----------



## GlasSman

Yes ALWAYS trim as much material as possible before using the router.

You'll get cleaner cuts, longer bit life, and best of all....it's safer.


----------



## Guest

nice work , its good to see all the pictures.


----------



## BigRed

I am trying to take as many pics as possible, because I know that is what I love to look at when I see installs.  Its rained alot and I have not been able to do anything. I have enough material to get going, but the damn rain. Now I know some of you across the country work in the snow, so don't blast me.


----------



## Oliver

BigRed said:


> I am trying to take as many pics as possible, because I know that is what I love to look at when I see installs.  Its rained alot and I have not been able to do anything. I have enough material to get going, but the damn rain. Now I know some of you across the country work in the snow, so don't blast me.


I'm filling a couple of coolers as we speak ,


----------



## foosman

Wanna come help out with my install?? Just kidding, everything looks great.


----------



## GlasSman

BigRed said:


> I am trying to take as many pics as possible, because I know that is what I love to look at when I see installs.  Its rained alot and I have not been able to do anything. I have enough material to get going, but the damn rain. Now I know some of you across the country work in the snow, so don't blast me.


What a WUSS. Afraid of a little water? 

And yes I DO install in the snow and it makes me wonder why I get lazy in the dead of Summer.


----------



## daesonn

looks great, I'm interested in where that room you had room for the kick panel addition came from.


----------



## BigRed

daesonn, do you mean the room for the kicks previous to the a pillar pods?


----------



## BigRed

update for today:

Buttoned up the sub wiring


















worked on beauty panel for the top. carried it over for the other amp rack I will be building


----------



## syd-monster

ooh, that truck just keeps getting better! And when you think the hi level it started at...
ps, big red? see they have the pro L1's now?...


----------



## BigRed

Thanks man.....ahhh yes I know they have L1 pro....I saw a sneak peak at CES!!  what a sexy beast it is!!


----------



## ///Audience

such a clean wiring job man!

any reason for the fuse holders by the amp?


----------



## Boostedrex

I don't know, looks like a jumbled bunch of pawn shop gear to me. LOL!! J/K Jim. The truck is looking great! More importantly, I'm glad to hear that you aren't going to need surgery and will be back to normal soon enough. Take care buddy.

Zach


----------



## JoelM

BassBaller5 said:


> such a clean wiring job man!
> 
> any reason for the fuse holders by the amp?



Hmmm, that's what I was thinking too. Nice work though.


----------



## BigRed

Well the truth is I used to have 2 additional batteries back there, and when I eliminated the batteries I came up short on the run to the amp, so I double fused. 

Boostedrex, thanks for remembering!  I'm a little slow right now when installing because I cant move like I used to before the accident. That panel was a b---h to get in there, but it will be nice once it gets wrapped and meets with the amp panel


----------



## bigredfaber

well i final made it to the forum. i love picture but can we get back to work and finish this damn job. The rain and is over but the cold is here, i can bundle up, so lets go cut some wood.

bryan


----------



## GeoffB

Loving the install so far  
I don't know what the judges are like in the states but some can be a bit anal about copper showing on wiring. I think thats what i can see in that photo.


----------



## thehatedguy

It's only the UK judges who have the problems with it,


----------



## 60ndown

thehatedguy said:


> It's only the UK judges who have the problems with it,


wankers


----------



## BigRed

thats an easy fix  worked on the beauty panel some more today. pics tomorrow as I'm lazy right now  whole interior will be ripped out next week when my sound deadening gets here. lots of fun


----------



## CAMSHAFT

thehatedguy said:


> It's only the UK judges who have the problems with it,


 X2


----------



## BigRed

tore it down today










these are getting wrapped in carbon fiber



















anybody know how to get the cloth up that is stuck with glue to the metal?










this looks like a place for some midbass's....hmmmmm in the firewall....hmmm


----------



## QtrHorse

If the oblong holes are the ones that are up front somewhat under the dash, they actually vent to the bottom of the truck. They seem like a good place to run wires into the cab of the truck if you ran them from the battery under the truck. The Hibrid speakers do well being vented, correct? They would still be somewhat protected from the outside elements.


----------



## BigRed

yes I'm highly considering cutting them tomorrow and doing a test fit 

I can build them up a little and create a variovent to assure IB


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> yes I'm highly considering cutting them tomorrow and doing a test fit
> 
> I can build them up a little and create a variovent to assure IB


Now don't you get al Brooksie on me, Jim.


----------



## BigRed

Its hard not to Doitor!!


----------



## doitor

Be strong, or you will end up with a Ford F250 Fred Flinstone Edition.


----------



## BigRed

purchased an air cutter. gonna have some fun


----------



## fit_tuner

wow jim.... you are crazy! but you're car sounds friggin awesome, and cant wait to see/hear it with your new changes!


----------



## CAMSHAFT

doitor said:


> Now don't you get al Brooksie on me, Jim.



Hey! What's wrong with that? Brooksie has skills!!!!


----------



## kevin k.

BigRed said:


> purchased an air cutter. gonna have some fun


And when you're done, you can use it on your truck...


----------



## Thumper26

you guys having the same avatar is freaking me out. i go by that than the name usually, and it's like doitor/big red is talking to themselves...


----------



## ///Audience

Thumper26 said:


> you guys having the same avatar is freaking me out. i go by that than the name usually, and it's like doitor/big red is talking to themselves...


haha same here man.


----------



## BigRed

How is that? fixed the avatar guys!! 

Thanks for the kind words. Hoping to have music before the next socal meet


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> purchased an air cutter. gonna have some fun


Ford F250 Fred Flinstone Edition here we come.


----------



## BigRed

dude, I'll cut out the enitre floor if you think you can push that truck 3". Ran out of gas recently, and it took 3 people on the bumper to geter done


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> dude, I'll cut out the enitre floor if you think you can push that truck 3". Ran out of gas recently, and it took 3 people on the bumper to geter done


Ok, you cut the entire floor and I'll TRY to push the truck.  

On a side note, I'm already talking to Ford executives for the "Flinstone Edition", based on Brooksies love of saws. So if you do something similar, it would be much easier to get them on board.
There might even be some royalty fees comming you way. 
So start cutting. 
j/k


----------



## BigRed

I'll manage that project, because brooksie always goes beyond logic. He needs some supervision, AND taking his meds as prescribed is always a good thing. Crazy mofo....


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> yes I'm highly considering cutting them tomorrow and doing a test fit
> 
> I can build them up a little and create a variovent to assure IB


I considered putting my 8's there. The passenger side is a little small though.

Would it really be safe from water? I didn't pull my whole interior out to look.


----------



## BigRed

the passenger side is smaller where your feet go, but the cavities on both sides are equal in depth and postion


----------



## BigRed

todays' activities:

Purchased a $12 saw 










looks like a good place for midbass's










looks like it worked










very little baffle needed 










deadener, yes!!


























lots of deadener for the midbass










check out the IB Ford style variovent!! Stock


----------



## BigRed

Thanks to Bryan, my best friend for helping with everything. Without him, I would be waaaaay behind!! 

He is BigRedFaber


----------



## bigredfaber

well that was a first, cutting the floor out of a truck, oh and not to mention the dynomating stuff, how do you get the black **** of your fingers. 
Well, jim and i got the first layer of dyno down, now for the foam and then a second layer to come.


----------



## QtrHorse

bigredfaber said:


> well that was a first, cutting the floor out of a truck, oh and not to mention the dynomating stuff, how do you get the black **** of your fingers.
> Well, jim and i got the first layer of dyno down, now for the foam and then a second layer to come.



I use disposable rubber gloves. You will go through a box because they tear easy from your fingers stickin together but much better than having that black crap all over your fingers.


----------



## Thumper26

i never bother with gloves.

cleaning butyl out from under your fingernails is a great way to pass time in slow meetings at work.


----------



## CAMSHAFT

Dude I hope you make it out to the east coast with this rig!! HAT and DD, I am thinking it will be a winning combination!!!


----------



## BigRed

Planning on it. Driving out for a few shows and then hopefully to Iasca Finals.


----------



## doitor

There's a serious medical problem with F250 owners and saws.
I'll start a medical study soon.
Have 2 candidate patients already. 
On a side note, that looks like a REALLY nice location for those L8's.
So are you going to use 4 or put the ones on the door there?


----------



## BigRed

take the ones from the door and put them in the floor DoitOr  

Got your book today with the disc. Very nice. Your discs will be going out by friday....too hooked on the install right now :blush: 

Thank you though, much appreciated.


----------



## Boostedrex

Jim,

First, why the switch from door location to floor for the L8's? Just curious on this one as to what gains you hope to achieve. 

Second, you ran your truck out of gas? I bet you LOVED getting it fired back up after that. Running a diesel out of gas has got to be one of the biggest PITA's in the history of the world. Having to re-prime it and everything else FTL! 

The truck is looking good as always buddy.

Zach


----------



## BigRed

Good question Zach,

I am moving the midbass's to the floor to completely eliminate all rattles and buzz's. Believe it or not, even when feeling air moving at your leg can fool your mind into drawing the soundstage down. My opinion only, so don't bash me please. Since I run those 8's down to 40hz, it is a benefit to moving them down there. Also it will give me more depth considering further path lengths.

I know there are many that may not agree with the above, but that was my answer 

Runnin out of gas sucked. took a minute to geter going 

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Boostedrex

Jim,

I actually can see what you're talking about with the "air moving across the legs" thing. Someone was listening to my car the other day and asked if I had a sub or not. He felt his pants leg moving and thought that my door mounted mids were producing all the bass. Gotta love how invisible the DIYMA 12 is huh?  

Thanks for the explination.

Zach


----------



## BigRed

Yeah Zach, I have only heard the Diyma 12 once in Npdangs ride for just a couple of songs. I could'nt tell he had a sub, but didn't notice any low frequency missing, so I guess he had it set up pretty darn good  He is the "master frequency shaper"  

Hope to see you at the bbq.


----------



## monkeyboy

Jim, what are you doing for a speaker baffle for the 8's?

And how much would a second set be?


----------



## ///Audience

BigRed said:


> Believe it or not, even when feeling air moving at your leg can fool your mind into drawing the soundstage down.


i have found this true countless times with vibrations going through my floor pannels from my midbass.

However a much less cool method of fixing is to just put a rubber barrier under your carpet to isolate your feet from the metal


----------



## BigRed

hmmm.....thanks man


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> However a much less cool method of fixing is to just put a rubber barrier under your carpet to isolate your feet from the metal


Hear that, Jim.
You DONT need any more holes in your Red Ranger.
j/k
I think that's a GREAT location for he L8's.


----------



## ///Audience

BigRed said:


> hmmm.....thanks man


Dont think im trying to persuede you from chaning your plans as im excited to see it happen, i was just throwing it out there for anyone else reading the thread and having these problems.

Keep up the awesome work man!


----------



## BigRed

Oh....its a done deal bassballer 

Here is todays activities: 

Ensolite, and another layer of deadener


----------



## thehatedguy

<- jealous he doesn't have places like that for midbasses in his car. And I know, I've looked...lol.


----------



## BigRed

hahaha...now thats funny hatedguy


----------



## thehatedguy

What I would give to have a real frame and not a unibody.

Looking good man, looking good.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

once again you have taken your install to another level. Looks real nice. I could not agree with you more on the floor being a much better location than the doors. I should have known the wheels were turning by some of the things you were saying about door installs at the meet.


----------



## ErinH

BigRed said:


>


Must be nice to not have to hunch over to do an install. 

*contemplates putting 35's on Civic*


----------



## BigRed

why yes it is


----------



## jj_diamond

LMAO!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

I can't wait to see what the grilles are going to look like cause I liked what you did on the doors. Similar?


----------



## BigRed

yes bluto similar but with more strength on the grill


----------



## Boostedrex

I've only ever seen one vehicle that had 8" midbasses in the floor like this. He ran JL 8W0's actually. I doubt that you'll go as simple as he did, but he used a standard metal grill to cover them and then put floor mats over them for day to day.

Zach


----------



## BigRed

simple is sometimes the best. i have the grills already. it should be fun


----------



## BigRed

looks like its gonna work


























deck is in. Bryan spent all day dialing it in


----------



## drake78

niiiice,  strickly 4 da hardcore  ;


----------



## mobeious

man wish it was that easy in my explorer


----------



## BigRed

it was pure coincidence that I found those midbass holes. Pulled the carpet and


----------



## luvinbigred

I must say... I'm a big fan of yours! Its amazing to watch you do your install! Such skill, such knowledge, so much intelliegence! Watching you gut that big truck and build it all from scratch is awesome! I was just wondering though babe... can you fix the stereo in my truck? lol... my staging is way off!!!


----------



## ErinH

luvinbigred said:


> I must say... I'm a big fan of yours! Its amazing to watch you do your install! Such skill, such knowledge, so much intelliegence! Watching you gut that big truck and build it all from scratch is awesome! I was just wondering though babe... can you fix the stereo in my truck? lol... my staging is way off!!!


lmao! Your spot has been infiltrated by your woman! 

Better get to that stereo, soon!


----------



## BigRed

yeah, can't hide nothin from her  Her staging is perfect though. Turn on car, music plays


----------



## BigRed

todays stuff


----------



## luvinbigred

hmmm... did I give myself away? 

As for my staging.... far from perfect! After being with bigred for several years, I've picked up a few of his habits. Wanting my system to be perfect is one of them! What can I say... he's trained me well! 

Team hybrid rocks!!!! 

As for his install... it really is coming along great! It really is pretty cool to watch the process! I just wish it would move along a little faster!


----------



## Fran82

luvinbigred said:


> As for his install... it really is coming along great! It really is pretty cool to watch the process! *I just wish it would move along a little faster!*


You can't rush perfection.


----------



## QtrHorse

Bigred;

Did you end up going with that red Surge wire from Ebay that I linked to? If you did, what size did you get and how do you like it? I got some samples in and the only bad thing about it was that if it was listed as 14ga, it was closer to 16ga. Other than that, you could not beat the price.


----------



## luvinbigred

Not only did I infiltrate the forum... I've infiltrated the install! Its offical... I have now been named "Junior Installer." Workin on bigred is a lot funnier than I could have expected!


----------



## BigRed

todays happenings:

Midbass wires ran
Midbass baffles sealed
all wiring ran to the bed


































































*Ryobi Drill $80*










*Drywall Screw.... .02 cents*










*Puncturing an expensive midbass dustcap.......PRICELESS!!*


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

AW FAWK what a bummer


----------



## CAMSHAFT

WOW!! Sorry about about that........Been there done that!! Ohhh the pain!!


----------



## doitor

Sorry to hear that, Jim.
I did the same with a Polk speaker (used).
After that, I always use hex screws, t-nuts, pre-drill, no more damaged speakers.


----------



## bdubs767

Im sure scott from hybrid can replace the dust cap, and since your team hybrid....if not that at least a re-cone.


----------



## BigRed

yeah, Scott is going to take care of it, but it was painful to look at at first


----------



## Ge0

BigRed said:


>


The Grand Master Flash displayed on your head unit is a nice touch. I can still remember the days being a little kid riding around with my boom box strappd to the handle bars of my bike bumpin some GMF. My early days of mobile audio per sey...

Ge0


----------



## bdubs767

BigRed said:


> yeah, Scott is going to take care of it, but it was painful to look at at first




I feel ya at $550 for a pair my stomach would be in knots...


----------



## BigRed

Love Granmaster!!  

Yeah its painful, but it could be worse I guess considering all the expensive crap I have in this truck :blush:


----------



## haibane

man that would be painful.


----------



## fredridge

bigred... did you get the w205? are you still running the h900?


----------



## BigRed

I got the W200, and I am still running the H900.....LOVE IT!


----------



## req

BigRed said:


>


if i were you, i would run sound dampener over the top of the baffles just for happy times.


have you listened to this yet? im curious as to your results with stage\image considering midbass location.


----------



## BigRed

yes, I am going to cut down the foam, and then run deadener over the entire thing.

wont be listening to it until next week  I will let you know about the results for sure.


----------



## Fran82

BigRed said:


>


Maybe you mentioned it before, but why is the passenger side baffle so big compared with the driver's side? Just curious. Looking good.
Also, is that a cover for the port in the sub box, that piece with the handle on it?

Too bad about the speaker. I've caught the surround a few times, but the dustcap...


----------



## BigRed

Thanks guys. The baffle on the passenger side is bigger because of the shape of the firewall. I shaped the drivers side and wanted more room under the pedals. There is a crease on the passenger side that you cant really see from the pic. I took the day off for nascar and will be jumping on it again tomorrow


----------



## Fran82

BigRed said:


> I took the day off for nascar


Same here. Good to see Newman win. Those Toyotas are looking strong. Wish the 99 could've been up front, but they always struggle at Daytona.


----------



## BigRed

the handle is to seal my box up for sq. I am eventually going to use an actuator with a panel that will close for sq and open for "rip your head off with bass" tuned to 34 hz


----------



## Boostedrex

Ouch!! Sorry to see that you had a slip with the drill. And the new midbass locations are looking good Jim. One question though, are the driver's and passenger's side locations the same size airspace wise?

And since I couldn't remember, you are running a Draconia on the L1's and L3's and a Duece to the L8's right?

Zach


----------



## BigRed

Hey Zach, the midbass's are IB, so no airspace issues. THere are some big holes in the compartments so when I talked with Scott and showed him pictures he said "perfect" 

I am running a deuce on the midbass's and 2 gladius's for mid and tweet.

Im hoping to have it fired up this weekend before slapping the carpet kit down


----------



## monkeyboy

I can't wait to hear it. 

I wanted to see if the 8's could be pushed up higher on the firewall? Keep them out of the way more.


----------



## BigRed

thats as far as I could go without cutting majorly into the pocket from the outside. The thing about it is that from what I understand even if some of your foot is covering it, because it plays such a sharp and low frequency, it wont affect it as much as mids and tweets being covered.


----------



## ErinH

BigRed said:


> the handle is to seal my box up for sq. I am eventually going to use an actuator with a panel that will close for sq and open for "rip your head off with bass" tuned to 34 hz


 

Nice ingenuity! Can't wait to see that work!


----------



## BigRed

its comin baby.....its comin


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> thats as far as I could go without cutting majorly into the pocket from the outside. The thing about it is that from what I understand even if some of your foot is covering it, because it plays such a sharp and low frequency, it wont affect it as much as mids and tweets being covered.


Exactly, and I need mine to play up to about 1000 hz to work with the horns.

Going to have to see how it will fit...


----------



## BigRed

monkey boy you can check it out when I'm done  

ok. todays shenanigans:

put the pvc in between the cab and bed and then sprayfoamed for sealing purposes.



















test fit some of the componets. a beauty cover will be built for all pieces










no problem 



















this picture is the underside of the IB midbass holes from under the truck. its a beautiful thing 










my buddy Bryan hookin it up for a test run 










These should be fun!!









fuse and ground distribution preliminaries. gonna be nice when the panels are built around it


----------



## BigRed

to all that are watching this thread, I think I'm going to post the progress every couple of days as I feel that maybe its a bit much to do it daily. Not enough being show maybe for you guys. Its just been so much fun and its been my dream for 20 years to do an install like this with so much detail. I'm not a professional by any means, and I get in awe many times when looking at others works on here. I know how I feel when I see pictures of an install that started and I think to myself "wonder what he is gonna do next with that". So with that in mind that is the reason why I have been doing a daily update.


----------



## kevin k.

double post


----------



## kevin k.

I like the daily updates...  

And regarding the pics of the H900... did you ever get the Belkin?  

Talk at ya later.

Btw, tell Bryan the pictures don't do him justice...


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> monkey boy you can check it out when I'm done


Oh I am watching... closely.

I am wrapping up the final pieces of my install. Probably going to get started next weekend with the deadener.


----------



## BigRed

Hey Kevin, was just thinkin about you man!! I ordered the belkin and had it willcalled by my house at one of their warehouses. Will be picking up the cable today my friend. As soon as I get this beast back together we will hang out again. Surgery next week for you? You are in my prayers on that one bro.


----------



## BigRed

not much action because of the rain, but ran some 0 guage with techflex, and finished all rca's for the system


----------



## doitor

NICE.
Love the RCA's.
I'm starting to think that I know what your favorite color is, but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## Genxx

Damn, those RCA's look sexy. Damn nice job. Can't wait to see this all finished. Unless you change directions again on speaker placement.LOL


----------



## BigRed

thanks guys.....lol on the speaker comment.....no I think I have pretty much placed the speakers where I want them. But you never know


----------



## Genxx

I don't have the options in my little car you have in your truck. I dig the truck and cannot wait to hear it. Maybe we can trade some seat time if we are in the same location some time.

Diggin' the H900.

My daily driver is an '06 F250 CrewCab so between you and Brooksie I have a **** ton of ideas when I start building it. However, it is going to be very simple and not sound as good. I already have all the equipment but no time to start it until the car is done.


----------



## BigRed

yeah, my truck started as a "simple" install. Unfortunately, my complicated and anal desires to make it an sq vehicle have taken over


----------



## QtrHorse

What brand of RCA's are those?


----------



## BigRed

jl audio


----------



## BigRed

last few days have been problematic, but I managed to start my amp rack, and finish the plexi for the other battery

the gladius, what a sexy beast










after many configurations, this is gonna look the best against my carbon fiber amp rack 





































my 7 year old cutting his first piece of wood with a bandsaw!!


----------



## Arc

That thumb looks awfully close..

Those rca's are sexy man. It's coming along nicely.


----------



## BigRed

thumbs? he cut one of those off with the jigsaw!! j/k

thanks for the compliments


----------



## GlasSman

Good call with those Zed amps. 

Very sexay.:blush:


----------



## MajorChipHazard

Stunning work!!


----------



## BigRed

ok. amps are in, power, ground and all wiring is hooked up. gonna go out for the first test. keep your fingers crossed  will post pics tonight


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

BigRed said:


> ok. amps are in, power, ground and all wiring is hooked up. gonna go out for the first test. keep your fingers crossed  will post pics tonight


Good luck Jim. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## BigRed

oh man I don't know what happened. Forgot to run the 0 guage fuse!!


----------



## MuTT

different rims and lower, nice try though lol


----------



## silverdiesel2574

So So sorry to see that, My buddies truck did the same thing.. But his got torched to the floor... Sucks... I'm a newbie here but, i feel ya...


----------



## BigRed

it was a joke. I did fire it up, and it sounds good. the midbass's are pushing some air thru the holes in the bottom of the truck 

Love these fuse blocks for $18











gotta love good connections










midbass's gettin stuffed 









http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c156/jimbecker/hybrid_build_022608034.jpg

connections on amps are pretty clean. I really like the way they turned out










these things are pumpin real good now. no resonance whatsoever.


----------



## Genxx

Lookin' good Man. Where did you get the terminal strips from? I have no decided if I am going go with them or just go direct to the amp.


----------



## BigRed

the terminal strips are available at Radio Shack.


----------



## ///Audience

man that pic scared the **** out of me!!

but my question is, WHY have the terminal strips? the only thing i can think of is an easy way to swap phasing but that can be done at the amp or through your processer.


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> but my question is, WHY have the terminal strips?


I'll answer that. 
Don't know if you noticed but BigRed will do anything to get as much red as possible on his truck.
So I think he did it just to be able to type a lot of red letters on the labels.


----------



## ///Audience

doitor said:


> I'll answer that.
> Don't know if you noticed but BigRed will do anything to get as much red as possible on his truck.
> So I think he did it just to be able to type a lot of red letters on the labels.


he better be rocking a full red santa suit when hes in the lanes!!


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> he better be rocking a full red santa suit when hes in the lanes!!


shhhhhhhh!!!!!!
That's he's secret weapon to impress the judges. 
But don't tell anyone.


----------



## BigRed

I like the red santa suit idea....I'll work on that. The terminal blocks are so it makes it easier to wire the amp rack in without having to guess how long to run the wires from the speakers in the cab. It also allows easy phasing as well, but that can be handled from the processor too  It also allows the amp rack to be removed without having to disconnect from the tight spots between the amps. The power, ground, remote and speakers can all be disconnected from one place and removed if needing service. How often will that happen? Probably not very often but still a practical way of dealing with it if it comes up


----------



## Genxx

Well you have talked me into the speaker terminals for ease of use and convenience. SOLD.LOL


----------



## Fran82

BigRed said:


>


You race R/Cs too, or is that the old hobby?


----------



## Fran82

BigRed said:


> it was a joke. *I did fire it up*, gotta love good connections


Punny on the *FIRE* it up comment.

Nice work on the wiring, very clean.


----------



## BigRed

yes, I still race r/c's. That is an expensive hobby too!!


----------



## cvjoint

So what happened to the midbass? I saw you working on them in a previous pick but couldn't figure out what was changed. Are the 8s sealed now?


----------



## BigRed

nothing has changed. The 8's are pumping midbass from the floor. They sound great!! The change is they went from the doors to the floor


----------



## cvjoint

OH what? I went tuning for 2 weeks and you started chopping some of the metal off? You are absolutely nuts! I love it.  

I always said you are cheating with a truck he he

Now what's the deal with swapping out your headunit?


----------



## BigRed

cosmetically pleasing  I don't know why I did'nt do it sooner


----------



## cvjoint

I agree, DD setups are smooth and yet devastatingly gorgeous. Everything else seems to be an afterthought. 

I remember you saying the F1 sounding much better than the 701. Did you find it the same this time? There are only a few people ever trying the F1 out there.


----------



## BigRed

The F1 sounds way better to me. Although it should  True DAC's per channel, not a total of 1 like in the 701. I'll never go back. No noise either


----------



## cvjoint

The H701 has more: "Number of D/A Converters : 8" straight out of Alpine's site. Are you still using the F1 processor then?


----------



## BigRed

Have you opened one up? surprise!!!


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> Have you opened one up? surprise!!!


Are you serious??


----------



## BigRed

it uses a singel 8 channel DAC chip, not individual DAC's for each channel  Alpine is misleading. The box is too small for 8 DAC's to fit brotha!!!  While my rather large processor does!! You can make the 701 sound incredible so I would'nt worry about it. But the facts are the facts


----------



## BigRed

made the baffles today for the grills


----------



## ///Audience

BigRed said:


> it uses a singel 8 channel DAC chip, not individual DAC's for each channel  Alpine is misleading. The box is too small for 8 DAC's to fit brotha!!!  While my rather large processor does!! You can make the 701 sound incredible so I would'nt worry about it. But the facts are the facts


exactly! one. uno. 1.

the power supply is a little weak as well but i still love mine!


----------



## cvjoint

That is borderline criminal of Alpine  

Well sorry about the thread jack. I will go and sob now.


----------



## ///Audience

cvjoint said:


> That is borderline criminal of Alpine
> 
> Well sorry about the thread jack. I will go and sob now.


dont let this mess with your mind. If your h701 sounds amazing now, knowing this fact shouldnt change anything. This is where psychoacoustics get annoying, people find theres a "bigger and better" and start thinking their stuff dosent sound as good anymore.

the h701 is still an amazing unit


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> people find theres a "bigger and better"


Don't know why but when you mention that a little Red Ranger with a 2" lift comes to my mind.


----------



## fit_tuner

looks good! good job jim!


----------



## Mtriple

Great job so far, it's been fun to watch your progress...

I'm a noobie around here and I've been out of the IASCA SQ scene for about 12 years but I'm thinking about putting something together again. I have a couple of questions for you.

1. I'm sure a lot of the rules have changed since I was competitive but dont you want to clearly indicate your polarity on your power wiring? This would have been a big no-no back in the 90's...











2. Where can I find this tool? I have the PC laminate trimmer already but this circle jig looks awesome! Back in the day we made our own...










Keep up the great work!


----------



## jj_diamond

BigRed said:


> The F1 sounds way better to me. Although it should  True DAC's per channel, not a total of 1 like in the 701. I'll never go back. No noise either


no noise is a beautiful thing, ain't it...


----------



## AzGrower

Mtriple said:


> 2. Where can I find this tool? I have the PC laminate trimmer already but this circle jig looks awesome! Back in the day we made our own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work!


do a google search for "jasper jig"


----------



## BigRed

Hey guys, all wiring will have a polarity indication on them. Ran out of "red" heat shrink  Good eye though. The jasper jig can be purchased at Rockler as well as any spcialty wood shop, NOT home depot 

Today I am hoping to get the carpet kit in.


----------



## monkeyboy

How does it sound with the 8's down there?


----------



## BigRed

fantabulous!!! time to cut yours open


----------



## Robdoggz

Hey looks great i have a question i am not a big tool head and i love the size of that router. Could you please tell me the brand/model of the router and the jig in this pic? I want to check them out they look like what i want to buy something small that can actually fit in my closet in my apartment. Thanks.


----------



## ///Audience

i think i read "porter cable" on the side.


----------



## Genxx

Its a Porter Cable. Looks exactly like the one I have but I will let BigRed answer just incase its a different model number. Looks like a Jasper Jig but again let BigRed tell yo for sure. If its a Jasper can get them at Partsexpress.com last time I checked.


----------



## ///Audience

Robdoggz said:


> Hey looks great i have a question i am not a big tool head and i love the size of that router. Could you please tell me the brand/model of the router and the jig in this pic? I want to check them out they look like what i want to buy something small that can actually fit in my closet in my apartment. Thanks.
> ]


about 3 posts back this was asked



BigRed said:


> Hey guys, all wiring will have a polarity indication on them. Ran out of "red" heat shrink  Good eye though. The jasper jig can be purchased at Rockler as well as any spcialty wood shop, NOT home depot
> 
> Today I am hoping to get the carpet kit in.


----------



## BigRed

it is a porter cable. I will get the model number cause I don't feel like going in the garage right now  The jasper jig can be picked up at PE or Rockler. That thing is such a great tool if you're into making perfect circles


----------



## QtrHorse

Robdoggz said:


> Hey looks great i have a question i am not a big tool head and i love the size of that router. Could you please tell me the brand/model of the router and the jig in this pic? I want to check them out they look like what i want to buy something small that can actually fit in my closet in my apartment. Thanks.


As already stated, it's a Porter Cable. There is a link to a cheap model in the deals section. If you don't need a plunge base, the deal is really good.


----------



## BigRed

yep, that's the one I got  I think I paid like $100 or something.


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> fantabulous!!! time to cut yours open


Uh... I built the rings for the baffles today... Time for the copy Big Red built to start.

How did you seal the baffle to the floor where it is uneven?

How about the deadening inside the cavity? What did you do in there?

Should I just drive over and look myself?


----------



## BigRed

I used expanding foam  Its so sealed its not even funny and no resonance.

Lots of Raamat and the puffy pillow stuff 

Come on over and take a listen. Its way deep in staging and even more accurate now


----------



## Mike Hall

I was under my truck the other day and got to looking at all the open wasted space under the cab on the outside of the frame rails. You could put two 10cuft enclosures on each side easy I bet. LOL Anyhow Im going to see if there is a good area that I could cut a large slot in the floor and build two sub enclosures that will mount to the frame rails and vent into the cab. Maybe some vents under the front seats or maybe the rear seat. I just thought it would be a cool idea. I just need to see how much of a area the sub would need to play in as I don't want a vent to be to small and restrict the sub in any way.

Mike


----------



## BigRed

Dave Brooks put 1 12" woofer on each side


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> I used expanding foam  Its so sealed its not even funny and no resonance.
> 
> Lots of Raamat and the puffy pillow stuff
> 
> Come on over and take a listen. Its way deep in staging and even more accurate now


I am going to seal mine with the foam, and then Raammat it after that. I don't understand about the pillow stuff though. I thought that chamber was actually vented to the outside? Wouldn't the polyfill be a little unnecessary in a chamber that wasn't sealed?


----------



## Sideshow

monkeyboy said:


> I am going to seal mine with the foam, and then Raammat it after that. I don't understand about the pillow stuff though. I thought that chamber was actually vented to the outside? Wouldn't the polyfill be a little unnecessary in a chamber that wasn't sealed?


Not really, since its main purpose is to slow down the back wave before it wreaks havoc on the back of the woofer cone.


----------



## BigRed

exactly


----------



## BigRed

polyfill = puffy pillow


----------



## Mike Hall

Well I guess its already been done. LOL Where do you find all these F250 installs? I have spent hours searching the net and never come up with much.

Mike


----------



## monkeyboy

Sideshow said:


> Not really, since its main purpose is to slow down the back wave before it wreaks havoc on the back of the woofer cone.


OK, I see the point now. I had always seen polyfill in sealed enclosures to fake some interior volume. I am going to have to do that as well since my chosen subs need just a little more room than I can comfortably make. The manufacturer said it would be fine with about a pound of polyfill, so I am going to buy some anyway.

Looks like I will be outside today finishing the baffles and cleaning out those pockets. There's quite a bit of dust in mine, but it doesn't seem like any water has gotten in there.

Do you know where that panel vents to? I had my truck in a water crossing up to the floorboards a few weeks ago and I figure that if water was going to come in, it would have then.


----------



## BigRed

my firewall panels vent to the outside between the wheel well cover and the firewall.


----------



## BigRed

Dave is on Team Hybrids and we have exchanged ideas. You are right though, there is not much on f250's but the fact the you and I have one Mike, as well as MonkeyBoy


----------



## Mike Hall

Do you have any pictures of the finished covers for those 12"s in Dave's truck? Thats not what I had in mind but it would work. I was thinking of having the sub mounted verticaly and have it firing into a slot which would enter the cab. Im not sure I have the balls to cut that large of a hole in the floors. LOL Also I would want to make the vent/slot under the seats.

Mike


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> Dave is on Team Hybrids and we have exchanged ideas. You are right though, there is not much on f250's but the fact the you and I have one Mike, as well as MonkeyBoy


Keep your small trucks to yourselves... I have an F*350* 

Got my panels done today. Next weekend I will be cutting the speaker holes in the floor, and cleaning and deadening the panels.

Did you use anything to seal the panels to the floor? I am using the foam to fill the big gaps, but I bought a tube of silicone to seal the whole piece of wood to the floor. I think I am going to knock down the ribs in the passenger floor too so it sits flush.


----------



## Mike Hall

I would have bought a F350 as thats what I went to get but the F250 does ride a little better and was $200 cheaper. LOL I have had two crew cab F350's myself and loved them. I had a 95 F350 which had a rear seats that doubled as a 6th order bandpass with 4 JL audio 10W4's. The port was on top of the arm rest part of the seat and that thing would get off. To bad I did not have a camera back then to take pictures. 

Mike


----------



## monkeyboy

I bought the 350 because the 5th wheel I am looking at is right at the maximum rear axle weight for the 350, but just above the 250. There isn't much difference in weight capacities, but for $200 I decided to go with the one that is totally legal with the trailer I am planning.

Besides, they only had a 350 in the color I wanted.


----------



## BigRed

here u go


----------



## Whiterabbit

how sturdy is that grille? can kids stand on it? what about mud? does the split loom look odd in person?


----------



## BigRed

could'nt answer those questions guys


----------



## ///Audience

BigRed said:


> could'nt answer those questions guys


i think we were thinking that was YOUR truck. I thought they looked alot like Daves!


----------



## BigRed

got the speakers down with the carpet kit and I think it looks pretty damn good, and takes nothing away from leg room


----------



## ///Audience

any plans to cover them in non backed carpet for a stealth look? i love the install but that grills look horribly cheap IMO


----------



## BigRed

that is a possibility. Have not decided on that yet. What grill would you use bassballer that does'nt look "cheap"?


----------



## DonovanM

BigRed said:


> that is a possibility. Have not decided on that yet. What grill would you use bassballer that does'nt look "cheap"?


I agree, that looks pretty tacky. I would wrap the grill itself in grill cloth or something!


----------



## ///Audience

BigRed said:


> that is a possibility. Have not decided on that yet. What grill would you use bassballer that does'nt look "cheap"?


I personally would cover them so no one could see them as so...




plus i think it would be fun to have people searching your car for your upfront bass!


----------



## sporty_drew

I agree with doing something like that ^^^ but i like how well you were able to incorporate them into the floor and not take away from having the same floor level and foot room.


----------



## syd-monster

Bigred, how about painting the grill the same colour as the carpet?? Or getting it warped in mesh (& again the same colour as the carpet)...
Like I said on BHBB's looks great!


----------



## BigRed

I thougt of painting them, but then again I was going to get the non backed carpet made for the floor mats so essentially you would'nt see anything, and then when I want people to see whats going on I can flip the mats down 

I will definatley work on it guys....thanks for the feedback.


----------



## BigRed

ok guys I took your advice


----------



## Genxx

Now that looks really good. Two thumbs way up.


----------



## sporty_drew

Looks stock. Perfect


----------



## BigRed

thank ya.....thank ya berry much


----------



## AudioBob

That looks very nice and is a great improvement. I bet that is a great spot for a midbass speaker of that caliber.

Has your truck ever been totally back together since you started this project??? I bet it sounds really nice and covers the entire range very well.


----------



## BigRed

yes, it does sound good with the midbass there. 

The seats are back in, the carpet kit is down

Things to finish:

Beauty panels for under the seat
Beauty panels for the bed. 

Should have her done in about a week or so


----------



## deadbeat son

I can't believe I read all 54 pages, but I did! Good work man, you have some great tools, some great gear, and some great skillz!

-JP


----------



## monkeyboy

Looks real nice. I don't think my grilles are going to look that nice.


----------



## BigRed

ah thanks deadbeat son......do you know my deadbeat dad? j/k


----------



## doitor

Very nice, Jim.
It's those "little" details that make the difference from a great install to a World Championship install.
Can't wait to see the rest "finished".


----------



## ///Audience

that carpet looks MUCH better. glad it worked out for you!


----------



## BigRed

thats why I love this site, you guys won't let me get away with "mediocre" lol!!


----------



## fit_tuner

jim! that looks amazing! cant wait to hear it at the next meet!


----------



## BigRed

thanks camry....did you pick up a set of those speakers??


----------



## Boostedrex

Wow Jim! The midbass grills look great with the carpet application. Nice work there bro. I can't wait to see the group of "finally finished the install" pics.

Zach


----------



## twista17

great work bigred! the install is just top notch and just makes me want to rip out my install and staet a new one. jsut got myself an L6 and L1 but your truck makes me want to go L8, L3 and L1!

the midbass location, install and the final grill is genious!

congratulations!


----------



## BigRed

This is how I pull this stuff off. I get my girl involved 

helping with beauty panels


----------



## Fran82

The grills look MUCH better. Great job.


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> This is how I pull this stuff off. I get my girl involved
> 
> helping with beauty panels


The Labour Department is going to be after you.
You put women and children to work. 
You are BAD.
LOL.
j/k


----------



## BigRed

ahhhh....beauty panels


----------



## doitor

NICE.


----------



## fit_tuner

BigRed said:


> thanks camry....did you pick up a set of those speakers??


the trunk bed looks good so far... and what speakers are you talking about?


----------



## BigRed

hybrid


----------



## Fran82

What's happening with the bedliner? Is it all going to be covered?


----------



## BigRed

yes sir. carbon fiber and cloth. L.E.D's etc.


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> yes sir. carbon fiber and cloth. L.E.D's etc.


So I take it you don't haul much back there besides boom?

My bed looks like it has been sandblasted. It's a mess.


----------



## Fran82

Not sure if you've seen this one, but might get some ideas. 
Full crew cab install with the bed finished too. Truck Install


----------



## BigRed

that truck bed looks good.......let me finish and see what you guys think 

and, no I don't carry much, but I can definately tow a house down the street


----------



## James Bang

Done yet?  

Let's do lunch.


----------



## BigRed

workin on it James....yes lets definatley hook up for lunch my friend


----------



## James Bang

Give me a call when the time comes. You can listen to my 'slight' changes  and I can listen to your major changes, which looks amazing btw.


----------



## fit_tuner

hybrid speakers? what is this nonsense? havent gotten a new car yet... maybe in the summer... all depends if i can find a job after i graduate, and x2 on listening to your truck


----------



## drake78

"team hybrid 4 life" Get a tatoo of it on your neck. Then I will believe it.


----------



## BigRed

my girl says that area is reserved for her


----------



## BigRed

believe it or not, this friggin panel took all day practically!!


----------



## doitor

Is that the H701 wannabe? 

Looking good.


----------



## SQCherokee

Looks very nice. The whole truck is inspiring to those of us with SUVs and pickups.


----------



## SQCherokee

One question for you...I know that your truck is set up to be a one seat wonder...but just exactly how far are the a pillar speakers from the listening position?


----------



## ssmith100

BigRed,

It looks like all your cuts for the trim panels are being done with a jig saw and aren't exactly straight. What are you going to be covering the panels with to "hide" those slight imperfections ??? Only reason I'm bringing this up is I used to get ragged on this myself. Love the build.

Shane


----------



## BigRed

all the imperfections have been fixed  that was the rough draft if you will.


----------



## BigRed

guys, I am so excited about my new sponsor that I just picked up........































Free gum at every event guys!! LOL


----------



## Se7en

BigRed,

I've been reading this thread since the beginning but have not yet chimed in.

Bottom Line: Phenominal! 

Not only am I impressed by your craftsmanship, but also your determination and patience. When you originally logged on, you stated your intent and despite all of the back and forth of varying opinions, you stuck to your guns and look what you have to show for it.

I'd also like to say that your fantastic documentation of this project has been a massive contribution to this forum. With all of this talk of the forum "potenitally" going down due to growth and perhaps a lack of focus, we have guys like you to help show us the light.

Bravo!

-7


----------



## MuTT

Se7en said:


> BigRed,
> 
> I've been reading this thread since the beginning but have not yet chimed in.
> 
> Bottom Line: Phenominal!
> 
> Not only am I impressed by your craftsmanship, but also your determination and patience. When you originally logged on, you stated your intent and despite all of the back and forth of varying opinions, you stuck to your guns and look what you have to show for it.
> 
> I'd also like to say that your fantastic documentation of this project has been a massive contribution to this forum. With all of this talk of the forum "potenitally" going down due to growth and perhaps a lack of focus, we have guys like you to help show us the light.
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> -7


well put!...and I agree, one of the few threads on here that I actually go out of my way to look for being updated.


----------



## BigRed

Well thanks for the inspirational words. Man I gotta tell you this forum has really helped out and I hope it does'nt get shut down. that would be a shame.

I wanna give some thanks to my friend Bryan for helping me. I could not have done it without him. Well I might have, but he is the kinda guy that when I would question if we could do something that I was a little leary about, he would say "**** yeah, we can do that!" Now half the time he has no idea we could pull it off. But so far we have  So thanks Bryan!!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

Se7en said:


> BigRed,
> 
> I've been reading this thread since the beginning but have not yet chimed in.
> 
> Bottom Line: Phenominal!
> 
> Not only am I impressed by your craftsmanship, but also your determination and patience. When you originally logged on, you stated your intent and despite all of the back and forth of varying opinions, you stuck to your guns and look what you have to show for it.
> 
> I'd also like to say that your fantastic documentation of this project has been a massive contribution to this forum. With all of this talk of the forum "potenitally" going down due to growth and perhaps a lack of focus, we have guys like you to help show us the light.
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> -7


X2

Absolutely amazing work, you are an inspiration to a lot of people on this forum

Well done!

Mark


----------



## Se7en

BigRed said:


> Well thanks for the inspirational words. Man I gotta tell you this forum has really helped out and I hope it does'nt get shut down. that would be a shame.
> 
> I wanna give some thanks to my friend Bryan for helping me. I could not have done it without him. Well I might have, but he is the kinda guy that when I would question if we could do something that I was a little leary about, he would say "**** yeah, we can do that!" Now half the time he has no idea we could pull it off. But so far we have  So thanks Bryan!!


One point of clarification is probably needed on my part.

I in no way intended to imply that the forum is or might be going "down" even though that is clearly what I said with my words. What I should have said is that this forum is facing a cultural challenge and inevitable change, as would be the case with any organization with a rapidly increasing population. I should also add that IMHO the mods have done an admirable job of managing this growth with a fair and direct hand. 

To this end, it is builds and threads like your own which help to keep us more firmly rooted in the reasons that we are here.

-7


----------



## BigRed

I misread what you said so thanks for clearing that up 

I agree wholeheartedly with what you said about the forum.

Thanks again se7en


----------



## drake78

Go RED, slave away so we can watch.


----------



## BigRed

working on it right now my friend


----------



## RedVWR32

Wow Bigred, that's a lot of DIY installing! Makes me want to start tearing apart my car.  

Are the 8's in the floor totally sealed in their enclosures or open to the frame/body or did you cut out a hole on the underside of the truck to vent them?


----------



## BigRed

If you look a few posts back you can see pic of the uderside of the firewall. about a 3" oblong hole that seems perfect for the application. I get absolutely no resonance noise with the midbass's there.  And they get low

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSZCwbGrlGo


----------



## BigRed

here is the panel done with carbon fiber. it looks really cool with the neon. I'll try and get a nightime pic


----------



## armed

how and where did you get the carbonfiber?


----------



## silverdiesel2574

That panel looks so sweet, Bro.


----------



## BigRed

thanks man. I got the carbon fiber from my upholstry shop 4 blocks from my house. It was 13.95 per yard  Its carbon fiber vinyl.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

BigRed said:


> thanks man. I got the carbon fiber from my upholstry shop 4 blocks from my house. It was 13.95 per yard  Its carbon fiber vinyl.


 Looks real cool but did you remember to wear a dust mask while working with it.


----------



## Guest

Panel looks nice, is that type of vinyl easy or hard to stretch?


----------



## BigRed

Its rather easy to stretch but the corners are always tough. A heat gun helps


----------



## jdc753

Got turned onto this thread yesterday by a fellow superduty owner and just finished reading all 59 pages of beauty  Amazing work on the truck and sure does give me a lot of ideas and encouragement to get started on ripping my truck apart and building it back up. Simply amazing work you have done, wish I wasn't on the complete opposite end of the country so I could take a listen but I guess thats just how it is.

Couple of questions...

What does your electrical consist of? Upgraded alternator (if so what brand)? What batteries are you running?
Do you still have the rear speakers in place? If so what kind are you using, how are they powered and do they effect your front stage sound?
I probably missed it but what year is your truck? Looked like a 6.0L under the hood (same as what I got.)

I'm lookin forward to some more pics of the truck all finished up and maybe incorporating some ideas into mine just not sure if I will be willing to go as far as you did in your pursuit of excellent sound.


----------



## BigRed

thanks man......ok let me see if I can address all of your questions 

I have upgraded the alternator to an ohio generator that puts out 220amps. I believe the stock is 120amps.

I am running 2 Northstar NSB90's that have replaced the stock batteries a long time ago. These suckers are beautiful in what they do 

I have rear speakers. they are JBL's. I have up until recently had them off, but in the last few days I have played around with bandpassing them from 80-4k and 20ms of time alignment. Honestly, to me it adds depth and a sense of space without hindering the front stage. I'm still playing around with it, but it is definately interesting 

My truck is an 2004 f250 diesel 6.0, chipped with intake and exhaust. It can definatley jerk your head back


----------



## jdc753

BigRed said:


> thanks man......ok let me see if I can address all of your questions
> 
> I have upgraded the alternator to an ohio generator that puts out 220amps. I believe the stock is 120amps.
> 
> I am running 2 Northstar NSB90's that have replaced the stock batteries a long time ago. These suckers are beautiful in what they do
> 
> I have rear speakers. they are JBL's. I have up until recently had them off, but in the last few days I have played around with bandpassing them from 80-4k and 20ms of time alignment. Honestly, to me it adds depth and a sense of space without hindering the front stage. I'm still playing around with it, but it is definately interesting
> 
> My truck is an 2004 f250 diesel 6.0, chipped with intake and exhaust. It can definatley jerk your head back


Sweet thanks for the quick response. I got an 05 F350 crew cab with the 6.0 and been starting my audio on it, not sure if I will need to upgrade the electrical yet but just wanna know what is available for it. Hoping with the tax returns and such to start the other upgrades (exhaust, tuner and some gauges) Scary how fast a 7000+ lb truck can be ain't it


----------



## BigRed

no kidding. The thing has more power than I could imagine a truck having that size


----------



## QtrHorse

Hey JDC, good to see you made it over here. BigRed, I tell all my Ford diesel forum friends about this thread when they ask about audio. It is an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## jdc753

QtrHorse said:


> Hey JDC, good to see you made it over here. BigRed, I tell all my Ford diesel forum friends about this thread when they ask about audio. It is an inspiration to all of us.


Yea always nice to meet the diesel guys on the different forums. I had wandered over here a while back from mentions of it on caraudio.com but mostly lurked, don't know how I missed this thread though. Its pure gold. Thanks again QtrHorse for pointing me to it.


----------



## BigRed

workin on the actuator for the port closure. Its cool because I've got it to where a switch will close it all the way or open it all the way without having to hold it in one position  Just hit the button and wham. spl or sq...pick your poison 

pics later tonight


----------



## sporty_drew

BigRed said:


> workin on the actuator for the port closure. Its cool because I've got it to where a switch will close it all the way or open it all the way without having to hold it in one position  Just hit the button and wham. spl or sq...pick your poison
> 
> pics later tonight


Sounds cool. I'm interested in what actuator you're using and how you wired it. I'm thinking of using one for my amp rack cover and have found a few wiring diagrams.


----------



## BigRed

I got my actuator from a guy on ebay. $65. I wired the blue and green to a DPDT switch. One way is all the way down, another way is all the way up. This thing has been time consuming to get right, BUT, by tomorrow, should have her done


----------



## drake78

BigRed said:


> spl or sq...pick your poison


1,000,000 ways to die, chose between 2 ?


----------



## sporty_drew

Thanks for the info on it. Is it very loud? I'm not sure if you could really compare it to anything to give me an idea, but if you could it'd help because everyone i've heard in videos were a little too noisy for my tastes.


----------



## silverdiesel2574

I must say you are one sick man, can't wait to hear your rig.


----------



## BigRed

its not very noisy, but then again, this is the first time working with actuators. 

and yes, I am very sick


----------



## fit_tuner

hey jim, wanna do my car for me?


----------



## BigRed

what chu need camry?


----------



## fit_tuner

nothing as of now =P


----------



## BigRed

ok...well let me know....my garage is your garage


----------



## fit_tuner

maybe wen i get a new car.... and _maybe_ hybrid speakers.... gasp!


----------



## Foster

Dude you're a nut. One hell of a nice install man... Thanks for all the ideas and inspiration. I want to be a nut just like you now.


----------



## BigRed

thanks foster!! we are all nuts!!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

BigRed said:


> thanks foster!! we are all nuts!!


Amen, to that! 

I often ask myself, why did I ever get into this?  

Your build is an inspiration tho' Big Red...

Keep the great work up so you can get a bigger trophy than Doitor!  

Mark


----------



## doitor

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Keep the great work up so you can get a bigger trophy than Doitor!
> 
> Mark


He already has bigger trophies than me.

Jorge.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

doitor said:


> He already has bigger trophies than me.
> 
> Jorge.


Off Topic:

Sorry Jorge, was just kidding! 

I have been following your build and Big Red's from the start, and couldn't resist!

Well done on the win!!  


Both you guys have amazing skills!

Back to topic?

Mark


----------



## BigRed

well I called ford and they said that they still don't know for sure that its a head gasket ?? They are still testing, but they said that if it is a head gasket, it will take 2 weeks to fix. I told them they can fix it after April 5th 

Don't know how thats going to fly, but its worth a try


----------



## ///Audience

BigRed said:


> Don't know how thats going to fly, but its worth a try


try the foolproof method of fixing your truck... sell it and buy a GM!


----------



## doitor

What happened to the Red Ranger with a 2" lift?

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

Good news: Truck needs a head gasket and oil cooler. Ford is covering it under warranty

Bad news: Its gonna take 3 weeks cause they have to remove the motor.


----------



## fredridge

rental car?????? I am sure you can get a system in a rental by the meet on the 5th 




BigRed said:


> Good news: Truck needs a head gasket and oil cooler. Ford is covering it under warranty
> 
> Bad news: Its gonna take 3 weeks cause they have to remove the motor.


----------



## silverdiesel2574

Shoot, they had to remove the motor, if the motors out it might be a smart idea to pay them to install the ARP Head Bolts. Studding the motor will make it much more reliable considering what we talked about the other day. Dieselsite.com by Bob Riley is a great place to buy from they're really great people. Its worth spending about 650 on the studs and what ever the mechanic wants to make that truck have less down time. Because down time on a diesel just SUCKS....


----------



## QtrHorse

silverdiesel2574 said:


> Shoot, they had to remove the motor, if the motors out it might be a smart idea to pay them to install the ARP Head Bolts. Studding the motor will make it much more reliable considering what we talked about the other day. Dieselsite.com by Bob Riley is a great place to buy from they're really great people. Its worth spending about 650 on the studs and what ever the mechanic wants to make that truck have less down time. Because down time on a diesel just SUCKS....


If they did that, they would most likely deny his warranty the next time. I would do the studs if you plan on adding anymore other than the programmer you have now but find out from your dealer if they will deny your warranty, unless your okay with paying for a $6500 motor the next time something breaks. In all honesy, Bob's background is in the 7.3. I would check with dj-performance.com, they specialize in the 6.0. Also check with Tadd at elitedieseleng.com, he specializes in the 6.0 as well. I believe he was the fastest in a full size 6.0 and the highest HP for awhile. He used to work for ATS but now has his own company. Maybe post on a couple of the Ford Diesel forums (powerstrokenation.com, thedieselgarage.com, thedieselstop.com or alldieselmotorsports.com).

Good to hear that the dealership covered the damages.


----------



## silverdiesel2574

My dealership hear in Los Angeles was the one who told me about the studding of the motor because of my Problems with my 2005 F350 Harley. I bought the ARP Bolts, gave them to the mechanics he did it on a weekend with the head gaskets and I went to other dealerships with the same truck and it was an approved upgrade by FORDs engineer that came out to look at my truck. Its not a performance upgrade no horsepower improvement , the studs are to stop the stretching of the stock head bolts. After that upgrade I never had head gasket problems again. The motor felt more solid after the studds too.


----------



## BigRed

wow, thanks guys for the feedback. I'm definately going to check into some of the things mentioned. I just wanna tell you it has really sucked not having my system for the last 5 days!!


----------



## QtrHorse

silverdiesel2574 said:


> My dealership hear in Los Angeles was the one who told me about the studding of the motor because of my Problems with my 2005 F350 Harley. I bought the ARP Bolts, gave them to the mechanics he did it on a weekend with the head gaskets and I went to other dealerships with the same truck and it was an approved upgrade by FORDs engineer that came out to look at my truck. Its not a performance upgrade no horsepower improvement , the studs are to stop the stretching of the stock head bolts. After that upgrade I never had head gasket problems again. The motor felt more solid after the studds too.


Not trying to sound like an ass but I know what studs are for and how they help the 6.0 motor. In most cases, 99% of the people that add studs plan on making more boost than stock and the dealerships know this. You did do it correctly by checking with your dealership first. Normally if the dealership adds the performance items, they will warranty it because get the $$ for the install. Like I said before, it just sucks to pay for a $6500 motor because you added something like a programmer. Did you know that the dealer can deny your warrany on your transmission if you add a lift, deny motor warranty if you add just a aftermarket drop in air filter, exhaust and ect.? I know many people over the years of being involved in the diesel performance community who have had warranties denied on motors with low mileage because of something like a programmer only. Sometimes they look for the smallest thing to deny a warrany and it really sucks. 

Bigred;

This is the last gibberish I will post in your thread, sorry. I will keep the rest to PM's.


----------



## fit_tuner

from what i know, a dealer cannot legally deny you warranty unless the aftermarket part is a direct cause of the problem... 

but back on topic... at least you know big red will be taken care of! but yea, it must suck not having you're daily dose of music bliss..


----------



## monkeyboy

camry_tuner said:


> from what i know, a dealer cannot legally deny you warranty unless the aftermarket part is a direct cause of the problem...
> 
> but back on topic... at least you know big red will be taken care of! but yea, it must suck not having you're daily dose of music bliss..


Good luck fighting Ford's lawyers in court on that one... I haven;t yet heard of anyone winning.

Headgaskets are usually a cab off fix, you may want to make sure your system is removed, or disabled to make sure they don't damage anything.


----------



## QtrHorse

monkeyboy said:


> Good luck fighting Ford's lawyers in court on that one... I haven;t yet heard of anyone winning.
> 
> *Headgaskets are usually a cab off fix, you may want to make sure your system is removed, or disabled to make sure they don't damage anything*.


I forgot about this, that is very true. Good call on that one Monkey. If you have any power wires running to the inside of your truck, you might think about unhooking them along with any grounds that might connect to the frame. Your blow through may be a big problem for them with it being somewhat connected to the bed.


----------



## syd-monster

Sorry to hear about your truck bigred... shame.


----------



## doitor

What happened to the truck?
Can't find it in the thread.

Jorge.


----------



## QtrHorse

bobditts said:


> Its called the Magnusson-moss warranty act of 1979


This does nothing for you. If you add a aftermarket filter and you dust your engine, make more boost to blow a gasket, they can deny your warranty. A lot of aftermarket suppliers hide behind the Magnusson warranty act but if the dealer wants to deny your warranty for adding a performance item, they can.


----------



## BigRed

I appreciate all the feedback guys, no frowns here. I am going to check with the dealer and see if I need to worry about my system. 

Monkey boy thanks for commenting on your experience.

I get it back when they are done. I told them if they have it done by the 4th I may kick a bonus


----------



## Fran82

QtrHorse said:


> This does nothing for you. If you add a aftermarket filter and you dust your engine, make more boost to blow a gasket, they can deny your warranty. A lot of aftermarket suppliers hide behind the Magnusson warranty act but if the dealer wants to deny your warranty for adding a performance item, they can.


It's not up to the dealer to deny warranty when push comes to shove. People fear that car companies can deny warranty over changing the radio out or adding an alarm. The burden of proof in a legal case would fall on the dealership. They have to PROVE that whatever was added to the car is the absolute cause of any troubles. Most people just get afraid of actually taking things to court. 

Sorry to hear about the truck problems, I was wondering what happened to this thread, it had fallen to the 2nd page.


----------



## BigRed

Well its at the dealer for 2 more weeks. The work is covered, AND I don't have to worry about the cab being removed  That makes me very happy 

As soon as it gets back into my hands, I will be finishing up the cosmetics.


----------



## Mike Hall

Im thinking about putting the midbass drivers in the floor like you did in my truck. It seems that the passenger and drivers side floor in that are at different slopes right? If so did you just angle your baffle to get the drivers sitting at the same angle? The only thing im not looking forward to is cutting through 2 layers of Raamatt to get to the floor itself. LOL 

Mike


----------



## Ge0

BigRed said:


> I have rear speakers. they are JBL's. I have up until recently had them off, but in the last few days I have played around with bandpassing them from 80-4k and 20ms of time alignment. Honestly, to me it adds depth and a sense of space without hindering the front stage. I'm still playing around with it, but it is definately interesting


YES!!! Finally someone decides to fart around with this. I take it you can't derive the L-R difference signal needed to eliminate vocals through your processor?

Try wiring the speakers in series across two channels like I mentioned in the L-R rear fill thread. This helps enhance the effect further.

Ge0


----------



## BigRed

Mike, in actuality, the left pocket in the firewall is smaller than the right side so I had to build it up .75" more. In doing that it almost takes care of the difference in angles for you 

Geo, I will try that and get back to you.


----------



## monkeyboy

I angled mine up so that it was the same as the passenger side. I needed the depth to clear the speaker magnets.

I filled the sides with expanding foam and sculpted from there.


----------



## jj_diamond

BigRed said:


> Well its at the dealer for 2 more weeks. The work is covered, AND I don't have to worry about the cab being removed  That makes me very happy
> 
> As soon as it gets back into my hands, I will be finishing up the cosmetics.


hang in there. this is probably the LONGEST week *EVER*.


----------



## BigRed

I agree. this week is taking a long time 

going to the socal meet did'nt help either


----------



## stereojnky

Thanks for the inspiration Big Red! Just read the entire 64 pages! 
(WOW!!!) 
Broke out the grinder this afternoon after post 25 and started working on opening up the kicks in my Camaro. You've also got me peaking under the tight confines of the unibody to see if I can squeeze a pair of those 8's in the footwells.
Sorry to hear about your truck. Glad it's covered under warranty! Keep up the good work!


----------



## BigRed

thanks stereojnky:

well, went by ford because its been 4 complete weeks and I still don't have my truck.

did a sneak attack drive-by and this is what I saw:










Guess I'm gonna be waiting some more


----------



## sporty_drew

That must have been a weird feeling to see your truck like that


----------



## BigRed

more than weird


----------



## Genxx

On the bright side maybe a great chance to pressure wash the engine bay.


----------



## WrenchGuy

Genxx said:


> On the bright side maybe a great chance to pressure wash the engine bay.


And deaden the fire wall!!!! You could do a damn good job right now. I'd ask if you can do it. Make the engine inaudible...lol


----------



## BigRed

thanks. thats what I love, turning a negative into a positive.


----------



## 60ndown

BigRed said:


> thanks stereojnky:
> 
> well, went by ford because its been 4 complete weeks and I still don't have my truck.
> 
> did a sneak attack drive-by and this is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm gonna be waiting some more


i love sneak attacks.

you shoulda took some firewall deadening with you and put some more in there


----------



## 60ndown

WrenchGuy said:


> And deaden the fire wall!!!! You could do a damn good job right now. I'd ask if you can do it. Make the engine inaudible...lol


beat me to it


----------



## stereojnky

Man that sucks. It could be worse... you could be me and have to put it back together yourself! I've got to replace both fenders, doors, and hood of my Camaro. Well I could pay a body shop to just pull all of the dents but where's the fun in that?! Besides it'll be cheaper getting all of the parts from the local Pull A Part anyways.
Then I can start a build thread like yours and everybody will cheer.." go stereo, it's your birthday...." 
Then I can inspire someone like you did me.


----------



## 60ndown

stereojnky said:


> Man that sucks. It could be worse... you could be me and have to put it back together yourself! I've got to replace both fenders, doors, and hood of my Camaro. Well I could pay a body shop to just pull all of the dents but where's the fun in that?! Besides it'll be cheaper getting all of the parts from the local Pull A Part anyways.
> Then I can start a build thread like yours and everybody will cheer.." go stereo, it's your birthday...."
> Then I can inspire someone like you did me.


you have already inspired me, id never get a body pannel on right


----------



## QtrHorse

These were my sneak attack drive by pictures when my truck was at the dealer. It was stolen and then recovered but with a little body damage. What is all that orange stuff on the drivers side engine bay?


----------



## BigRed

the orange stuff is from the engine overheating and spraying cooland and engine muck. I think I'm gonna hit that area of the firewall with some deadener as I'll never get to after the engine is in


----------



## QtrHorse

Ah, that makes sense. What about using some of that spray ceramic stuff from Second Skin?


----------



## BigRed

just got done talking with the service manager, and he said that the truck will be done by the end of the next week and they are going to give me an expedition till its done.

The good news is it might need a NEW motor, courtesy of Ford. WOW....there is sometimes a silver lining 

I'm gonna slap on 2 layers of deadener this week folks 

To all those I inspired from this thread, no problem.


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> I'm gonna slap on 2 layers of deadener this week folks


Now dont you cheat, BigRed.
In true DIY style you have to do it yourself.
So wait until you get the truck back, then YOU take the engine out and apply deadener.
If not, YOU ARE CHEATING.
j/k buddy

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

Funny guy that Doitor! lol


----------



## stereojnky

Now that's good news! My luck is normally like "... uh this would normally be covered under warranty but......" Fill in the rest with some b.s. excuse from dealer.


----------



## cvjoint

quick. look for engine bay mounting locations for the 8s while the engine is out. Killer depth ftw!


----------



## BigRed

Ill do that as soon as you do shallow mount 15's in your door.


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> Ill do that as soon as you do shallow mount 15's in your door.


I'll just have to give up on some amenities. Namely I have to restrict window roll down to about 80% capacity. None of the new 10s fit. All need spacers.


----------



## BigRed

you're letting your windows not being able to roll down stop you??? thats what air conditioning is for


----------



## silverdiesel2574

Hey bro whats up?
Whats the deal with your truck? Do like I did lemon law your truck after 30-45 days under warranty your good to go. And get a new truck with different problems.  hahahaha...Laterz


----------



## BigRed

I like the idea of a new motor


----------



## BigRed

Verdict is in: NEW MOTOR

saw it today 

thank you ford warranty!!!

should have it back by the end of next week.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

BigRed said:


> Verdict is in: NEW MOTOR


That's great news... !

Must be killing you without it..

What's happened to the Harley project?.. haven't seen any updates for a few days now.. 

Mark


----------



## BigRed

harley is done. went with pioneer premier's in the saddlebags and pioneer 4" on the handlebars. sounds great, not sq, but damn good for a 2 wheel jukebox  I will post pics once the final amp is installed


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

BigRed said:


> harley is done. went with pioneer premier's in the saddlebags and pioneer 4" on the handlebars. sounds great, not sq, but damn good for a 2 wheel jukebox  I will post pics once the final amp is installed


Cool! 

Mark


----------



## BigRed

well guys I got the truck back................I'm so pissed right now..........new motor in and works fine.............get in truck and no music......go to the bed of the truck and amps are not coming on.......hmmmm....get home and break out voltage meter..........no voltage at amps.....hmmmmmm.....check voltage at engine side....aha!!!...........****in ford put the positive and negative 0 guage runs BOTH on the positive battery post!!! Too dark right now to evaluate damage yet......could be nothing...........could be ALOT!! pics and updates tomorrow morning


----------



## kyheng

Hope only the main fuse burnt...


----------



## drtool

I'LL pray for your amps. can't hurt.


----------



## QtrHorse

Sorry to hear that, hopefully the fuses did the job they are suppose to.


----------



## Boostedrex

Oh sh!t!! I'm sorry to hear that they screwe up Jim. Like everyone else said, hopefully it just took out your inline fuse. Keep us informed.

Zach


----------



## silverdiesel2574

Hey, whats up. Long time no hear from you. So whats the word on your truck?


----------



## BigRed

ok, put the wires back they way they were supposed to go, and everything is working ok..........phewww  not even a blown fuse.

I am installing my new door panels i got off ebay right now. will show some pics later today. its so damn hot right now i'm taking a breather.

what up silverdiesel? I'm ready for them amps !!


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

Good thing you removed your rear batteries! Glad it's working good Jim, and it is HOT! I wanted to install my HID's on my Denali but it is TOO DAMN HOT!


----------



## silverdiesel2574

I'm ready for them door pods for the front


----------



## kevin k.

Hey, Jim... I'm glad you've gotten your truck back home where it belongs.

Hope all is well with you and yours up there in L.A.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98

45 pages down... will pick it up in the morning. can't wait to see what lies ahead for big red.

*edit - how anti-climactic... nothing happened in the last 20 pages.

this was an awesome build and has definitely given me some ideas and inspiration to go above and beyond. its cool to see what you can do with little experience, good tools, and a diy attitude. you have probably changed the direction of my audio install so for that i say .


----------



## BigRed

thanks blackonblack. I don't think the last 20 pages were anti-climatic 

I have been working on the truck the last 2 days. The actuator for the port is almost done cosmetically. I can't find my camera since I got back from Palm Springs so I am scrambling for another one so I can post. The stock door panels.........well........they look stock with wood grain upgrades 

New deck is in as well (w505)....need to trim the ford face clip a little as I got a new one when I received my door panels 

thats it for now


----------



## bigabe

So.... does this truck ever make it up to the Norcal area??

I don't think there is a single vehicle out there I want to hear more than I wanna hear this truck.


----------



## BigRed

I'll be at Marv's bbq  Does that work?


----------



## bigabe

I might just have to show up....


----------



## bigredfaber

Hello big red, i hurts me to see the truck in the condition that it is in. Well summer break is coming and i need to be there to help with the final install for everything. Let me know when and i will be there to help. How is it going little buddy. Miss you all very much. I was great checking in to see the amount of hits your still getting. WOW

Talk at you soon, your buddy from Murrieta. Bryan


----------



## BigRed

dude, that is so weird....i was working on the truck today and totally got bummed because you're not here helping. I need you to help button this thing up man. You're motivation alone keeps me going with the bigred beast.!!

The actuator is working good Bryan. All the panels are done except the very rear one for the truck inside. You know the one that hides all the secrets 

looking forward to seeing you at break little buddy!!


----------



## kiko

JIM your work here is awsome man ! can't wait to see more pics !

keep it up bro !

congrats jim


----------



## BigRed

ok, so here are the beauty panels I made. 1 under the seat and 1 behind the seat. the actuator pic is before it was done. I will have a video later to demonstrate the open and closed configurations. (for all those wanting to use actuators, its really not that hard). Finally, my new (well almost) door panels. Figured don't need heavy custom panels on my doors with no speakers in them


----------



## doitor

Great job on those door panels, Jim. They look stock. 
j/k buddy.
Great that you are back.
Any pics of the amp rack?

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

have'nt finished the amp rack as I'm waiting for the actuators. seems there is a shortage of 12" right now. I've cut the mdf, but have not layed it with suede yet because the arm cutouts may need to be wider


----------



## BigRed

Well, this chit is taking longer than I expected:

cut the outer spacers for the rear rack. Added the switch for opening and closing the port chamber.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98

man i was like "wth did he take off the door panels?" then i relaized that you really meant NO speakers. good stuff, although i was a huge fan of the panels.


----------



## BigRed

I was a big fan of the panels too, but once you hear them out of the door in a proper enclosure, you'll never want to go back


----------



## silverdiesel2574

Hey BigRed nice to see you again. I cant wait to hear your truck!!! I'll call you this week about the door panels and zapcos we talked about. Laterz


----------



## BigRed

you got it Silver!!


----------



## BigRed

here is the vid of the actuator for the port


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

Quite awesome!

But clean up all that rubbish in the port, will ya'! j/k  

Looking good tho'!

Mark


----------



## BigRed

yeah, i noticed that after I looked at the vid 

will do sir.


----------



## monkeyboy

Does the actuator sit in the port?


----------



## BigRed

yes sir


----------



## monkeyboy

I am going to take it that it isn't causing any port noise in the big ole hole...


----------



## BigRed

nope....if it did i would have gone to plan b.


----------



## fit_tuner

just watched the vid, looks real nice jim, good job as always!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

BigRed said:


> nope....if it did i would have gone to plan b.


And plan "B", would have been?

Come on.. no secrets! 

Mark


----------



## BigRed

thanks camry 

Plan B would have been make a face plate with threaded mounting positions that you could put on and off. Much more "manual" than now, but honestly, the configuration I have now works well because I made it so it pushes in to the center when there is pressure which in turn forces it to seal even more if that makes sense


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

So, a removable lid!

I can see what you mean by the pressure helping to seal the flap..

Extremely well done..., again your work is an inspiration... 

Mark


----------



## CJ8501

Wow.... Just read the entire thread and I must say, this is definitely one of my favorite installs. Amazing job Big Red! Absolutely amazing! 

Quick question, did you use any terminals when connecting the power. ground, and remote wires to the amps or just bare wire into the amp inputs?


----------



## BigRed

Thanks CJ............to answer your question, I ran 0 guage to the fuse blocks, and then individual wiring to the amps from there. You will see in the next 2 weeks as I start to lay material on my beauty panels in the bed. The actuators will be here tomorrow so the lid will go up and down automatically.

Stay tuned folks.......I'm gonna finish this puppy off


----------



## monkeyboy

Then what will I look forward to reading? 

It looks good man. I can't wait to hear it again.


----------



## Boostedrex

monkeyboy said:


> Then what will I look forward to reading?
> 
> It looks good man. I can't wait to hear it again.


You know he won't keep all the same gear in there forever. I give it a couple of weeks before he starts changing things around. That's the terrible thing about our car audio addiction. You always want to "tinker" with something to make an improvement. That's what will always give us something more to read. 

Zach


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> Stay tuned folks.......I'm gonna finish this puppy off


I know I'm not the right one to say this but:
AT LAST.
j/k buddy.

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

O.K., I admit, I do like to "tinker"


----------



## mobeious

hey red do u know if the newer explorers have that same cavity in the floor boards.. iv looked in mine and found 1 hole on the driver side but nothing on the passenger


----------



## BigRed

I'm not sure, but you could probably get that answer if you talked to somebody at your local ford dealer.....an actual mechanic. I just sneak into the bay when I want an answer


----------



## BigRed

I'm baaaaaaaakkk 

Ok well I decided to ditch the actuator idea in the bed because it would require me to make a new subwoofer box and I don't want to do that at this point.

so anyway I added 4 layers to my midbass compartments and made the venting holes much bigger



















trim panels for the bed of the truck. 1 down, 3 to go


----------



## doitor

Why did you used tan suede?
Red is the right one.

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

It matches my interior AND I could'nt find any red


----------



## Nathan P

Wait what happened to the speakers in the doors? Are those what you're putting in your amazing floor pod things?


----------



## BigRed

yes, if you go back you can see the floorboard/firewall midbass's


----------



## slvrtsunami

oK, so the truck is almost done....I just noticed I will be running the same power config. as you. (Already have the amps). I am very happy for you, since the install is a work of not only art, but sweat and a lot of time spent. Congrats. Hopefully I can hear it someday.


----------



## silverdiesel2574

Whats up BigRed just got back from Havasu. Thanks for the pac tr-7 info. That helped alot plus I got to watch a video on the way up. Have a great weekend. Laterz.


----------



## BigRed

well I'm back in the cut guys

added dynamat and made my vent holes much bigger


trim panels


----------



## Fran82

BigRed said:


>


Doing anything else with trimming it out? The vertical panel looks like it's a bit away from the amps, and you can see the bedliner through there. Was wondering if you're gonna put another piece in there to hide the bedliner from view?

Looks like you're getting close to the end. Well the end before you start making changes anyway.


----------



## BigRed

yeah, its not done yet. there will be a beauty panel on the bottom and metal grill material under where the amp cutouts are.  getting close  I'm always up for changes though..........lol


----------



## Boostedrex

HiFonics sub amps?? I thought that you had one of the uber sized DD sub amps for that? Also, PM'd you.

Zach


----------



## BigRed

the dd amp takes too much juice even at normal listening levels. I decided to go with 2 hifonics because they have the power for spl, and don't draw as much current like the monster dd amp.


----------



## hibuhibu

I am loving your madness. haha. 
Looking great!
Is your processor working properly now?


----------



## BigRed

dont know yet. have not thrown it back in  today will be the day


----------



## doitor

If you don't like the HiFonics give me a call.
I can hook you up with a pair of 5,000 watt PYRAMID amps that will make those subs move out of the baskets.

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

are those the pyramid 10,000 watt peak amps?? 

I have already been approached by rockwood. they have a 12,000 watt amp they want me to try  lol


----------



## hibuhibu

Hope it works!!!
What is Rockwood by the way?
Never heard of them. I suppose they are manufacture?


----------



## Boostedrex

doitor said:


> If you don't like the HiFonics give me a call.
> I can hook you up with a pair of 5,000 watt PYRAMID amps that will make those subs move out of the baskets.
> 
> Jorge.



That one made me LOL a bit. Gracias Jorge!

Jim, that makes sense about the current draw differences between the DD and the HiFonics amps. Which models are you using?


----------



## agentk98

hibuhibu said:


> Hope it works!!!
> What is Rockwood by the way?
> Never heard of them. I suppose they are manufacture?


Amp manufacturers if i'm not mistaken. I think they used to to run the Ad "Sonic Nirvana".

And by the way BigRed, love your install! Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## slvrtsunami

Hibuhibu, dont even think about Rockwood. If I remember correctly, they made better paperweights than amplifiers (IMO). Trust me on that one.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Agentk 

Booster, using 2 bxi2006d's for bass. 8 ohms for sq, 2 ohm for "holy crap, turn it down"


----------



## Boostedrex

slvrtsunami said:


> Hibuhibu, dont even think about Rockwood. If I remember correctly, they made better paperweights than amplifiers (IMO). Trust me on that one.


Actually, Rockwood was even over rated as a paperweight!! ROFL!!!!

Jim, I can't wait to hear this rig at the BBQ.


----------



## hibuhibu

slvrtsunami said:


> Hibuhibu, dont even think about Rockwood. If I remember correctly, they made better paperweights than amplifiers (IMO). Trust me on that one.


Don't worry. I will never use one.
I like my amps right now.


----------



## BigRed

ok, got the panels done in the back


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

Panels look great!.. only criticism would be that I think the "grilles" need to be black.. they make it difficult to see the amps behind them.

Just my .02

Install nearly done, now?

Mark


----------



## slvrtsunami

Big Red, after the install is complete, how much tuning do you have? I would think with the completely new configuration, all settings would have to be changed. Have fun with it.


----------



## BigRed

actually you can see the amps pretty good, its just the lighting.

Not much tuning, a little in the midbass and time alignment changed somewhat


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

BigRed said:


> actually you can see the amps pretty good, its just the lighting.


I didn't really think you would do something that would take away from the overall "look" of things.. 

So.. all finished this weekend then?  j/k

Mark


----------



## BigRed

I am one that never believes that it is ever "done" 

but yeah, you could say its reeeeal close


----------



## Boostedrex

Just so long as you have a working system for me to listen to at the BBQ next weekend!!  Things are looking good Jim. 

Zach


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Zach, see you in about 7 days


----------



## foosman

That really is going to be a great BBQ. Please take good pics for all of us that can't attend.


----------



## BigRed

will do on the pic thing


----------



## V~Train

Hey there, I'm a new member and I just checked out your thread. Love it man. excellent stuff. keep up the pics!


----------



## GlasSman

Nice looking bed BIG RED.

Love the way that amp rack turned out. 

Did you drop some jaws at the BBQ?


----------



## BigRed

sorry............been somewhat out of the loop

the bbq was great. some people loved the setup, some did'nt. 

Overall, I had a great time there and Marv deserves alot of credit for putting it on.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

BigRed said:


> some people loved the setup, some did'nt.


 You know what they say about opinions?
Hows it sound to YOU. 
Take my turd boiler for instance
Most think its all wrong, but I'm happy


----------



## doitor

Hey Big, why didn't you told me you where coming to Texas.
I saw you at a gas station near San Antonio yesterday.
I even took a picture for evidence.










j/k buddy.

Jorge.


----------



## 96dak

thats freakin funny right there. 

by the way RED, truck looks great


----------



## BigRed

thanks 96


----------



## rimshot

Where were you able to get that carbon fiber look vinyl around your alpine processor? I am in need of the exact same color and texture. Please let me know if you can!


----------



## BigRed

yes, there should be some pics of it in the build. it worked great


----------



## veloze

Hey Jim, I'm glad you back on track...all systems go! right? Hope to see you at the meet. 





Jorge (doitor)--------> "Ese, mucho loco"


----------



## jdc753

Build looks sweet. I could never give up my bed space to anything but a tool box, fuel tank, or hitch but yours looks awesome. Love the way the amps are setup and displayed. Now all you need is some speakers off the bed cover, a 32" tv and a fold out BBQ and you will be ready for everything lol.


----------



## quality_sound

rimshot said:


> Where were you able to get that carbon fiber look vinyl around your alpine processor? I am in need of the exact same color and texture. Please let me know if you can!


Katzkin has it and I think Select Products does as well.


----------



## BigRed

just when you thought it could'nt get any better!!




























I'm the first one on the planet to have the new S45!!  And no, thats not a mercedes


----------



## James Bang

Love the looks of the new gear. I'm sure they'll complement the rest of your system really well.. Let me know when you get them installed. 


PS. CALL ME, Mr. too cool to check your text messages...


----------



## BigRed

I just text you back homey!!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

You my friend, have a serious problem.


----------



## captainobvious

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> You my friend, have a serious problem.



No kidding...It has definitely gone too far...

You should just send those nasty Tru pieces my way to prevent any further problems.


----------



## BigRed

will do guys 

I've been attending AA, amps anonymous, but every time I go, I seem to want to buy more amps


----------



## Boostedrex

Nice choice Jim. Looks like you did go a different direction. But I'm sure that you'll be very happy. I've never heard anything but glowing reviews for Tru products. I'll be looking forward to hearing it again after all the new gear is in. 

And did I hear somewhere that you were switching out the L3's for L4's?

Zach


----------



## BigRed

in the works booster


----------



## fredridge

Jim, very, very nice.... Can't wait to hear it.... I am really bummed I didn't get a chance at the last meet..... I really wanted to hear KevinK's touch on it 

BTW- dibs when the Tru's go up for sale


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Fred. The tru's will go up for sale right about the same time you sell the zuki's  lol


----------



## Boostedrex

BigRed said:


> Thanks Fred. The tru's will go up for sale right about the same time you sell the zuki's  lol


I thought that Fred was selling the Zuki's? Or is it that they're just removed from the Scion now?


----------



## bigwise1

BigRed said:


> just when you thought it could'nt get any better!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the first one on the planet to have the new S45!!  And no, thats not a mercedes



what are the specs on that s45? i couldn't find it on tru's site.


----------



## James Bang

My ears are ready for a demo.


----------



## BigRed

lets do it james. what time is lunch at your work?

teaser pic


----------



## slvrtsunami

constantly amazed....way cool...Jim, let me know if your ever in South county....PLEASE!!! I would like a first hand look and listen!!


----------



## BigRed

The vision has been completed


----------



## slvrtsunami

nice, very nice. Strong industrial look in the back with the covers of the Tru amps and the grill...


----------



## fredridge

I am on my way to pick them up  Zuki's are gone...for now




BigRed said:


> Thanks Fred. The tru's will go up for sale right about the same time you sell the zuki's  lol


----------



## Inferno333

BigRed said:


> lets do it james. what time is lunch at your work?
> 
> teaser pic



You're missing two screws an amp...


----------



## BigRed

more than that  fixed now. that was initial setup screws.....good eye though....


----------



## BigRed

just wanted to show my floor mats that I had cut for $5. Love my upholstry guy


----------



## BigRed

I have a new kit that I will be putting in toward the end of the year. Till then, this will do


----------



## ben805

Just curious, how come you didn't add a second pair of 8" in the door, that way you would have four 8" mids up front!


----------



## BigRed

Honestly, the doors on the truck are the flimsiest I have ever worked with. They truly suck for midbass...........hence the floor mounted midbass came to fruition


----------



## reindeers

Hey Big Red,

This is an amazing install.

You are a crazy crazy guy, love the part where you make the door panel and then move the midbass to the floor. Shows dedication! 

Great stuff man!


----------



## BigRed

Thanks reindeers. The best part of the midbass switch is I have no more rattles. I just dialed in the enclosures recently and the amount of midbass I get now is unbeliveable. I would be hard pressed to ever use a midbass in a door if I did'nt have to


----------



## syd-monster

New amps look and Im sure that I can say sound great too! Lorv the custom mats!


----------



## jdc753

BigRed said:


> Thanks reindeers. The best part of the midbass switch is I have no more rattles. I just dialed in the enclosures recently and the amount of midbass I get now is unbeliveable. I would be hard pressed to ever use a midbass in a door if I did'nt have to


Dang it lol, your just dooming me before I even really get started 

I finally got to do some decent listening/tuning in my truck last night and was starting to find some good rattels/resonances with only my 6.75" mids. Deadening/sealing will be coming soon, and watching your thread as always to get as many ideas or warnings as I can lol. 

Not sure if I said it already but the new amp setup looks amazing. Nearly impossible to tell those mids are in the floors now too other than the cut floor mats. I can only imagine what you will come up with next, specially since it seems like you are nearing the limits of what you can do with this truck, but I am sure you can surprise me


----------



## BigRed

thanks guys......i do have something up my sleeve  When I get the new carpet kit put in, it will be with the material that I use for the midbass grills. I plan on it being a seamless intergration. the floor mats will cover the entire area on both sides stitched with the same material.


----------



## lyttleviet

man, i'd love to hear some hybrid in person..


----------



## BigRed

there are some dealers in tx....not sure how far from austin....i'll check it out for ya


----------



## lyttleviet

BigRed said:


> there are some dealers in tx....not sure how far from austin....i'll check it out for ya


 man imma get in trouble during evac haha


----------



## CAMSHAFT

Ok Red, So I have seen Zed, Tru and now Zuki in your truck. Can we get a pro's v con's on the amps?


----------



## Boostedrex

I'm still waiting to see pics of the Zuki's installed!!!!


----------



## Nass027

Just spent the last ....ah..2...ah.. hours..can't remember...... going through the whole thread.Fan-f***in-tastic job!Congrats and kudos for all your hard work. Truly an interesting read.Good luck!!


----------



## veloze

Boostedrex said:


> I'm still waiting to see pics of the Zuki's installed!!!!


Hey Zach, I can personally attest that BigRed's Zuki amps are looking really nice. I had the opportunity to see them installed last Saturday @ the IASCA competition, and they look sexy. I'm surprised these puppies have lots of power. 

Jose


----------



## slvrtsunami

where was the competition? I know I saw something about it. 

Anyway, It's funny how this thread reads like a novel and just pulls the reader in so they can't leave it.


----------



## jdc753

slvrtsunami said:


> Anyway, It's funny how this thread reads like a novel and just pulls the reader in so they can't leave it.


It sure does, and even more so for those with nearly the same vehicles lol. Not everyday ya find someone with a full stereo in their truck, nevermind one as top notch and extensive as this one. Love reading it and all the updates


----------



## BigRed

thanks for the nice comments Jose. I went with black vinyl to accent the suede. you other guys crack me up....good stuff man....good stuff


----------



## CAMSHAFT

CAMSHAFT said:


> Ok Red, So I have seen Zed, Tru and now Zuki in your truck. Can we get a pro's v con's on the amps?


Bump


----------



## BigRed

ok, camshaft

Zed - well built, no coloration of sound, underrated in power
tru - no comment
zuki - well built, very clean, VERY underrated in power, a true sq amp to me and for the price, can't be beat


----------



## falkenbd

Nice amps - how much power is that mono making for you?


----------



## Boostedrex

falkenbd said:


> Nice amps - how much power is that mono making for you?


How much current can you afford for it to draw is the better question.  LOL!!


----------



## BigRed

more powerful than the following:

2 hifonics 2607 strapped
2 soundstream 6500's strapped
2 hifonics cyclops strapped
1 digital designs Z1a


----------



## falkenbd

I guess those last 2 posts explain the price tag.

I must say, I've followed this thread - and I really like the way your truck looks! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Boostedrex

BigRed said:


> more powerful than the following:
> 
> 2 hifonics 2607 strapped
> 2 soundstream 6500's strapped
> 2 hifonics cyclops strapped
> 1 digital designs Z1a


Sounds like it makes rated power no problem if you ask me. 

I can't wait until I get a chance to listen to the truck again with the new toys installed.

Have you done a basshead listening session in the truck lately Jim?


----------



## BigRed

Yes I have Zach.....and its very violent!!  would make luke very proud.


----------



## Boostedrex

BigRed said:


>


I forgot to say Jim, that might be the best looking version of your amp rack to date!! I REALLY love the clean lines of those amps!! Clean, simple, understated heatsinks FTW!!!

Zach


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Zach...I really like the look too....I'm considering axing the fuse blocks and putting distribution blocks on the side panels considering the amps have their own fuses...........something I'm pondering anyway.


----------



## quality_sound

Bad idea if you want to keep competing.


----------



## BigRed

can u explain why quality?


----------



## falkenbd

I think its a bad idea whether or not you are competing. That is unless the wire you have after the distro block is large enough to trip your main fuse. 

For example, 8 awg probably can't pull enough current to trip a 200 amp fuse before the wire melts.

Protect the wires and the car using that fuse block...


----------



## BigRed

I have 0 guage fused in the engine compatment less than 18" and is ran under the vehicle to the bed.

here is the rule:

"All system power wires connected to any positive battery post must be fused within 18" of wire length from the battery post and prior to conductive material" (INST-6, Iasca rulebook)

That being said, right now I have the 0 guage going into the fuse blocks, and then to the amps that are also fused. It just seems redundant, and it would be cleaner to have the fuse blocks wacked considering where they are mounted. The distro blocks would be protected of course


----------



## Megalomaniac

or get a fused distro


----------



## TXwrxWagon

the front fuse protects the TRUCK... the middle/later fuses are just redundant if the amp has its own fuses. There is no logical reason to "HAVE TO" have a second fuse point between the front "main" fuse & the amps.

Its called "marketing" & "audio jewelry"... especially if its gold plated... LOL I am with Meglo, fused distro would be an easy solution, if you have distro's laying around... go for it... I needed a way to step from 0ga to 4/8ga for my various components, so I used a fused/distro... since I couldn't find a straight distro with the # of ins/outs I needed.

Love the work 'Red... 

Rob


----------



## BigRed

Thanks man....much appreciated. I have 2 stinger distro's that take it from 0 guage to 4 guage......seriously considering it


----------



## guitarsail

I take it you did not like the TRU's hu?


----------



## quality_sound

BigRed said:


> can u explain why quality?


I'd have to look at the new rules, but IASCA has required a fuse any tim the wire gauge changes forever. If they removed that requirement then you're all set. If not, even being redundant as hell with amps with built in fuses, you have to keep the rear fuses. 



falkenbd said:


> I think its a bad idea whether or not you are competing. That is unless the wire you have after the distro block is large enough to trip your main fuse.
> 
> For example, 8 awg probably can't pull enough current to trip a 200 amp fuse before the wire melts.
> 
> Protect the wires and the car using that fuse block...


That's why you don't put a 200A fuse up front. I remember reading, a LOOOOOONG time ago, that the largest fuse you should run up front should be equal to one half of the reserve capacity. So say your battery has a reserve capacity of 120, the largest fuse you would use would be 60A. 

I've been doing that ever since with no problems.


----------



## BigRed

a lil somethin for the new year 





































a few minor adjustments and I really like this config!! representing like BigRed literally!!


----------



## sporty_drew

Looks great! Clean and simple


----------



## fredridge

Jim, looks awesome...can't wait to hear it


----------



## BigRed

Thank ya! Thank ya very much


----------



## DonovanM

Looks great! I love the way those amps look, + how the red contrasts with them. Just looks great.


----------



## BigRed




----------



## veloze

Hey Jim, it looks really nice. :thumbsup: I guess, simplicity is the name of the game...I like it a lot!!

BTW, where are my CES credentials? :shrug: hehehe j/k


----------



## BigRed

Thanks George! Now if I could only get it to sound like your "kiss" accord  It kills me that car is your wifes  Good job mang!!

need a badge?


----------



## fit_tuner

looks good jim, and i 2nd georges kiss accord...


----------



## veloze

BigRed said:


> Thanks George! Now if I could only get it to sound like your "kiss" accord  It kills me that car is your wifes  Good job mang!!
> 
> need a badge?





fit_tuner said:


> looks good jim, and i 2nd georges kiss accord...


LMAO!! :laugh: I'm having kick out of you guys calling me George instead of Jose :surprised: 

George (cvjoint) doesn't have a KISS Accord. He's got one masterful install! 

Jim, my KISS Accord is my daily driver to go to work, and it's not my wife's car. 

Jose


----------



## BigRed

Sorry Jose, last time I called you Jose thinking I was calling George Jose. I'm really out of it 

Anyway, hope to see you guys on the 17th. If you plan on attending CES, let me know....I'll do my best to get you in


----------



## fit_tuner

i was thinkin jose, but i just wrote what jim wrote! hahaha, but jim, where'd the h900 go?


----------



## Oliver

Very nice Jim !!

Good call on the Zuki's 

Hope you have a great time at CES !


----------



## BigRed

thanks again....I'll take lots of pics


----------



## MuTT

excuse the big words, but that looks f'n eh!


----------



## brandont

I just listened to this car at CES today, I have one word..........DAMN!!!
The truck sounds GREAT, the install looks awesome, and Jim's a really cool guy.
If any of you have a chance to listen, this is one truck that won't disappoint.


----------



## brandont

I just listened to this car at CES today, I have one word..........DAMN!!!
The truck sounds GREAT, the install looks awesome, and Jim's a really cool guy.
If any of you have a chance to listen, this is one truck that won't disappoint.


----------



## FREQBOX

Hope you got lots of good install pics from CES!!!


----------



## atsaubrey

brandont said:


> I just listened to this car at CES today, I have one word..........DAMN!!!
> The truck sounds GREAT, the install looks awesome, and Jim's a really cool guy.
> If any of you have a chance to listen, this is one truck that won't disappoint.


You got that right, Jim is dialed in like a mofo now! Jim, too bad Mark wouldn't let us have a lil "fun" with the DD's to atract some attention though.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks fellas.  Yeah, I know what you mean about the dd killer  but I respect what Mark is doing and we will just have to let her rip in a couple of weeks at the show  aubrey, call me...your number fell off my call log and I tried to get it from Todd, but he never answers his phone :surprised:


----------



## Boostedrex

Glad to see that the truck was well received at CES Jim. Not that I'm surprised though, as it sounded great last time I heard it and it's only improved since then! I'll call you in the next day or two bro.

Zach


----------



## BigRed

Hat and Zuki make a nice combo


----------



## David_Edwards

Jim.....you RAWK!!


that is all......


----------



## Megalomaniac

Next season are you going to make a Going Green SQ vehicle instead of a big giant gas guzzling red truck 


I kid I kid


----------



## BigRed

Yeah, I'm gonna buy a prius......but it has to fit 15's 

All kidding aside, that big ass truck gets 19 mpg on the highway. chipped with intake and exhaust does wonders, along with the bed cover


----------



## 12v Electronics

Here's another from CES:


----------



## BigRed

thanks bro, i was looking for that one!!


----------



## Oliver

BigRed said:


> Hat and Zuki make a nice combo


It truly, doesn't get much better


----------



## Apex Rex

A little late to this thread, but I love the install. Impressive work in a really sweet truck!


----------



## drtool

Are the usual suspects planing to do this again next year?


----------



## n_olympios

Man, exactly _how_ big is the BigRed? 

Here in Europe we're certainly not used to such sizes (not in cars anyway). Hummers occupy 1,5 lanes over here. :laugh:


----------



## 12v Electronics

n_olympios;667619
Man said:


> how[/I] big is the BigRed?
> 
> Here in Europe we're certainly not used to such sizes (not in cars anyway). Hummers occupy 1,5 lanes over here. :laugh:


Everyone in that picture is about 6 feet tall. It is a beautiful truck and when you open the door motorized step bars come out from underneath the truck to help you in. 

Here is another pic I snapped:


----------



## syd-monster

wow,... we don't get utes like that here. That thing would be a giant on our roads. (Aussie lingo = ute. its short for utility-vehicle, its what we call our pick-up trucks here) The biggest thing here would be hi-rise fj40 LC Toyota?? maybe.. but their very few and far in between.


----------



## lowpoke

syd-monster said:


> wow,... we don't get utes like that here. That thing would be a giant on our roads. (Aussie lingo = ute. its short for utility-vehicle, its what we call our pick-up trucks here) The biggest thing here would be hi-rise fj40 LC Toyota?? maybe.. but their very few and far in between.


Not technically correct, as we have pick up trucks here and they're not considered utes. And they have utes in the U.S. (Chevy El Camino, Ford Ranchero) ... but you're right, that's one big ass truck.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

I'm 6'03", so that makes the truck about 8' tall and about 20-something feet long. LOL

Big Red In Excess.

Scott


----------



## Boostedrex

I still remember laughing at Marv's BBQ last summer when everyone was having to find a way to get into the park area to set up their show cars. Everyone but Jim. The huge Ford diesel just drove in and over the 2 foot concrete pad that was in the way. LOL!!


----------



## syd-monster

lowpoke said:


> Not technically correct, as we have pick up trucks here and they're not considered utes. And they have utes in the U.S. (Chevy El Camino, Ford Ranchero) ... but you're right, that's one big ass truck.


really?, iv never heard of anyone here in Sydney call a ute a pick-up-truck, ever...even the F150 & 250 owner that lives next to me (22+years). El camino is a ute? i see.... im learning.


----------



## lowpoke

syd-monster said:


> really?, iv never heard of anyone here in Sydney call a ute a pick-up-truck, ever...even the F150 & 250 owner that lives next to me (22+years). El camino is a ute? i see.... im learning.


Sorry syd-monster, I've never heard anyone here call a ute a pick up truck either. What I was trying to convey was that we have BOTH utes and pick up trucks here, as they do in the U.S., but they just don't use the term 'ute'.


----------



## BigRed

Zach, that was alot of fun!! can't wait till this summer 

ok guys, its just an oversized ute


----------



## fredridge

fixed



BigRed said:


> Zach, that was alot of fun!! can't wait till this summer
> 
> ok guys, *its just an oversized Speaker cabinet*


----------



## BigRed

true dat!!


----------



## theothermike

BigRed said:


>


what material is the cf? is it vinyl laminate (sticker) or vinyl stretch like fabric?

where did u purchase. im tired of dayton sticker vinyl like at parts express


----------



## BigRed

its carbon fiber vinyl. it is about $15 a yard. stretches pretty good. Select Products sells it, as well as my local fabric shop


----------



## syd-monster

fredridge said:


> fixed


indeed! 
I remeber first login on to DIY here and seen that thing, its been through sooo much....!


----------



## BigRed

indeed it has


----------



## dakar8

i almost prefer the cf vinyl over the real stuff. looks nice


----------



## rockinridgeline

Inspirational work on the truck Big Red. You epitomize "whatever it takes". Now I gotta go tune on mine.


----------



## BigRed

thanks rockin, the truck has been thru alot


----------



## BigRed

changes in the making...........updated pics at the end of the weekend


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> changes in the making...........updated pics at the end of the weekend


Teaser.

J.


----------



## Coheednme13

very nice can't wait to see this


----------



## Coheednme13

It's getting close to the end of the weekend . . . . . . .:sleeping: stilling waiting.



Just kidding


----------



## Boostedrex

I call shenanigan's!!!!  You know that you're too busy with the bimmer to touch the truck. LOL!!


----------



## BigRed

final touches guys. my wife and I just had a baby, so the weekend was not as much of a weekend for me as expected


----------



## IBcivic

BigRed said:


> final touches guys. my wife and I just had a baby, so the weekend was not as much of a weekend for me as expected


congrats on the newborn


----------



## brianlin87

i hope to finally see this beast in person this weekend.


----------



## David_Edwards

Glad to see I was in the picture with Scott and Jim.....and Jim, that truck RAWKS!!! update everyone on your winnings this season will ya? lol


----------



## thehatedguy

<- still jealous of the kicks.


----------



## BigRed

sorry guys, didnt see people responded in this thread. I did'nt get to finish what I had started so that's the reason for no pics......with the new baby its been tough to getr done! 

Dave, its done pretty well in Iasca this season, no complaints 

Hatedguy, as you probably know, my kicks were constructed based on an accident. I pulled the carpet kit up to add sound deadener and wiring, and found two holes on the floorboards. the rest is history


----------



## simplicityinsound

with how high your truck is jim, does it have a body lift at all? surprised you cant fit a crap loadof stuff into metal enclosures welded under the floor plan


----------



## 12v Electronics

simplicityinsound said:


> with how high your truck is jim, does it have a body lift at all? surprised you cant fit a crap loadof stuff into metal enclosures welded under the floor plan


I don't think he has a problem with height 

You should have seen the foreigner's taking pictures of their friends standing beside it at CES. I guess big trucks are not common around the world besides the USA.


----------



## bertholomey

Fantastic install - incredibly well done - very creative. 

I can't wait to see / hear this truck at Marv's! 

Congrats on your new arrival!


----------



## BigRed

Bing, don't give me any ideas 

thanks for the compliments guys

Yeah, lots of foreigners taking pics. my truck would not fit on most roads in europe. I've been to Irelenad and its a definite no there


----------



## 12v Electronics

BigRed said:


> Yeah, lots of foreigners taking pics. my truck would not fit on most roads in europe. I've been to Irelenad and its a definite no there


You have 4 wheel drive. No need for roads


----------



## tr0y_audi0

BigRed said:


> buy a prius......but it has to fit 15's


It dose but they have tires wrapped around them..
My Buddy jake Has a Prius with a nice A-Piller setup & Tw5's in the tire well.
Love the truck man, its so great to see a high profile vehical with Zuki & HAT inside.. Keep up the great work..
So will I see you at CES next year?


----------



## BigRed

Yep!! I'll be at CES again. Don't know if I'll be there with the truck, but I defiantly try and make it every year since I've been going the last 3 years.


----------



## ANT

n_olympios said:


>


I remember stopping by that "booth" a couple of times and talking to Scotts dad. That center area for SQ cars was probably the best part of CES last year.

ANT


----------



## David_Edwards

Hey Jim....next time I hope I get to spend more time in Vegas....Thanks again for suggesting Nero's steakhouse...."At least the water's free"


Ant....next year you need to introduce yourself!!


----------



## BigRed

dave.....the $33 salad was well worth it......


----------



## BigRed

Thanks for posting the pic Ant!!


----------



## ANT

BigRed said:


> Thanks for posting the pic Ant!!



Twas not I that posted it.
I quoted someone else that postedit on the previous page.

ANT


----------



## n_olympios

Yeah, it was me you quoted but it wasn't me who posted the pic in the first place. 



12v Electronics said:


> I guess big trucks are not common around the world besides the USA.


You're damn right about that.  :laugh:


----------



## optimaprime

love truck , have watched this thead grow and you keep uping yourself over and over. i was wondering what happened to the DD amp za1 you where using. and can you tell some more about your sub box. i am running a DD 2500 10 in ported box built to DD spec and i think it could sound a little better. you got any tips.


----------



## BigRed

the z1a i blew up running it at 1/2 ohm. i had it fixed and sold it.

as far as the dd subs. make sure your box is optimal ported. do you have time alignment in your setup?

there will be a peak at the port frequency. tune that out for sq and leave it for full tile like I do for fun.

there is more, but I need to know what you are working with

thanks for the kind words by the way


----------



## dawgdan

I have sorta lost interest in the hobby in the last 2 years, so I haven't been browsing many install threads. Sometimes the install threads that go on for pages and pages lose my interest and I tune them out.

But I just spent the better part of my afternoon browsing this thread and I'm blown away by your creativity and perseverance in building up this truck. I think I might pull up the carpet in the front of the Tacoma next chance I get.

Just a truly awesome install.


----------



## BigRed

thanks dawgdan.....yeah, you never know what is lurking under those carpet kits!! lol


----------



## Wonway

Nice Job Big Red!!

Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## optimaprime

i have time alimgnent iam using the alpine 9813 head and the signal then runs to the DD m1a feeds my sub. sub box is built to DD specs but i made the port about 2 inches longer to get the sub to play a little deeper. thanks for the help i will monitor this for your reply


----------



## BigRed

the time has come...................


----------



## tr0y_audi0

BigRed said:


> the time has come...................


Is this a trend for the HAT Team?
Cant wait for pix..


----------



## 12v Electronics

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Is this a trend for the HAT Team?
> Cant wait for pix..


"If you can't beat-em, join em"


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> the time has come...................


 That Arc Audio SE4000 that put's out 1200 watts at 4 ohms and 4000 at 1 ohm is for the tweeters, right?

J.


----------



## BigRed

yes Doitor, but don't give away all the secrets


----------



## captainobvious

Maximum tweeter headroom FTW
Go get em mang


----------



## thehatedguy

Yes, and has been for little over a year.



tr0y_audi0 said:


> Is this a trend for the HAT Team?
> Cant wait for pix..


----------



## BigRed

yes the hatedguy, you are correct. I'm ok with it


----------



## Boostedrex

I remember the first time I saw one of the 4000SE's. That thing is a BEAST!! It's going to be right up your alley Jim. I can't wait to hear the truck once you're done swapping things around.


----------



## quality_sound

doitor said:


> That Arc Audio SE4000 that put's out 1200 watts at 4 ohms and 4000 at 1 ohm is for the tweeters, right?
> 
> J.


It'll do much, much more than that. The power supplies at Arc run out of current to supply for testing at something silly, like mid 5000 Watts. It's retarded how much power they make and even more retarded, you can strap them...


----------



## BigRed

when Fred told me you can strap another 4000se later on down the line, I knew I was going to get along with him pretty well  The testing graph that came with the amp was beyond 4k  hey, what can I say, I like to have a little fun once in a while


----------



## quality_sound

it just won't be on tweeters. damn that built in LPF.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat

quality_sound said:


> it just won't be on tweeters. damn that built in LPF.


 yeah well the question was brought up at one time about making it full range.... we simply replied.... "it is a very nice concept... for what application it would have in the real world is the big question. The concern here is output voltage..... if we were to allow it to play full range the amp at the speaker outputs would have more than 250 volts and over 100 amps of current comming out of the speaker terminals.... We didnt want the liability and by no means is something like this safe at all.... some companies might be ok with this... but we werent even going to venture down that road.."


Jim ... I have one in my Passat........ and on my three 15's... im loving it!!!


oh yeah .... post 900 on this thread... wow.... now dont i feel special... lol


----------



## quality_sound

I know WHY you guys did that Fred, I was just pointing out that they couldn't do it if they wanted to.


----------



## BigRed

I know this is sick, but I measured yesterday, and I can fit 2 of the 4000se's in the bed, and make it look purdy


----------



## pyropoptrt

2 4000SEs?!?!? Holy crap!!! One on each midbass right?


----------



## BigRed

yes, exactly!!


----------



## captainobvious

Those L8's are gonna sing with all that power


----------



## doitor

captainobvious said:


> Those L8's are gonna sing with all that power


At least for half a second.
Then you will see white smoke and will start to smell a bit weird.

J.


----------



## BigRed

if that happens, I'll just run the l3's full range :laugh:


----------



## pyropoptrt

that's pretty crazy Jim! I can't wait to see pics of the SEs in the truck! I hope you get the chance to hit up some of the competitions in the southeast so I can get another listen to the truck.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

I think The HAT Guys Know how to get the Factory Smoke back into the woofer so its not a big deal...


----------



## BigRed

I have'nt blow a speaker yet, but I have shot a screw thru one of the L8's.


----------



## BigRed

Its started. Making the panel for the big daddy 4000se


----------



## tr0y_audi0

WHAT!!! NO!!
You used satans Body filler!


----------



## BigRed

lol!! it works good for what I need it to do


----------



## JayinMI

Who is satin? 

Or did you mean Satan? Like the devil, or that guy who plays for the Pittsburgh Penguins. 

Jay


----------



## Scott Buwalda

DIYMA said:


> I remember stopping by that "booth" a couple of times and talking to Scotts dad. That center area for SQ cars was probably the best part of CES last year.
> 
> ANT


I agree. I hope they do it again. I wonder when they might make the decision? 

I am trying to think who would have been "of fatherly age" that was in the booth. It wasn't my Dad...he died in 2003.

And yes, a lot of HAT guys use Arc Audio, and vice-versa. We are very complimentary brands (and also share dealers reps in 14 states). I'll have Arc in my new G35 here shortly. Now if we can get Fred to remove the inferior product in his Passat, we'd be all set (hee hee hee). 

Great job as always Jim. So I assume that the amplifier "issues" have all been sorted now? And what's this with WalMart branded Bondo? Common, man! 

Scott


----------



## BigRed

hahaha.....cheap bondo = bad economy 

if it makes you feel any better, I used real gorilla glue for the back side of the spacers on that panel! 

the layout for the ARC amps is the best I've done imo. the fuse blocks are gone, the top panel will be solid, and all amps fuses will be accessible within 5 seconds 

Scott, G35?? hmmmm....


----------



## BigRed

maybe Ant is referring to my Dad who was there for a short period? grey hair, 75


----------



## BigRed




----------



## BigRed

the night came quick and the pics don't do it justice, but I really like the way it turned out. I will show all the wiring later today

the arc audio se4000 is officially the loudest single amp i have had in the truck


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Nice Dude,
Thats lookin real good, keep it up
..


----------



## doitor

Man, that looks sweeeet.
Only one problem: NOT ENOUGH RED.

J.


----------



## BigRed

the arc audio symbols light up red.....how's that? lol


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> the arc audio symbols light up red.....how's that? lol


Nahhh.
Still not enough.
j/k buddy.
Me likey.

J.


----------



## BigRed

thanks man.....the fit and finish i really like. it was a pain for me to get the gaps filled and have it look cosmetically right. I'll take some better pics today


----------



## circa40

Damn Jim, looking real nice!


----------



## BigRed

Thanks vin, looks like you and I have been sweating these hot days out to get stuff done. last saturday I had to take 3 breaks because the heat was brutal


----------



## Boostedrex

Lookin' good Jim. So did that method we talked about work for filling in the gaps or did you have to do something different? Whatever you did, it turned out great!


----------



## BigRed

thanks Zach, actually i did a combo to deal with the gaps. I made wood trip pieces, and then taped the area out. I then bondo'd the small gaps. I'll post some pics. It turned out better than I expected. getting the amps perfect and mounted with integrity was way more work than it looks. again, pics to follow with this as well


----------



## BigRed

sorry, crappy camera phone


----------



## Boostedrex

Can't wait to see it in person bro.


----------



## syd-monster

classy finish for those amps there Bigred. Nice!


----------



## BigRed

thanks Mate!!


----------



## BigRed

this is for Zach  thanks man


----------



## nirschl

Big Red,

Your install is very inspiring. Fantastic DIY work there brother. I bet it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## speedfreak28

this build jsut gets better and better


----------



## BigRed

thank you guys!


----------



## xtremeDAN

wow i just read this thread from start to finish while being board at work. very nice work from start to finish. the closer the fit is the better it will always look.


----------



## BigRed

its a trip because when I started this build, I would have never felt I could pull off what I have in this last creation. It just goes to show that this forum, and talking with others does have value


----------



## foosman

Well, just read it all. Damn, that is alot of work. I think I will keep mine a little simplier. Thanks for returning my call with all your help.


----------



## BigRed

no problem Foos!!


----------



## foosman

Now just send me your dash pods and pillars and I'll be all set.


----------



## f#1man

BigRed said:


> its a trip because when I started this build, I would have never felt I could pull off what I have in this last creation. It just goes to show that this forum, and talking with others does have value


Jim,

Amazing work man. I was at Mike's shop ALOT when he was building gen 1 of your build. Although it sounded good it was still very lacking. Amazing how you've totally transformed it into a monster. You're skills are up there with the vets.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks F#1, yeah when I had Mike work on it, I realized that kicks in this truck did'nt work for me in what I was looking for. You sit too forward and high. His skills were amazing though. RIP Mke Gendusa

I never did get to hear your car  Mike was always putting bigger midbass's in it every time I was there


----------



## Kellyo77

Really enjoyed reading this thread. Great looking build Red. Have an 06 crew cab f250 myself and this gives me some good ideas.


----------



## BigRed

pm or call me if you want any suggestions etc. 310-999-6060


----------



## BigRed

put a couple of these in.....I like


----------



## tr0y_audi0

sold the DD's?

what would you say the difrence is


----------



## BigRed

the DC's go lower, and give me a 1 ohm load for spl  Plus the owner of the company actually cares that I run his subs


----------



## tr0y_audi0

BigRed said:


> the DC's go lower, and give me a 1 ohm load for spl  Plus the owner of the company actually cares that I run his subs


Nice man, keep us posted for sure..
i will let you know when i do the 3x point shows at the new shop..
Prescott Valley,Az

I would love to hear your truck now..
ttys


----------



## bboyvek

BigRed said:


> I have'nt blow a speaker yet, but I have shot a screw thru one of the L8's.


did you fix this or just got new drivers? im asking cos the same happened to me and im not sure if if should just get new speakers.


----------



## BigRed

where is the hole in the driver? dustcap? surround?


----------



## bboyvek

surround

Great Build by the way


----------



## BigRed

you can fix it a couple of different ways without having to purchase a new driver. simple silicone will work. do a search and there are a few methods you will find 

thanks for the compliment on the build


----------



## BigRed

Getting ready for the MS-8


----------



## sydmonster

ms8??? nooicce!!!


----------



## BigRed

I got the prototype ms-9 from china  j/k


----------



## Boostedrex

Missed you at this past weekend's MECA comp in Hayward Jim. I had heard a rumor that you were going to be there.  Hope to see you at one of the upcoming shows. Take care brother.

Zach


----------



## AdamTaylor

BigRed said:


> Getting ready for the MS-8


you too?


----------



## BigRed

Boostedrex said:


> Missed you at this past weekend's MECA comp in Hayward Jim. I had heard a rumor that you were going to be there.  Hope to see you at one of the upcoming shows. Take care brother.
> 
> Zach


lol.. I might be at the one on the 15th. Do they have medals for 4th or greater? lol some stiff competition out there. Vince and Scott have me losing sleep now  lol

See ya soon brotha!!


----------



## sydmonster

BigRed said:


> I got the prototype ms-9 from china  j/k


:laugh::laugh::laugh:, oh you kidder you!

i like that this truck/project is forever evolving.

One thing BR, how does it all go at speed? just curious how it all stacks up against the wind noise, tire noise, road an engine noises?


----------



## BigRed

its pretty noisy, but thats why I have my highway setting for the sound


----------



## Boostedrex

BigRed said:


> lol.. I might be at the one on the 15th. Do they have medals for 4th or greater? lol some stiff competition out there. Vince and Scott have me losing sleep now  lol
> 
> See ya soon brotha!!


I don't blame you a bit. Scott and Vince are going to give guys FITS at Nationals this year. You and Scott are both in ModEx huh? 

I do hope you'll be up here on the 15th. I'll be judging at that show and would LOVE to hear your truck. I haven't heard it in nearly 2 years now. If you need anything up this way you have my cell. Be safe brother.

Zach


----------



## bigguy

WOW epic install. Nice work man, what happened to your F1


----------



## littlejuanito

Took me an hour to read thru this thread. Great build. I love seeing progress pics like these.


----------



## simplicityinsound

i heard there is a new company that outclasses hybrid, called JBD out of torrance, run by a badass audio guru, can you confirm this fact?


----------



## BigRed

I cannot confirm nor deny sir 

Zach, should be heading up friday morning. I'll hit you up when I'm close. Do I owe you lunch?

and thank you for the nice comments...it's definitely been an evolving install  The F1 I sold after realizing the 701 was good enough


----------



## toysoldier3646

amazing build. I'm gettin ready to install a legatia 831 setup in my ram. do you have more pics, info, advice on mounting and aiming the midranges and tweets. I'm thinking custom pillars like you had or a pillar/dash combo. maybe even higher in the door panel since I've got huge doors. I wish I had a "box" in my floor tho haha


----------



## BigRed

what kind of vehicle Toy?


----------



## toysoldier3646

04 Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab


----------



## BigRed

definately a pillars....will you be competing? do you care how it sounds on the passenger side?


----------



## toysoldier3646

no not competing at least not in an official contest. but I do care about passenger quality since I have the haulmobile to concerts and the beach and stuff. I was thinking a-pillars since it'll give the widest and highest stage. I'll be using an ms-8 which will help alot especially if I need to go between "competition" and "party" mode haha


----------



## BigRed

if it were me than, i would go a pillars symmetrical with a toe in on the drivers


----------



## toysoldier3646

so essentially like your setup but slightly wider aiming? if that makes sense


----------



## mSaLL150

This build is what made me want to do an on-axis Apillar type of install in my F150. Almost done, should have the L3s/L1s in shortly!


----------



## BigRed

sweet Msall!! 

Toy, yeah crossfire them and you should be good


----------



## toysoldier3646

cool. you wouldn't happen to have any pics from sitting in the drivers seat. I'm curious how much they impede the view


----------



## Timelessr1

mSaLL150 said:


> This build is what made me want to do an on-axis Apillar type of install in my F150. Almost done, should have the L3s/L1s in shortly!


What are you using for the mid bass? L6's? L8's?


----------



## BigRed

I'm using the L8's


----------



## mSaLL150

Timelessr1 said:


> What are you using for the mid bass? L6's? L8's?


Can't afford either of those, as of right now I plan to use CSS Trio 8s for midbass.


----------



## leossauro

Nice car. Nice Speaker´s


----------



## BigRed

thanks man, i just put the JBL W15GTI's in, and mounted the MS-8. Also configured the center so its mounted much better. pics later


----------



## BigRed

finished the new panels for the JBL subs. They sound really good


----------



## mattyjman

sweet subs... probably my favorite so far... well, in the 12" version. How do you like them versus your DC subs?


----------



## BigRed

spl wise they put out about the same. I'm running them at 1.5 ohms compared to 1 ohm on the dc's. the jbl's are more musical and I actually have them at 80hz...no issues


----------



## BigRed

new center channel 




























all the fabrication was done my Michael of Method Sound in Orange County!


----------



## doitor

That looks pretty good, Jim.
Wait till you fire it up.

J.


----------



## Oliver

Looks very Nice !


----------



## tintbox

Right on.


----------



## BigRed

doitor said:


> That looks pretty good, Jim.
> Wait till you fire it up.
> 
> J.


its been fired up, just now its not wrapped in towels, but actually in an enclosure  sounds fantastic....what do you know about that? 

thanks tintbox


----------



## mSaLL150

What speaker are you using for the center? Trying to decide what to use in my truck. I could easily fit a 4.5" speaker like the L4.

Looks great!


----------



## doitor

mSaLL150 said:


> What speaker are you using for the center? Trying to decide what to use in my truck. I could easily fit a 4.5" speaker like the L4.
> 
> Looks great!


He's using the Imagine 6.5" in coaxial mode.

J.


----------



## derickveliz

.

I'm speech-less, very nice truck! and awesome install.

.


----------



## BigRed

thanks derick.....3 years and "doitor" like changes to equipment, I found a combo that works


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> thanks derick.....3 years and "doitor" like changes to equipment, I found a combo that works


You have to add the little "r" symbol after doitor.
It's patented now.
Or paypal me $1k and you can use it all you want.

J.


----------



## 12v Electronics

doitor said:


> You have to add the little "r" symbol after doitor.
> It's patented now.
> Or paypal me $1k and you can use it all you want.
> 
> J.


U mean this? ® 

Looking great Jim!


----------



## doitor

12v Electronics said:


> U mean this? ®
> 
> Looking great Jim!


Yes, Sir.
So it's: "doitor®" from now on or paypal, Jim.

J.


----------



## Niebur3

You need to finish that thing off and in accordance with the name, but a big red "N" on the sides and back for the HUSKERS!!!! GO BIG RED!!!!


----------



## seabreeze

Enjoyed entire thread, your trials and tribulations has rewarded you with a outstanding finished product. You have inspired many, saved others time, as they now know what route to take. However not all have the luxuary or cojones to cut there floor.

Continued sucess in your future tweaks.


----------



## tintbox

seabreeze said:


> Enjoyed entire thread, your trials and tribulations has rewarded you with a outstanding finished product. You have inspired many, saved others time, as they now know what route to take. However not all have the luxuary or cojones to cut there floor.
> 
> Continued sucess in your future tweaks.


Very well put. GO BIG RED!!!!


----------



## BigRed

go big or go home


----------



## mrstangerbanger

How does it sound ???

Did you mount them on axis to the driver?

Did you keep your center also? 


WOW I can't wait to hear it....


----------



## mattyjman

wait... let me get this straight... you put L8's up ON your dash?! 

edit: you can't possibly see can you?


----------



## BigRed

its blocking a little


----------



## FLYONWALL9

mattyjman said:


> wait... let me get this straight... you put L8's up ON your dash?!
> 
> edit: you can't possibly see can you?



FIRST car in history to have a blind spot out the windshield... Bet it sounds good though!


----------



## FREQBOX

mattyjman said:


> wait... let me get this straight... you put L8's up ON your dash?!
> 
> edit: you can't possibly see can you?


It looks like he is using the L1V2 tweets so thats probably a 6.5" driver


----------



## derickveliz

*Very NICE! * 

I was trying to do some thing like that, but the "inspection" sticker is right down there! it's amazing how you got the countour lines of the dash board, do you have photos of the process, I'm new in all this and I'm trying to learn from the pros! Thanks ... Derick


----------



## 12v Electronics

HAHA!! Sweet! 

The L81-2 Pro set is honestly one of my favorites. I would have never believed it until I heard it myself. 

There are just so few cars it will fit in 

Awaiting more details 

------Wait a minute. Those are either the Clarus 5's or something totally new!

Could it be?


----------



## Niebur3

Looks like Jon was revolutionary in his design!!!


















Nice work!!!


----------



## BigRed

John and I have had many discussions and he was a major inspiration to try this combination.

the drivers are a clarus 5 and L1V2 tweeter.


----------



## ALL4SQ

The new pods look Great!
I like the incert that covers the speaker screws. 

One of the west coast Canadian cars.


----------



## Niebur3

BigRed said:


> John and I have had many discussions and he was a major inspiration to try this combination.
> 
> the drivers are a clarus 5 and L1V2 tweeter.


Jon is a wealth of information and great to talk to....just like you are .


----------



## darinof

Jim I'm speechlees. Now I'm just looking forward to hear your car AGAIN. Really nice


----------



## vidizzle

wow simply wow... i feel so ashamed of my modest diy compared to some of the work im seeing here


----------



## sydmonster

WOW! evolution of system...


----------



## BigRed

the pods were too big so I ended up with some Pro SE goodness


----------



## FLYONWALL9

The second set of pods are SOOOOO much better! congrats!!

To save me from going back and finding this in some 40 pages
of your build, can you give me your source for the grill material?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ALL4SQ

The fit and finish of the new pods look good too. The SE drivers look great up there. Enjoy


----------



## jivitup

Those look awesome. Is that the L3SE?


----------



## BigRed

Thanks guys. Yes that is the L3SE


----------



## CraigE

Very Nice !!
I bet they sound as good as they look.
Hopefully I'll get a demo next week.


----------



## godfathr

Lookin good brother! We missed you yesterday! A little bird told me you were comin up! Maybe next time huh! Can't wait to hear your truck! Your puttin the pressure on me bro!
Happy and Safe holiday wishes to you and your family!

Vinny


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Vince! I tried to pull it off but my wife had other plans.

as always i will make at least one show your way, possibly more.

I think you'll like it Vince....what you see is not what you get...lets put it that way  always a pleasure competing against the audio xperts crew. lets keep this thing going 

Craig, call me. I'm available next week pretty much every day


----------



## Genxx

You know you can fit a L4 or L4SE up there and get the airspace needed with pods without blocking your view. Nice work on the new pods though looks great as usual.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Brian, but there is a reason for using the L3SE 

Good to see you on here...hope all is well in your world brother


----------



## Genxx

Everything is good man. 

Its nice to see you still trying new things.


----------



## bboyvek

can you post moar pictars of your apillars, the look awesome by the way


----------



## FREQBOX

Hey Jim,
How you liking the new SE drivers? Im really interested in that tweeter and how it compares to your previous tweets.
Im running those L1v2s I got from you, I really like them but have been keeping an eye on those ring tweets.
Any plan on swapping out the L8s for the v2s or the SE version?


----------



## BigRed

bboy- will do later today

freqbox - love the se series.eventually i will have all se drivers in there for sure


----------



## Hextall 27

FLYONWALL9 said:


> The second set of pods are SOOOOO much better! congrats!!
> 
> To save me from going back and finding this in some 40 pages
> of your build, can you give me your source for the grill material?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


Go to Lowe's and go into the aisle where they have small garbage cans for home office or bedrooms. They make one that is black metal mesh and the pattern is the exact match to the SE and R2 tweeters. In fact with the grill on a L3SE it looks like a big ass L1ProSE! LOL Cost me $11 and I made a buck with 3/4" MDF and my Jasper jig to easily shape them.


----------



## sydmonster

BigRed said:


> the pods were too big so I ended up with some Pro SE goodness


Yep! that deserves a quote! Liked the big pods! But like these very much as well!


----------



## nicofrance

woww the new l3se ? the l4se? 
i suppose it is perfect to add with the l1pro se. 

can you write a little review of this new speaker? thanks a lot.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Any updates?


----------



## Ford302Redneck

I'd really love to see a few more pictures of the A-pillars.

But this build as really inspired me, and i hope i can pull something like this off.


----------



## BigRed

I'm at SBN right now. I'll try and get some up here early next week.


----------



## Niebur3

BigRed said:


> I'm at SBN right now. I'll try and get some up here early next week.


Good Luck Jim!!!!


----------



## BigRed

I have made some changes, and some big ones coming soon.

I'll post some pics once I get them over to photobucket


----------



## Niebur3

I don't see any changes....lol. Waiting on the pics


----------



## n_olympios

Man, you're such a tease.


----------



## BigRed

here are some pics of the latest changes


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Now that is looking good Red. I cant wait to see the finished product. Are you a fan of the JBL subs. How are they turning out for ya?


----------



## BigRed

thanks huckleberry, the jbl subs do everything really well. I could probably stick a strictly spl driver in there and squeeze a little more on total output, but they would'nt be as musical. they get plenty loud and the bandpass box has produced amazing output and accuracy


----------



## SSSnake

Is that a series tuned 6th order bandpass? I've never done one of those. All of mine had seperate port openings for the hf and lf port.


----------



## BigRed

yes it is. designed by PK designs. Constructed by JT Audio


----------



## nirschl

BigRed said:


> here are some pics of the latest changes


Nice, Jim! Is that "2" 4000SE's I see?!


----------



## JayinMI

Oh, I missed the second one.
Damn!

Jay


----------



## BigRed

yeah, 2 4000's just for kicks and giggles...i wanna make sure i have enough headroom


----------



## subwoofery

You have each 4k wired to 12 ohm, right?  

Kelvin


----------



## BigRed

subwoofery said:


> You have each 4k wired to 12 ohm, right?
> 
> Kelvin


ummmmm....yeah


----------



## jtaudioacc

I think these guys were moving buttons and stuff on the head unit.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Hextall 27 said:


> Go to Lowe's and go into the aisle where they have small garbage cans for home office or bedrooms. They make one that is black metal mesh and the pattern is the exact match to the SE and R2 tweeters. In fact with the grill on a L3SE it looks like a big ass L1ProSE! LOL Cost me $11 and I made a buck with 3/4" MDF and my Jasper jig to easily shape them.


Thanks for the tip....

I knew a simple solution had to be the answer. I like the idea, and I'm sure
many choices can be had. I've looked at the cans at Target and didn't like
the offerings.

cheers,
Scott


----------



## BigRed

jtaudioacc said:


> I think these guys were moving buttons and stuff on the head unit.


Buwalda tuning at its finest


----------



## nirschl

Jim, what are you running in the pillars now? Just L3SE?


----------



## bginvestor

BigRed said:


> go big or go home


Wow, why did you switch pod designs? Road hazard or tuning related?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

After you got that tune, what is your impression of the Subwoofer enclosure?


----------



## BigRed

Sub is perfect. No eq was done at all on sub


----------



## BigRed

some more pics of the subwoofer box


----------



## FLYONWALL9

That enclosure is insane.... 

The black devise used in the 5th photo, where did you get it? Looks like
it works like a spring. Like it distributes the pressure across the length
of the board. or is it rigid?


----------



## BigRed

I'll check with the installer. I did not do this install. It was done by Jt Audio in Anaheim, Ca.


----------



## rcurley55

FLYONWALL9 said:


> That enclosure is insane....
> 
> The black devise used in the 5th photo, where did you get it? Looks like
> it works like a spring. Like it distributes the pressure across the length
> of the board. or is it rigid?


It's a rigid piece of plastic. The two clamps are used to make sure the boards are set at 90 degrees while you work on applying screws, etc. The ribs are there to make the piece rigid.

Pretty handy little tool - I have one at home. Comes with the black piece and two clamps. I think I sourced it from the New Yankee Workshop homepage.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Copy that.

Thanks


----------



## jtaudioacc

here's the one I use.

Universal Fence Clamps with Clamp-It™, Special Offer! - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## BigRed

some more updates...all done by JT Audio in Anaheim


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

BigRed said:


> some more updates...all done by JT Audio in Anaheim
> 
> So the L3SE and tweeter are not longer on the pillars. I see the change out in the dash. Are you still using the same drivers, or did you switch to something different. any incite on it? And what is the driver is now on the floor? Is it still the L8?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## BigRed

L8's in the floor still. bigger and better in the dash 

Some more pics


----------



## tintbox

Looking good. Dash looks sleek and clean as well. Nice job.


----------



## nigel1977

Awesome Jim.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Damn, really wanted to see these pics. Are they working for anyone else? Only one that works for me is the last small pic of the amps lit up.


----------



## BigRed

they seem to load for me...i dunno


----------



## grantwb1

This thing is absolutely awesome. Pics don't cover it. I have never heard bass at this level that is this clean, sq to mach as well. JT does great work. My favorite. Just an incredible vehicle that does it all well.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Might have been my computer, they load now. Took 4-5 times loading the page.

Im going to have to check your truck out sometime, still have a few months between my cars back together.


----------



## audio+civic

love the top of the dash. is the mid and tweeter down there or just the mid? or is that a trade secret. LOL


----------



## BigRed

mid and tweeter are in the dash


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

BigRed said:


> mid and tweeter are in the dash


Did you find that is going to allow you to get a two seater sound vs just the one seat SQ?


----------



## BigRed

no, the only way I would compete in 2 seat is if I had a true center. otherwise, my experience has been that even with the drivers as far away as possible, the imaging cues are larger than I would want them to be in comparision to a 1 seat tune.

2 seasons ago I competed in 2 seat with a center and did fairly well, but the processor was not stable enough to keep it


----------



## hugmeharry

holy phuck!


----------



## highly

I love the new dash work. Excellent craftsmanship there, and a superior solution to the problem of what to do after you sink new speakers into the dash. Brilliantly executed!


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Todd! I kinda like your install too  lol


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Now that you have placed the speakers on the dash. What difference did you notice in the sound?


----------



## BigRed

as my friend said recently, there is no replacement for displacement. the bigger midrange definitely makes things easier to get to sound right. the depth is much better. the width is outside the pillar on the right and at the pillar on the left. stage height is eye level. it just works better


----------



## Buzzman

Hey Jim, the dash is mucho slick! JT did one hell of a job. The aesthetic improvement over the earlier A-pillar iteration is huge. Can't wait to give Big Red a listen the next time I am in So. Cal.


----------



## BigRed

Hey Don, thanks man!! We were looking forward to you debuting the benz at the last meet, but unfortunately you couldn't make it 

Looking forward to seeing you soon my friend


----------



## Buzzman

BigRed said:


> Hey Don, thanks man!! We were looking forward to you debuting the benz at the last meet, but unfortunately you couldn't make it
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you soon my friend


When the next one gets scheduled I hope to work it into my travel plans. It's a lot easier to take that trip if the wife is out of town.


----------



## jimbno1

Wow big change. I do like the dash look. Might make me change plans from A-pillar to in dash. I don't want you to give away all your secrets, but can you elaborate a little on the dash?

Are the mids in a sealed enclosure? Vented into the A-pillars, or what?

Are they aimed directly into the windshield?

Are reflections more or less of a problem than you had with the A-pillar install?

I have never heard a vehicle with dash mounted mids or tweeters that I really liked including some of my own. They all sound harsh and unfocused to me. I wish I was closer to SoCal so I could hear your truck. 

Great install.


----------



## BigRed

I'll post some pics of the drivers when I can. The drivers are angled in and towards u. The center is focused and the staging is really good. Everything is a compromise. I lost a little width for incredible depth and lifelike sound. Dealing with smaller size diameter drivers in the past I have realized although they can sound good, will not give u the lower midrange presence at the volume I wanted. This is all my observation of course. . Hope to see u soon and we can have a listening swap session


----------



## BigRed

well its that time again. I have ditched the Pioneer P99 to go in a different direction. I am using a pro audio processor and will end up with a Alpine 9861 deck. Eventually what will be installed is an ipad2 to be utilized as a music server. It will run thru an outboard DAC to the head unit. So far I am very surprised at how much better this processor is than all the others I have tinkered with. Some quick pics in the truck of what I'm talking about  crappy pics from my iphone:



















Pictured is a Alpine 9857 while I'm waiting for the 9861. The noise floor is very quiet and I have a different opinion now of optical and digital being necessary to achieve high quality output.


----------



## highly

A DriveRack. Excellent choice!
A few integration questions if you would - How are you dealing with the little things related to going optical? Volume control, switching presets for analog... that sort of thing. When you move to the iPad, do you plan to run a USB CD drive for competition? There are a lot of things to consider when moving to a Pro processor!


----------



## BigRed

great questions Highly:

I will be using the head unit for ALL volume control. the Ipad will have an outboard DAC to rca analog going into the head unit thru Aux. The Ipad will be mounted in the headrest at an angle within reach of the driver or passenger

The head unit has a cd transport for competition purposes


----------



## highly

I see. You didn't explicitly state it in your previous thread, but your newfound respect is for >analog<, NOT digital. So you are now running an analog signal path, and the iPad will be an aux input. Gotcha!

-T


----------



## BigRed

I believe in digital....if you have it use it, if you don't, it can work quite well still


----------



## BigRed

so here is an update:

I decided to install an ipad as my head unit. I had soundman in santa clarita do the fab work as I felt it was a little beyond my skill set to get it right, and my local installer and friend John from JT Audio is quite stacked up for work and I did'nt want to wait

Anyway, I am using a HRT Istreamer converter out of the ipad directly to my processor. High Resolution Technologies : Home of the iStreamer and Music Streamer

Here are some pics:



















I had to grind down the vents considerably to get them to go back on and eliminate the slider, but they are still fully functional




























John from JT Audio was kind enough to help button it up and get the clip back in on saturday. Thanks John!


----------



## Midwestrider

Looks good there Big Red.


----------



## subwoofery

Permanent install? Or can you take it out? Sorry for the stupid question but can't tell from the pics. 

Kelvin


----------



## nirschl

Love it! Been wanting to do this for some time and have not gotten around to it. 
Awesome integration! 

Cheers


----------



## n_olympios

This definitely looks permanent. 

Very nice! I've never really messed with iPads, can you have radio on them?


----------



## JayinMI

I love the pic of the iPad with no h/u and a huge stack of CD's under it. LOL

Looks good.

Jay


----------



## ALL4SQ

I'm loving the new gear. Everybody likes new toys. 

Can the Ipad connect with the Driverack processor for tuning?


----------



## BigRed

^^ no, it cannot, but it can mirror a laptop or a desktop with the software on it. something I am considering. you would then be controlling it thru the ipad

Here is the neat thing about the ipad in your vehicle

* pandora radio with visual controls
* netflix
* youtube
* gps with absolutely no need to upgrade. its all live info
* all my music on a server that I have access to thanks to icloud. 
* I can diyma.com anytime (could be dangerous  )

I'm liking it alot


----------



## trojan fan

Sweet little ipad upgrade


----------



## Niebur3

Very nice!!!


----------



## pocket5s

Very nice. It was watching soundman's vids that really got me thinking into doing an iPad for my truck. It helped that I got my wife one for christmas 

I plan to have mine removable, as I use it for browsing the web at night; like this forum...


----------



## BigRed

thanks for the comments guys.

I thought of having it removable, but I could'nt deal with the way it might look cosmetically. my iphone can do most of my web browsing mobile


----------



## pocket5s

That's what I used to do as well. I'd sit in the garage smoking my cigars and browsing on my phone. Then I got the wife an iPad cause she had to have one. Now I use it more than she does


----------



## astrochex

Amazing Jim! Are you gonna be at JTs on the 7th?


----------



## BigRed

astrochex said:


> Amazing Jim! Are you gonna be at JTs on the 7th?


Not sure. My Mother passed away less than 2 weeks ago and my Father and I have been spending time together on the weekends. We are the only ones left in our family in its entirety, and couple that with the fact that their 50th wedding anniversary is this weekend, I am going to keep my priority for the weekend with him. Maybe I can convince him to go...only time will tell.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Sorry to hear that Jim, well if you cant make it, im sure there will be another gtg down the road, family comes first.


----------



## subwoofery

BigRed said:


> Not sure. My Mother passed away less than 2 weeks ago and my Father and I have been spending time together on the weekends. We are the only ones left in our family in its entirety, and couple that with the fact that their 50th wedding anniversary is this weekend, I am going to keep my priority for the weekend with him. Maybe I can convince him to go...only time will tell.


God bless her... 

Kelvin


----------



## astrochex

I'm sorry to hear that Jim. Its great that you can spend a lot of time with your dad.


----------



## BigRed

^^ thanks guys


----------



## BigRed

This is my remote control, including volume, track up and down, and mute


----------



## ErinH

Any way to make it wireless?

A Mac remote might work just fine. I know my appletv remote controls my wife's MacBook. I also made my Logitech compatible with it. 




Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## BigRed

it is wireless (bluetooth) I just had the usb charger hooked up in the pic

there is another remote I am very interested in made by trust.com

Trust.com - Wireless Remote Control for iPad

the problem is I don't think they have any us distributors. Its basically a track up, down, pause, play, volume up, volume down


----------



## Complacent_One

How about this one...??

http://http://www.targus.com/uk/product_details.asp?sku=AMR04EU


----------



## pocket5s

Complacent_One said:


> How about this one...??
> 
> http://http://www.targus.com/uk/product_details.asp?sku=AMR04EU


That^^^ link fixed: Targus Europe | AMR04EU – Targus Bluetooth iPad® Media Remote


----------



## rain27

BigRed said:


> ^^ no, it cannot, but it can mirror a laptop or a desktop with the software on it. something I am considering. you would then be controlling it thru the ipad
> 
> Here is the neat thing about the ipad in your vehicle
> 
> * pandora radio with visual controls
> * netflix
> * youtube
> * gps with absolutely no need to upgrade. its all live info
> * all my music on a server that I have access to thanks to icloud.
> * I can diyma.com anytime (could be dangerous  )
> 
> I'm liking it alot


When you access iCloud, are you downloading an actual file onto your iPad or are you streaming from a remote location?

If streaming from somewhere, how is the audio quality?


----------



## pocket5s

rain27 said:


> When you access iCloud, are you downloading an actual file onto your iPad or are you streaming from a remote location?
> 
> If streaming from somewhere, how is the audio quality?


It doesn't stream. it is basically an online storage setup that allows syncing between devices in the background. so say you buy a new song from iTunes, it will download it to your mac, ipad, etc. automatically. Works with other apps and data as well.


----------



## rain27

pocket5s said:


> It doesn't stream. it is basically an online storage setup that allows syncing between devices in the background. so say you buy a new song from iTunes, it will download it to your mac, ipad, etc. automatically. Works with other apps and data as well.


So iCloud is for storage of files purchased through iTunes only?

There is no way to upload cd quality files into iCloud, correct?


----------



## pdqwrx

Jim- Nice job on the Ipad install. Looks awesome!


----------



## pocket5s

rain27 said:


> So iCloud is for storage of files purchased through iTunes only?
> 
> There is no way to upload cd quality files into iCloud, correct?


I was just using iTunes as an example. This should help 
Apple - iCloud stores your content and pushes it to your devices.


----------



## rain27

pocket5s said:


> I was just using iTunes as an example. This should help
> Apple - iCloud stores your content and pushes it to your devices.


Apple uses the word "stream". And your music will be less than cd quality, unless iTunes doesn't have it in their system.


----------



## pocket5s

rain27 said:


> Apple uses the word "stream". And your music will be less than cd quality, unless iTunes doesn't have it in their system.


That's for the match feature which personally I think sucks. I shouldn't have to pay more money to sync songs across devices. What they are basically saying is the the device that you bought the song from, or originally have it stored on, will retain it. other devices will get a streamed version of it from iTunes played at 256 AAC.

On top of the extra fee I'm sure it is their way of keeping lawyers away as it could be construed as a file sharing service.


----------



## jtaudioacc

"Does iTunes Match stream or download songs?
On a computer, any songs stored in iCloud will stream over the air when played, though you can download them at any time by clicking the iCloud download button. iOS devices will start playing tracks from iCloud as they download and will store them so that you can listen to them later even if you don’t have a network connection. Apple TV only streams songs."

Kind of both, but for Jim, they play as they are downloading.


----------



## rain27

jtaudioacc said:


> "Does iTunes Match stream or download songs?
> On a computer, any songs stored in iCloud will stream over the air when played, though you can download them at any time by clicking the iCloud download button. iOS devices will start playing tracks from iCloud as they download and will store them so that you can listen to them later even if you don’t have a network connection. Apple TV only streams songs."
> 
> Kind of both, but for Jim, they play as they are downloading.


Either way, the quality is no better than 256kbps through iCloud, correct? Unless iTunes doesn't have your music in their 20 million song system?


----------



## BigRed

if you upload a song to icloud, it stores it at 256. if you upload a song via a cd that is of lesser quality than 256, AND itunes has the song in their collection, they will store it automatically at 256. They basically upgrade your quality for free under that scenario


----------



## pocket5s

Is it your dash they are working on around the 3:23 mark?

Amplified 50 "Lap Wacker" @SoundManCA, SoundMan Car Audio, Santa Clarita - YouTube


----------



## jtaudioacc

pocket5s said:


> Is it your dash they are working on around the 3:23 mark?
> 
> Amplified 50 "Lap Wacker" @SoundManCA, SoundMan Car Audio, Santa Clarita - YouTube


Jim's dash is a youtube supastar!


----------



## BigRed

Yeah. That's it


----------



## m0sdef

The iPad integration looks awesome!


----------



## BigRed

Thanks. I'm working on installing the ac controls where the cup holder used to be. It's a pain.


----------



## trojan fan

BigRed said:


> Thanks. I'm working on installing the ac controls where the cup holder used to be. It's a pain.


Take it to the Soundman....


----------



## BigRed

trojan fan said:


> Take it to the Soundman....


Nah.....it took them 3 weeks to do just the iPad. I'm too impatient. I'll get it done


----------



## cvjoint

Jim, still got those LATs? Can you bring them on Sat?


----------



## richiec77

Is the 6th order a 1 note jug? Or can it play a decent bandpass range?

I like reading this thread. It's great!


----------



## subwoofery

richiec77 said:


> Is the 6th order a 1 note jug? Or can it play a decent bandpass range?
> 
> I like reading this thread. It's great!


Yes... It plays 5Hz like no other  

Kelvin


----------



## BigRed

The 6th order plays very well from 25 to 55 although I have it crossed at 50. 

It's very smooth


----------



## t3sn4f2

On the iTunes Match topic, the only thing I don't like about it is that they don't exactly match the version of the song you upload. If the song is old and very popular, you don't know which version you are going to get access to in the cloud. The older one geared more toward sound quality, or a remastered dynamically compressed to hell version. And IIRC there isn't even a way of knowing what you got at the end since the cloud version's tag and album art reflects what was on the file that you uploaded. I noticed this on the album art, don't recall about the tag though.


----------



## pocket5s

BigRed said:


> The 6th order plays very well from 25 to 55 although I have it crossed at 50.
> 
> It's very smooth


So your HAT 8's take over at 50 or so?


----------



## BigRed

^^ yes


----------



## pocket5s

Nice. I have a pair of L8v1s that are going in my truck and I was hoping they would have decent output 60hz+ range. I saw your vid of yours playing at 40hz but can't tell how much output they're producing


----------



## BigRed

60hz is no problem. The more free air u can make them the better


----------



## JayinMI

Between you and Highly, venting L8's to free air, soon they'll have to start doing frequency response readings OUTSIDE the car. LOL

Jay


----------



## BigRed

^^ lol

I moved the A/C controls down to where the cupholder used to be. Alot of cutting on the backside but ironically the two threaded mounts lined up almost perfectly. Now time to make a trim panel to button it up


----------



## darrenforeal

nice work jim


----------



## chinaman

very good!


----------



## BigRed

This was inspired by Jon Whitledge's Magic Bus. I thought he was crazy at first, but after this simple implementation, I can see the huge benefits


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

BigRed said:


> This was inspired by Jon Whitledge's Magic Bus. I thought he was crazy at first, but after this simple implementation, I can see the huge benefits
> 
> What did you notice and what will you do to implement it into you system?


----------



## Genxx

BigRed said:


> This was inspired by Jon Whitledge's Magic Bus. I thought he was crazy at first, but after this simple implementation, I can see the huge benefits


Started doing this in my truck at shows about a year ago makes a huge difference.


----------



## BigRed

Hey Brian, good to see you are still around.

The back wall in my truck has major reflections that play havoc with the front stage. This did two things, reduced the reflections coming off the back wall and made my truck quieter while driving


----------



## pocket5s

Genxx said:


> Started doing this in my truck at shows about a year ago makes a huge difference.


So as long as you can see out the back window that is legal?


----------



## BigRed

I could block it all up with concrete and its legal  I just left that sliver so I can see when I'm parking and backing up etc.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

As long as you have two side mirrors, you dont meed any rear windows, or windows at all behind the driver in california. Ive though about doing this with my side windows.


----------



## pocket5s

BigRed said:


> I could block it all up with concrete and its legal  I just left that sliver so I can see when I'm parking and backing up etc.





TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> As long as you have two side mirrors, you dont meed any rear windows, or windows at all behind the driver in california. Ive though about doing this with my side windows.


I was thinking more about the competition side of it than the state legalities. I may have to give this a try in my truck now...


----------



## BigRed

In competition, there are rules pertaining to this depending on what organization you are in


----------



## audio+civic

I had a similar idea for a motorized panel for my toyota pickup.


----------



## subwoofery

pocket5s said:


> So as long as you can see out the back window that is legal?


If that helps, just install a backup camera  

Kelvin


----------



## BigRed

This is why I do what I do  taking little man to daycare. 
netflix + ipad = happy camper


----------



## pocket5s

subwoofery said:


> If that helps, just install a backup camera
> 
> Kelvin


I could revert to my old USAF "training"... back up till it sounds expensive, then put it in drive...


----------



## quality_sound

You were a maintainer weren't you? lol


----------



## pocket5s

quality_sound said:


> You were a maintainer weren't you? lol


Ironically I was in sheet metal and painting . One of our shop trucks was a crew cab long bed. It was like turning a barge. The really dangerous guys were the crew chiefs...

The back up camera is a nice idea actually.


----------



## quality_sound

Yep, you can ALWAYS tell when you're talking to someone that had a maintenance badge. lol 
Crew chiefs are the worst. I HATE going on the flightline.


----------



## crxsir121

How did you run the HRT IStreamer powerwise since it comes with wallplug ac/dc adapter? Great work!!!


----------



## pocket5s

crxsir121 said:


> How did you run the HRT IStreamer powerwise since it comes with wallplug ac/dc adapter? Great work!!!


The newer ones come with a 12v adapter that you can plug it into via USB.


----------



## crxsir121

pocket5s said:


> The newer ones come with a 12v adapter that you can plug it into via USB.


Awesome, does it charge your ipad as well?


----------



## pocket5s

crxsir121 said:


> Awesome, does it charge your ipad as well?


yep. I believe it will also pause whatever is playing when you turn off the vehicle power. then resume when you turn it back on.


----------



## f5racing

quality_sound said:


> You were a maintainer weren't you? lol



Glad I am not the only one who recognized that. LOL!


----------



## BigRed

the istreamer does'nt do a very good job of charging. if you are playing music with the screen on at full brightness, it will only maintain the percentage that you started with. I am considering adding a toggle switch to constant power because of this.


----------



## pocket5s

BigRed said:


> the istreamer does'nt do a very good job of charging. if you are playing music with the screen on at full brightness, it will only maintain the percentage that you started with. I am considering adding a toggle switch to constant power because of this.


well that sucks. Is it only at full brightness?


----------



## BigRed

yeah, but even when it dims down and you are using it, its really slow to charge


----------



## gone tip'n

Great build!!


----------



## captainobvious

Jim I love the iPad in dash, looks very slick brother.
Very sorry to hear about your mother, prayers for you and your dad.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Captain....Mother's day is coming up....its gonna be a different day for sure.


----------



## damonryoung

Jim, I heard your name come up while in a shop this weekend and I had to dig up your build. Excellent work! I will have to check it out sometime.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Not surprised, he's famous.


----------



## BigRed

Lol. Yeah I'm a legend in my own mind. Make the meet drth and u can check out a lot of great systems


----------



## BigRed

Finally got the clip done. It looks great. Thanks JT!!


----------



## astrochex

nice work JT, factory looking yet stylish.


----------



## papasin

Looks good J&J!


----------



## BigRed

thanks guys. whoever says the deck doesn't matter, I would beg to differ at this point


----------



## n_olympios

The DRZ9255 is one of the greatest decks ever built. 

I'm a proud owner of one, does it show? :laugh:


----------



## bbfoto

Love the DRZ as well. Just wish it had a detachable faceplate. Brentwood and Inglewood, CA are not that far apart, LOL.


----------



## papasin

bbfoto said:


> Love the DRZ as well. Just wish it had a detachable faceplate. Brentwood and Inglewood, CA are not that far apart, LOL.


I think the iPad might attract more attention in BigRed's case .


----------



## bbfoto

^Yeah, but I thought Jim's iPad was removable/slides out of the mount, no?

EDIT: DOH! I just looked at the photos he posted again. I guess not. But that truck is so tall that you wouldn't have a direct view into it unless you walked on stilts all the time, LOL.


----------



## simplicityinsound

i would like the DRZ more if it had zero tuning capabilities and no gigantic powersupply


----------



## jtaudioacc

simplicityinsound said:


> i would like the DRZ more if it had zero tuning capabilities and no gigantic powersupply


i'd also like it if it weren't like every other Clarion and stick out another 1/8" because they don't sit flush next to the mounting can, by design.

the panel is actually meant for the radio to sit in flush by about 1/8" or so. But, with the Clarion, you cannot see that, and it's looks surface mounted.


----------



## quietfly

awesome looking job!!!


----------



## bbfoto

simplicityinsound said:


> i would like the DRZ more if it had zero tuning capabilities and no gigantic powersupply


You could just use the older DRX-9255/HX-D1 instead to get you halfway there.


----------



## Ole Skool

All I can say is.... WOW! What a build, then demo, then build again, then demo again, then build again!! LOL!


----------



## n_olympios

bbfoto said:


> You could just use the older DRX-9255/HX-D2 instead to get you halfway there.


Correction, that was the HX-D1. The D2 is the eurasian version of the DRZ.


----------



## bbfoto

n_olympios said:


> Correction, that was the HX-D1. The D2 is the eurasian version of the DRZ.


Doh! FIXED.

Thanks for the correction! I was _just_ one number off!


----------



## BigRed

Well the clarion sticks out further but I'll take that considering it sounds so good 

Thanks for the nice comments people


----------



## simplicityinsound

drx? no thx, most of my CDs are CD-Rs 

if i sell my car, i do wonder what i will do as a new HU...


----------



## bbfoto

simplicityinsound said:


> drx? no thx, most of my CDs are CD-Rs
> 
> if i sell my car, i do wonder what i will do as a new HU...


The iPad Mini/~7" is just around the corner.


----------



## BigRed

My eyes are fading fast so bigger is better


----------



## simplicityinsound

i never jumped on the ipad/iphone bandwagon hehe

i just want a damn thing that plays CD well lol if they made a double din nav that is reliable and easy to use and sounds as good as my denford, i'd buy it...


----------



## ErinH

bbfoto said:


> ^Yeah, but I thought Jim's iPad was removable/slides out of the mount, no?
> 
> EDIT: DOH! I just looked at the photos he posted again. I guess not. But that truck is so tall that you wouldn't have a direct view into it unless you walked on stilts all the time, LOL.


You may be thinking of the one Steve Cook did in a guy's Chevy. On my phone so I can't link.


----------



## bbfoto

BigRed said:


> My eyes are fading fast so bigger is better


Me, too.  But it's not always as easy to fit the 10.1" in a sub-compact's dash, LOL. Plenty of room in BigRed.



simplicityinsound said:


> i never jumped on the ipad/iphone bandwagon hehe
> 
> i just want a damn thing that plays CD well lol if they made a double din nav that is reliable and easy to use and sounds as good as my denford, i'd buy it...


I hear ya! I wish the high-end DD NAV units all had an optical or at least coaxial digital out and were on the same SQ level as the DRZ/P9/C90. Most of the DD GUIs are not as easy to use as they could be.

The best source for me right now is my Android Samsung Galaxy Note 5.3". Digital out via HDMI-Toslink converter. I can customize the interface almost any way I want it. The Google NAV is about the best I've used, it plays FLAC/WAV/MP3 natively, is a Phone with BT, GPS, WiFi & cellular data, Hotspot, email/text/browser, 64GB microSD card storage + 16GB built-in, streaming Pandora/TuneIn Radio, even a built-in FM Tuner. It's got a beautiful 5.3" screen that fits in my pocket and goes with me everywhere.

Doesn't play CDs, though, LOL.  

You can get the same thing (including cellular phone), but a larger 7.7" screen with the Galaxy Tab 7.7 (GT-P6800). It'll still fit in your back jeans pocket (just barely) or your coat pocket.

But it looks like Jim has the best of both worlds with his iPad/DRZ setup.  Great install!


----------



## BigRed

I had just the iPad but the signal thru a volume control wasn't very clean and not being able to play CDs didn't allow me to do an occasional competition. Problem solved now


----------



## bbfoto

BigRed said:


> I had just the iPad but the signal thru a volume control wasn't very clean and not being able to play CDs didn't allow me to do an occasional competition. Problem solved now


Yep, that's definitely a good way to do it. 

I solved my lack of a built-in CD transport by using my Sony portable CD Discman that has a Mini-Toslink optical output. I bought it way back sometime in the late '80's before I was even heavily into car audio (I was heavily into playing the drums/percussion and alto & tenor sax and recording, though). It still works like new and sounds great for what it is!

Side note: Jim, has Buwalda ever laid down any good drum tracks that you can use to demo/tune? He still has a decent drum kit doesn't he?


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I would love to figure out the same you guys are talking about. I've got an XES P1/T1/X1 with a CDX-91 to play my cd's but I would love to install something like a Samsung or Ipad mini (whenever they plan to release it). What I've been reading is the first version likely will not be any better than the current Iphone. 

The Sony only has one toslink in so if I could figure a way to have a switcher and activate the input if I wanted to use a source other than the CDX I would have it licked. I've had the Sony sense 91, I cant force myself to get something newer.


----------



## badfish

Looks great sounds awesome!!! Dam sexy hu.


----------



## JayinMI

I was looking at a Galaxy Tab 8.9, the 7" seems a little small to me, and I could do a 10.1, but it would block the vents above my radio...

Hey, Jim, I thought I read somewhere you could use digital only sources now for competition. I assume you'd want something that plays FLAC's or something, tho.

I'm trying to figure out a way to keep my factory HU and add a tablet, since I have Satellite, streaming, bt handsfree, aux, usb, etc.

Really like the install.

Jay


----------



## BigRed

No the digital source for competitions is probably still a year away unfortunately


----------



## JayinMI

Which sanctioning body do you compete in, IASCA, MECA, USAC or all three?

Jay


----------



## BigRed

Iasca and meca


----------



## highly

simplicityinsound said:


> i never jumped on the ipad/iphone bandwagon hehe
> 
> i just want a damn thing that plays CD well lol if they made a double din nav that is reliable and easy to use and sounds as good as my denford, i'd buy it...


Halleluja, brother! But for a DD headunit that doesn't suck...


----------



## pocket5s

simplicityinsound said:


> i never jumped on the ipad/iphone bandwagon hehe
> 
> i just want a damn thing that plays CD well lol if they made a double din nav that is reliable and easy to use and sounds as good as my denford, i'd buy it...


CD's are so last century


----------



## highly

Convince the sanctioning bodies of that and I'll agree. Till then it is a requirement in the car...


----------



## pocket5s

highly said:


> Convince the sanctioning bodies of that and I'll agree. Till then it is a requirement in the car...


I agree. It's the only reason I have one as well.


----------



## bbfoto

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I would love to figure out the same you guys are talking about. I've got an XES P1/T1/X1 with a CDX-91 to play my cd's but I would love to install something like a Samsung or Ipad mini (whenever they plan to release it). What I've been reading is the first version likely will not be any better than the current Iphone.
> 
> The Sony only has one toslink in so if I could figure a way to have a switcher and activate the input if I wanted to use a source other than the CDX I would have it licked. I've had the Sony sense 91, I cant force myself to get something newer.


If you need a switch to handle a combination of ports (say Toslink and analog RCA), this monoprice switch worked for me:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011008&p_id=8146&seq=1&format=2

(^Link fixed...I had the wrong link posted.)

If you just need Toslink only, this one will work (you can find them on eBay, Amazon, etc.): 
Lindy 4 port optical audio TOSLINK active switch - YouTube

You will need to find an appropriate cigarette power adapter for both of these.


----------



## bbfoto

pocket5s said:


> I agree. It's the only reason I have one as well.


The Sony portable CD Walkmans or Discmans with optical mini-Toslink output pop up on eBay every once in a while. You could attach this via Toslink to your BitOne just for comps. I think Panasonic made a few of these Discmans as well.


----------



## JJDu4

BigRed said:


> I had just the iPad but the signal thru a volume control wasn't very clean and not being able to play CDs didn't allow me to do an occasional competition. Problem solved now



Holy Moly! I was overlooking this very detail.....I was actually thinking of using my bit one instead of going thru my P99......then I'd lose the cd. Glad you mentioned this Jim!


----------



## n_olympios

bbfoto said:


> The Sony portable CD Walkmans or Discmans with optical mini-Toslink output pop up on eBay every once in a while. You could attach this via Toslink to your BitOne just for comps. I think Panasonic made a few of these Discmans as well.


I've got a Philips one from the older days. 










I used it in the car with a tape adapter before I got a radiocd. Those were the days.


----------



## BigRed

^^ that's old school


----------



## BigRed

alot of people have asked me how my mids/tweets are aimed etc.

here is pics to illustrate


----------



## papasin

Let everyone else see the updates, or at least the work in progress .


----------



## BigRed

Shhh. Don't make me wish u were in the witness protection program.


----------



## papasin

My lips are sealed :lipsrsealed:.


----------



## Audio Options

which mid/tweet combo do you have in the dash?


----------



## danno14

BigRed said:


> Shhh. Don't make me *make you *wish u were in the witness protection program.


Edited for threatening accuracy


----------



## trojan fan

Audio Options said:


> which mid/tweet combo do you have in the dash?


They look like a pair of HAT Imagine I6's


----------



## Mic10is

Arent you due for a rebuild by now? or did you just forget to post all the pics of the 2 builds in between whats been posted?


----------



## Audio Options

trojan fan said:


> They look like a pair of HAT Imagine I6's


thats what I thought but wasnt sure


----------



## BigRed

I resemble that remark


----------



## preston

Bringing this thread back up cuz I was interested in any further comments from Big Red. Everything I"ve seen in Car Audio 101 says putting speakers in the dash is a bad idea, reflections off the windshield and comb filtering and all that. YOu have a slight mounting angle but not much. Just wondering how you are feeling about the sound now and what you did about such supposed problems or if they are a non-issue. I have a similar truck and would love to sink some L3's or what have you in the dash then having attention grabbing pillar pods. Of course I will do my own experiments with placement but looking for any further thoughts you had.


----------



## quietfly

preston said:


> Bringing this thread back up cuz I was interested in any further comments from Big Red. Everything I"ve seen in Car Audio 101 says putting speakers in the dash is a bad idea, reflections off the windshield and comb filtering and all that. YOu have a slight mounting angle but not much. Just wondering how you are feeling about the sound now and what you did about such supposed problems or if they are a non-issue. I have a similar truck and would love to sink some L3's or what have you in the dash then having attention grabbing pillar pods. Of course I will do my own experiments with placement but looking for any further thoughts you had.


In general that's a good rule, however, what ends up being most important is how they sound in the car/truck/whatever. There are entire threads dedicated to pre-staging and placement for the best dispersion in the vehicle, and things to do in the vehicle to make it a better sound stage, and that's all before you add in processing.... so in short sometimes rules are made to be broken


----------



## highly

preston said:


> Bringing this thread back up cuz I was interested in any further comments from Big Red. Everything I"ve seen in Car Audio 101 says putting speakers in the dash is a bad idea, reflections off the windshield and comb filtering and all that. YOu have a slight mounting angle but not much. Just wondering how you are feeling about the sound now and what you did about such supposed problems or if they are a non-issue. I have a similar truck and would love to sink some L3's or what have you in the dash then having attention grabbing pillar pods. Of course I will do my own experiments with placement but looking for any further thoughts you had.


To add to Quietfly's response..

Car Audio 101 isn't what we're talking about with an install like you see here. This is not BigRed's first rodeo. That doesn't make such an install off limits but it does require a higher degree of understanding and patience than slapping some speakers in a pillar or kickpanel if you hope to get it 'right'. 

Putting speakers_ in a car_ is a bad idea. Every installation location has it's problems. As long as you understand the problem and the associated solutions almost any conceivable location can be made to work. Obviously, some are better choices than others. In the dash is probably a 7 installation difficulty and an 8 tuning difficulty. In the pillars is probably a 4-5 installation difficulty and a 5 tuning difficulty. Unless your dash has factory holes in acoustically superior locations with optimal aiming for the driver you just happen to select... but that's more a case of lucky than good. 

Can there be comb filtering that damages tonality and imaging? Yes. But that's true anywhere. Understand your goal and the impediments to it and determine the tools you have to overcome those impediments and you are as prepared as anyone can be. Then it's a case of 'nothing to it but to do it'!

-Todd


----------



## pocket5s

in at least one case that I know of, the windshield (big evil reflection source) is being used in a helpful way. the old "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em". It is probably that is what is going on here, or maybe not


----------



## highly

pocket5s said:


> in at least one case that I know of, the windshield (big evil reflection source) is being used in a helpful way. the old "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em". It is probably that is what is going on here, or maybe not


Oh, that's just being oblique, Robert.


----------



## ErinH

Wouldn't that be acute, Todd?


----------



## highly

bikinpunk said:


> Wouldn't that be acute, Todd?


No. The pain in my a$$ is acute. The statement is oblique.


----------



## thehatedguy

Wait, did Erin just say Todd was cute?


----------



## highly

thehatedguy said:


> Wait, did Erin just say Todd was cute?


He's not wrong.
And it IS Valentine's day.

:thumbsup:


----------



## quietfly

lol oh my, look what i've started....


----------



## BigRed

well to answer some questions about why I chose the dash in my truck.

I have done enough experimenting in this truck to realize the shortcomings of drivers put in certain locations IN THIS truck. Like Todd mentioned, its a game of trade-offs.

No matter how hard we try, you are not going to get away from reflectons in a metal box with windows and plastic  using this to your advantage can be fun and frustrating at the same time. The fun is there is no magic formula that some people on this forum are looking for. Experimentation is key. What I thought would yield great results and be advantageous has been less than logical. 

Putting the drivers there gave me the best width and depth from a scoresheet perspective combined. The left side is at the pillar, and the right side is beyond. This has been confirmed by many people that have heard it as well as judges. I have found where the tweeter is aimed is more important than the mid. I should say where it bounces off the glass first is key IN MY truck  I have also discovered that placing the tweeter and mid as close to each other solves alot of problems with coherence as well. I see some others have taken this approach seriously  Tonally I think its pretty good. That is where opinion and preference come into play. I like it at the end of the day.


----------



## highly

As a general note to casual readers, when Jim says 'pretty good' and etc., he means in the top few percent on a world class competitive stage. You know...for perspective 

-T


----------



## tintbox

I have followed this build forever. I have learned alot as well. Your last comment BIGRED summed up alot things for me in my current setup. My hat is off to ya bro!


----------



## BigRed

this is yielding some really interesting results


----------



## ErinH

Jordan's getting some love. Your truck is gonna now look like Steve and Vinny's truck. 

No HAT mids, though? Gonna have to change the title. Lol.


----------



## papasin

I can leave witness protection now .


----------



## badfish

papasin said:


> I can leave witness protection now .


Hell no


----------



## Lorin

Running those Jordans full range (sans tweeter)? Curious?


----------



## Athletestar123

*Nice !*


----------



## pocket5s

Lorin said:


> Running those Jordans full range (sans tweeter)? Curious?


I believe that is what Steve Cook and Vinny do.


----------



## papasin

papasin said:


> I can leave witness protection now .





badfish said:


> Hell no


John, I think you missed the memo. I graduate up to the Secret Service with you, and Jim's putting someone else in witness protection .


----------



## BigRed

Running full range. They are quite impressive. Percussion is redonkulous


----------



## thehatedguy

They are one of the few speakers that I have heard that sound a lot bigger than they actually are. 

Just noticed no Team HAT either.


----------



## Golden Ear

Jim, you're build has been an inspiration to this 03 f250 crew cab owner.

Since youve done so much trial and error I'm hoping you can give me some advice. I'm having a set of dash pods built (I'm a poor excuse for a DIYer, I know) for a set of audible physics Nz3s. I'm wondering how you recommend I aim them. They'll be paired with a set of Intimid8ers that will be in the doors. Thanx in advance and keep up the good work!


----------



## [email protected]

Did you have a chance to play with the Zapco Z8 dash remote?


----------



## quietfly

On axis, Tweeterless? sweet!!! i can't wait for more updates


----------



## BigRed

I have the z8 remote installed. It works great. I haven't tried it with the optical yet. Coming up soon


----------



## kustomkaraudio

BigRed said:


> I have the z8 remote installed. It works great. I haven't tried it with the optical yet. Coming up soon


Hey Jim, can you post a picture of what the finished Z8 remote looks like ?

Thanks Scott.


----------



## BigRed

Hey Scott, there are a couple pics of it in the zapco thread


----------



## kustomkaraudio

BigRed said:


> Hey Scott, there are a couple pics of it in the zapco thread


Found them,thanks. Make sure you get your Cd's back from that bum Gary!


----------



## BigRed

Lol. Yeah well I know where Gary lives! Hahaha

Great job on his car by the way


----------



## kustomkaraudio

BigRed said:


> Lol. Yeah well I know where Gary lives! Hahaha
> 
> Great job on his car by the way


Thanks !


----------



## Buckyibf

Are you still running the DD subs? What's powering them?


----------



## BigRed

No. I am running jbl w15gti's powered by a zapco 6.5k. They are in a 6th order band pass


----------



## bbfoto

Jim, did you get the Optical Input going on the Z8 in your truck?


----------



## Golden Ear

Pardon my ignorance but what's the optical for? iPod dock? Does optical transfer sound noticeably better than RCAs?


----------



## BigRed

I have not had a chance to try the optical. hopefully this weekend.

Golden Ear - the optical is 'supposed' to be a cleaner signal. I'll be able to switch back and forth pretty easy and give my opinion


----------



## EditTim

BigRed said:


> I have not had a chance to try the optical. hopefully this weekend.
> 
> Golden Ear - the optical is 'supposed' to be a cleaner signal. I'll be able to switch back and forth pretty easy and give my opinion


Interested in how this turns out.

I'm debating between:

a) iPod--->iStreamer 12v--->Knu RCAs--->AUX-In on my Panny

and/or

b) iPod--->Pure i-20--->Knu optical--->AUX-In on the DSP-Z8

Awesome build by the way. The iPad2 integration looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed

Thanks edit. I would go with the i20 because its cheaper and has a remote. I have both


----------



## Timelessr1

BigRed said:


> Thanks edit. I would go with the i20 because its cheaper and has a remote. I have both


Hey Big....how does the i20's remote actually control the digital output? I though by definition the digital was a set level...and would need an external volume control such as a processor to control its level?

the only reason i ask is b/c im planning on going this route also with a digital source....but am also considering the Apple TV since i can send the signal wirelelssly to it through airplay...and also use the HDMI output int a VGA headrest screen...


----------



## BigRed

The I20 comes with a remote and it works well. Not sure specifically how it accomplishes it but it does


----------



## EditTim

BigRed said:


> The I20 comes with a remote and it works well. Not sure specifically how it accomplishes it but it does


Great, what are you using for power conversion? I'm thinking trying one of these for the 12v to 7.5vDC required by the i-20,:
12 volt to 1.5 volt , 3 volt, 5 volt, 6 volt, 7.5 volt, or 9 volt switching DC/DC converters voltage regulators with 2 amp output car adapter.

Edit: Never-mind, I just ordered a 12v---> 7.5v 1.2a DC adapter off ebay. The 7.5v and 1.2a is exactly what the i-20 uses.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Timelessr1

EditTim said:


> Great, what are you using for power conversion? I'm thinking trying one of these for the 12v to 7.5vDC required by the i-20,:
> 12 volt to 1.5 volt , 3 volt, 5 volt, 6 volt, 7.5 volt, or 9 volt switching DC/DC converters voltage regulators with 2 amp output car adapter.
> 
> Edit: Never-mind, I just ordered a 12v---> 7.5v 1.2a DC adapter off ebay. The 7.5v and 1.2a is exactly what the i-20 uses.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


are you using the i20 on an ipad? i thought 1.2 amps wasnt enough to charge the ipad while in full use


----------



## t3sn4f2

The i20 has a digital domain master volume control which affects both the digital output and the analog stage simultaneously. However it is of very poor resolution and has a linear increment implementation that makes it all but functionally useless IME. ~30dB range only, instead of the typical 80dB. Plus it gets really loud really quick from the lowest setting (ie linear instead of LOG based).

Setting the volume to max bypasses it completely for both stages.

The remote is also low quality and need firm button presses aimed directly at the base, IME.


----------



## BigRed

That's why I'm hoping the z8 will handle volume better


----------



## EditTim

Timelessr1 said:


> are you using the i20 on an ipad? i thought 1.2 amps wasnt enough to charge the ipad while in full use


I'd only use it for my iPod & iPhone. I personally don't own an iPad. Apparently, the iPhone requires about 1a & 5w to recharge, whereas the iPad requires 2a & 10w according what I've read. FWIW, the car cig adapter that Apple sells on their website for ALL iDevices is 2.1a. I bought the 1.2a power adapter because Pure's AC Adapter is 7.5v and 1.2a. I can't say either way how well it would work with the iPad. Maybe charge OR use, not at the same time? BigRed will have to chime in on this one.



t3sn4f2 said:


> The i20 has a digital domain master volume control which affects both the digital output and the analog stage simultaneously. However it is of very poor resolution and has a linear increment implementation that makes it all but functionally useless IME. ~30dB range only, instead of the typical 80dB. Plus it gets really loud really quick from the lowest setting (ie linear instead of LOG based).
> 
> Setting the volume to max bypasses it completely for both stages.
> 
> The remote is also low quality and need firm button presses aimed directly at the base, IME.


Yeah, I'd probably use the dsp-z8's remote (Z8-R) for the volume control if using the i-20.

IDK, I may decide to go with the iStreamer 12v after all, since I'd still like to run the signal through my bottlehead's aux-in for vol control and to see the VU meters do their dance ... 

Still would love to hear if there's an SQ difference...


----------



## jayhawkblk

This would be helpful info on the iPad. I an getting ready to start my build using my iPad mini and trying to decide on the I streamer or the i20. I have the Z8 for processing and volume control. I don't want to use a head unit if I don't have to. So Jim let me know you find out about which works best.


----------



## Timelessr1

has anyone used the Apple TV to wirelessly send the digital signal from an i-device to the ATV? and then the ATV sends an optical out to a processor?


----------



## BigRed

So I tried the remote for optical and it sounds great. Not holy Jesus better than analog but its noticeable to me. My only gripe is that the volume up and down is too slow. I'm gonna talk to zapco about it possibly being changed


----------



## Jfreak

BigRed said:


> So I tried the remote for optical and it sounds great. Not holy Jesus better than analog but its noticeable to me. My only gripe is that the volume up and down is too slow. I'm gonna talk to zapco about it possibly being changed


An actual know would be awesome, I was a little disappointed with buttons, especially only in .5db increments. 
Let me know what they say.


----------



## Golden Ear

Jim, have you chosen a sub for your center console? If so, what are you going with?


----------



## BigRed

Testing jl10w6, idq12, and morel ultimo12


----------



## jayhawkblk

BigRed said:


> Testing jl10w6, idq12, and morel ultimo12


Don't rule out an Esotar 1200


----------



## Niebur3

^^^^What he said!!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk

For the iPad connection why not use one of these For only $39.15 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 4X1 HDMI® Switcher w/ Toslink & Digital Coaxial Port (Rev.2) w/ 3D support.
With the apple 30 pin to hdmi adaptor?


----------



## BigRed

I guess that would work


----------



## EditTim

Can/does the Pure i-20 (or the monoprice unit for that matter) output the audio signal through both the analog RCAs and digital optical simultaneously?

I'm thinking of perhaps using the DAC in the i-20 and send that signal to my HU via RCAs, while also sending the digital signal to the DSP via toslink, and switching via the Z8-R, conceivably allowing easy a/b switching between the two signals.

Is this doable?


----------



## Timelessr1

jayhawkblk said:


> For the iPad connection why not use one of these For only $39.15 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 4X1 HDMI® Switcher w/ Toslink & Digital Coaxial Port (Rev.2) w/ 3D support.
> With the apple 30 pin to hdmi adaptor?


Yes this would work..untill your i-device ran out of power....this solution doesnt charge the i-device.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Timelessr1 said:


> Yes this would work..untill your i-device ran out of power....this solution doesnt charge the i-device.


charging is still possible though. The Apple Digital AV adapter needed still has a USB port that you can plug a power USB cable to. I prefer the i-20 route but if someone already has that adapter then there should not be any issues. Hell if you are lucky you might be able to plug the usb output into a head unit and have it control and display the idevice, all the while the parallel hdmi output goes to the processor for a direct feed. This has worked on some Alpine DD.


----------



## Timelessr1

t3sn4f2 said:


> charging is still possible though. The Apple Digital AV adapter needed still has a USB port that you can plug a power USB cable to. I prefer the i-20 route but if someone already has that adapter then there should not be any issues. Hell if you are lucky you might be able to plug the usb output into a head unit and have it control and display the idevice, all the while the parallel hdmi output goes to the processor for a direct feed. This has worked on some Alpine DD.


but if you went the route of the monoprice HDMI splitter, you can only eithe rhave the idevice plugged into the splitter or into a USB ...yuo cant do both at the same time, hence why if you are plugged intot he splitter, charging would not occur. yuo'd have to unplug from the splitter and then plug into a USB outlet for charging. thats why the Pure or i-streamer allows charging as well as digital audio extraction.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Timelessr1 said:


> but if you went the route of the monoprice HDMI splitter, you can only eithe rhave the idevice plugged into the splitter or into a USB ...yuo cant do both at the same time, hence why if you are plugged intot he splitter, charging would not occur. yuo'd have to unplug from the splitter and then plug into a USB outlet for charging. thats why the Pure or i-streamer allows charging as well as digital audio extraction.


Are we only talking about idevice's here?  If so then the idevice doesn't plug into the hdmi extractor. It first needs to go to an *Apple Digital AV adapter *in order for there even to be an hdmi connection for the extractor. And as a result you have the usb (ie standard 30pin to USB cable) and hdmi output.

Apple 30-pin Digital AV Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)


----------



## Timelessr1

t3sn4f2 said:


> Are we only talking about idevice's here?  If so then the idevice doesn't plug into the hdmi extractor. It first needs to go to an *Apple Digital AV adapter *in order for there even to be an hdmi connection for the extractor. And as a result you have the usb (ie standard 30pin to USB cable) and hdmi output.
> 
> Apple 30-pin Digital AV Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)


I just noticed that Apple's new adaptors have two plugs on it... so yes that would work for charging as well as sending HDMI out. 

oh yeah and when i say "i-device" i meant like ipad, iphone, ipod.....

the only thing that sucks is that withthe new lightning connection on the new units you will need another adaptor on top of this adaptor.

This is why im in the process of trying to get the Apple TV to work as my optical out...that way you dont need any wires to connect to it..and it is still all digital..and its only $99


----------



## t3sn4f2

Timelessr1 said:


> I just noticed that Apple's new adaptors have two plugs on it... so yes that would work for charging as well as sending HDMI out.
> 
> oh yeah and when i say "i-device" i meant like ipad, iphone, ipod.....
> 
> *the only thing that sucks is that withthe new lightning connection on the new units you will need another adaptor on top of this adaptor.*
> 
> This is why im in the process of trying to get the Apple TV to work as my optical out...that way you dont need any wires to connect to it..and it is still all digital..and its only $99


Last post since this is someone's install thread. 

If you need one though you'd get the new av adapter that has the lightning port instead of the 30pin.

Also one thing to consider is the jitter performance of this option since you'll have two device clockings and I'd be suspect of the jitter performance of the monoprice piece (the new lightning adapter would have 3 clockings since it has a wired airplay processor inside that outputs to hdmi). Seem like that would not be an issue with the i-20 since it is an all in one design. 

I'm not one to worry about jitter on modern device's, except for something like this where the digital signal is transformed and distributed among other components.


----------



## BigRed

I really like the pure i20. I don't mind the conversations being discussed. I have been running the iPad for a while with spotify and I have not used a cd in over a year


----------



## jayhawkblk

BigRed said:


> I really like the pure i20. I don't mind the conversations being discussed. I have been running the iPad for a while with spotify and I have not used a cd in over a year


Can you post or pm me pics of how your installed the Pure i20?


----------



## Golden Ear

jayhawkblk said:


> Can you post or pm me pics of how your installed the Pure i20?


Post not pm please


----------



## BigRed

Ill post over the weekend guys


----------



## BigRed

Well sadly I have to report that Bigred is being layed to rest. I blew the motor last thursday, and the replacement cost is not worth it, considering the mileage that diesel gets, and the fact that they will be taxing diesels heavily in the next few years based on the go green movement. Its been alot of fun, and the truck was a great audio canvas for me, but its time to move on.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

BigRed said:


> Well sadly I have to report that Bigred is being layed to rest. I blew the motor last thursday, and the replacement cost is not worth it, considering the mileage that diesel gets, and the fact that they will be taxing diesels heavily in the next few years based on the go green movement. Its been alot of fun, and the truck was a great audio canvas for me, but its time to move on.


WOW, well you did a great thing for those here with that truck. Do you think you will hold the equipment or just let it all go and start from scratch later on?


----------



## metanium

Oh no's. This has been one of the best installation build logs ever. Sorry to hear it, but all good things come to an end. Looking forward to Big Red's successor!


----------



## Buzzman

BigRed said:


> Well sadly I have to report that Bigred is being layed to rest. I blew the motor last thursday, and the replacement cost is not worth it, considering the mileage that diesel gets, and the fact that they will be taxing diesels heavily in the next few years based on the go green movement. Its been alot of fun, and the truck was a great audio canvas for me, but its time to move on.


Jim, I am so sorry to read this news. I have been among the fortunate ones to listen to music in Big Red, and I know the commitment you have made over the years to accomplish what you did. But, you have an amazing canvas from which to start your next project. Hopefully, it too will be Red.


----------



## quietfly

BigRed said:


> Well sadly I have to report that Bigred is being layed to rest. I blew the motor last thursday, and the replacement cost is not worth it, considering the mileage that diesel gets, and the fact that they will be taxing diesels heavily in the next few years based on the go green movement. Its been alot of fun, and the truck was a great audio canvas for me, but its time to move on.


BigRed is DEAD..... LONG LIVE BIGRED!!!!!


----------



## Golden Ear

Sorry to hear about the truck, Jim. Just wanted to thank you for the help you and your build log have been to me with my f250. I'm looking forward to hearing/reading about your next venture!


----------



## captainobvious

Speaking of...are you planning to continue on with the hobby with your next vehicle in competition? Do you have any idea what vehicle you might go with? Can't wait to see what you come up with next Jim!


-Steve


----------



## BigRed

Thanks guys for the nice comments
@steve I have no idea what I'm going with. I'm going to take a minute to figure it out. Not really sure about the competition thing either. I enjoy helping others over competition so ill continue to do that


----------



## bbfoto

Sorry to hear about BigRed.  I've got a small fleet of Isuzu/GMC tilt-cab diesel grip trucks and diesel GMC cargo vans, so I feel your "diesel" pain. 

BigRed has been one of my favorite build logs...gonna miss not having any updates. Thanks for sharing all of your info, photos, and knowledge.

Once the greiving period has passed, I'm really looking forward to your next project/install. 

Have the young'uns voiced their desired replacement for BigRed?


----------



## quietfly

I vote for a red sprinter van....


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

My vote is a fully loaded Camaro with all hybrid audio gear!!!


----------



## astrochex

Sorry to hear this Jim.

I'm sure that you will excel in whatever direction you decide to go.

Thanks for all the guidance and support you provide to the SoCal car audio community.


----------



## BigRed

thanks guys again...i am leaning toward another truck. I got the truck back last night from ford towed to my house. I made the mistake of listening to it for about 30 minutes. boy that was a mistake  makes me wanna keep it


----------



## quietfly

These guys are supposed to be really good.....


----------



## bbfoto

BigRed said:


> thanks guys again...i am leaning toward another truck. I got the truck back last night from ford towed to my house. I made the mistake of listening to it for about 30 minutes. boy that was a mistake  makes me wanna keep it


I wouldn't blame you, Jim. You've got A LOT of hours of work in that truck and know it's quirks intimately. If it's not a practical vehicle for you anymore that's one thing, but if it's mechanically sound in all other areas why not rebuild your engine or buy a good rebuilt one...probably $4-6k installed. The only other thing that I would factor in is if the tranny has high miles on it as well and might need to be replaced soon?

If you decide to go for an engine replacement, make sure to go with a new water pump and radiator, or at least have your existing radiator rodded' out and pressure tested.

Either way, best of luck.


----------



## EditTim

^^^^ :thumbsup:

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## darinof

Jim. I'm sorry to hear what happened to your truck. listening to Big Red inspired and motivated me to work on my truck. I'm sure your next car will be nice but Big Red truck will be missed.


----------



## quietfly

BigRed said:


> ...
> 
> I am selling my mint DRZ9255. comes with DC/DC regulator, and remote. Not a scratch on it. It is literally the cleanse DRZ I have seen.
> 
> I am selling as it has no place in my new truck design.
> 
> ...



*NEW TRUCK DESIGN???*


I can't wait to see what your coming up with....


----------



## Golden Ear

Can you swap out the 6.0 with a 6.4 or 6.7? Git 'er dun!


----------



## grantwb1

Jim, sorry to hear this.

If that sub box will fit in my RSX I would scrap it. If not please keep that truck, one of my favorite vehicles.


----------



## BigRed

Truck is done. I can't justify a new motor. But I did get something new and it is a truck. Ill keep u guys in the loop


----------



## wdemetrius1

I'm really interested in seeing what comes next. :2thumbsup:


----------



## tintbox

Congrat's on the new purchase.


----------



## FREQBOX

BigRed said:


> Well sadly I have to report that Bigred is being layed to rest. I blew the motor last thursday, and the replacement cost is not worth it, considering the mileage that diesel gets, and the fact that they will be taxing diesels heavily in the next few years based on the go green movement. Its been alot of fun, and the truck was a great audio canvas for me, but its time to move on.


Sorry for your loss! I hope whatever you get has really big floors cause "Once you go floor you'll never go door!" =)


----------



## BigRed

New Bedliner goes in today. Who says I did a blow thru? Lol

I'm afraid I'm not willing to cut into this new vehicle.....YET


----------



## Golden Ear

BigRed said:


> New Bedliner goes in today. Who says I did a blow thru? Lol
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not willing to cut into this new vehicle.....YET


New build log?


----------



## SouthSyde

BigRed said:


> New Bedliner goes in today. Who says I did a blow thru? Lol
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not willing to cut into this new vehicle.....YET


Jim, I thought your famous words were something along the lines of real men cut cars?  jk congrats on the new truck!


----------



## bbfoto

Yeah, I'm not even gonna bother to subscribe unless I see some metal being cut!


----------



## captainobvious

Yeah, a new build thread is mandatory Jim.


----------



## mattyjman




----------



## f#1man

It should be epic coming from Jim!


----------



## JayinMI

Sooooooooo.....what did you get? So far all I've been able to glean is that it is white and you aren't doing a blowthrough yet. lol

Jay


----------



## Notloudenuf

This is one of the first build logs I ever looked through on DIYMA. I had never even heard of Hybrid Audio before this build log. Floor mounted speakers and a-pillar installs were all new to me. 
I learned a lot by following along with Jim.
Thanks. I'm looking forward to the new build log.


----------



## BigRed

I will be posting my build log shortly. A few people have heard it, but not many know what's in it. I have taken all that I know and put it into this build. Stay tuned


----------



## tintbox

I like where this is going.


----------



## Buzzman

Sounds like a new thread is in order Jim.  I look forward to seeing (and hearing) what you have been up to.


----------



## papasin

Heard it today. Second time actually...and has already improved significantly from the first. I look forward to the third time...but as for details, as prescribed :lipsrsealed: .


----------



## palldat

Well it is not Red so you need to change your handle...When you gonna let me hear the new set up?

I need you to help me with the Lexus. I am thinking about switching the Clarus to the Legatia's

P


----------



## Primalgeek

Holy damnit, I just read the whole thread. 

WHERE ARE THE UPDATES? 

This is worst than catching up on a TV show and then having to wait for the new episodes


----------



## Primalgeek

Holy damnit, I just read the whole thread. 

WHERE ARE THE UPDATES? 

This is worst than catching up on a TV show and then having to wait for the new episodes


----------



## jtaudioacc

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/155412-bigreds-new-dodge-ram-1500-build.html


----------



## jtaudioacc

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/155412-bigreds-new-dodge-ram-1500-build.html


----------



## Primalgeek

Thanks, and sorry for the double post


----------



## niaheem

nice work on the doors, they look factory.


----------

